# Pot Stirrers Association



## Muddyfoots (Nov 2, 2006)

Fulldraw (acting President, in lieu of GueaxLSU) has asked me to officially start memberships to the club.

All that has to happen is to recommend someone to the club.

Such recommended people should proudly place the words "Member of the Pot Stirrers Association" in their sig line.

Fulldraw thanks you for your continued support.

I will cast the first recommendation to none other than





Dutchman


In an attempt to recognize all current members, please advise me if I have inadvertantly missed anyone.   

Fulldraw74
Dutchman
243savage
Muddyfoots
Kennyjr1976
Branchminnow
Bollman85
Sugar Hill Scouter
Spotlite
Elfii
Bigabow
Doenightmare
Lovemylabxs
FxJenkins
PfHarris
DCHunter
Scooter1
TaTonkaChips
Mathewsman
ThreeJays
Buck#4
Festushaggin
Sharpshotwithaspotlite


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Fulldraw (acting President, in lieu of GueaxLSU) has asked me to officially start memberships to the club.
> 
> All that has to happen is to recommend someone to the club.
> 
> ...





Thanks Mr. Secretary........I'll see that you get that big promotion real soon........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

Muddy.......why hasn't your sig line changed yet?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 2, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Muddy.......why hasn't your sig line changed yet?



I haven't been recommended..


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 2, 2006)

Muddyfoots gets my vote


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 2, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> Muddyfoots gets my vote



I thought I may slip thru this


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

As acting President i would like to offer a lifetime membership to the following........

243Savage
Muddyfoots
Spotlite
Elfii


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought I may slip thru this



No need in slipping, just jump right on in


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 2, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> As acting President i would like to offer a lifetime membership to the following........
> 
> 243Savage
> Muddyfoots
> ...



After all these years, I finally get to join the P.T.A. 

Time to pull out the birthday suit and run around town


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

I would also like to nominate bigabow the "in-training" status based on his recent performance here on woodys....


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 2, 2006)

Spotlite said:


> After all these years, I finally get to join the P.T.A.
> 
> Time to pull out the birthday suit and run around town



Now there's a visual we didn't need today.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 2, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Now there's a visual we didn't need today.



Kind of cold to


----------



## JR (Nov 2, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> As acting President i would like to offer a lifetime membership to the following........
> 
> 243Savage
> Muddyfoots
> ...



That should be your COMPLETE board of directors there!!!    

Oh, and while at it... I'll throw Branchminnow a nomination!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Fulldraw (acting President, in lieu of GueaxLSU) has asked me to officially start memberships to the club.
> 
> All that has to happen is to recommend someone to the club.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Thank you very much to the delegate from Schley County (pronounced "SLY").

But I can't for the life of me figure out why I have been nominated. Must've been my avatar...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 2, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> That should be your COMPLETE board of directors there!!!
> 
> Oh, and while at it... I'll throw Branchminnow a nomination!



We now have a Sergeant at Arms. Thanks for volunteering Kenny.  

Please take your post at the door and make sure everyone knows the password.


----------



## JR (Nov 2, 2006)

243Savage said:


> We now have a Sergeant at Arms. Thanks for volunteering Kenny.
> 
> Please take your post at the door and make sure everyone knows the password.



Volunteering????!!!!       What am I getting into!!!?????   I was just saying... I mean Branch would be... Oh forget it!  I'll just stand by the door!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 2, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Volunteering????!!!!       What am I getting into!!!?????   I was just saying... I mean Branch would be... Oh forget it!  I'll just stand by the door!



Oh yeah...make Dutchman empty his pockets also.  He's been out snake hunting today.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Oh yeah...make Dutchman empty his pockets also.  He's been out snake hunting today.



You ain't gotta worry. That thing's going in the mail to Muddyfoots as soon as I can find it. Reckon what he'll say when he opens the package and finds it in there smiling at him?


----------



## LJay (Nov 2, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You ain't gotta worry. That thing's going in the mail to Muddyfoots as soon as I can find it. Reckon what he'll say when he opens the package and finds it in there smiling at him?




Uhhh, thanks Dutch??????


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 2, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You ain't gotta worry. That thing's going in the mail to Muddyfoots as soon as I can find it. Reckon what he'll say when he opens the package and finds it in there smiling at him?



See my sig line.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 2, 2006)

243Savage said:


> See my sig line.



Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 2, 2006)

I figured you guys need an official logo.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2006)

Alright im calling this meeting to order........


----------



## JR (Nov 2, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I figured you guys need an official logo.



Um... Last i checked YOUR a member too!!!!!  A 'founding father' as a matter of fact!!!


And, yea Dutch, let's see those empty pockets before you come back in!


----------



## JR (Nov 2, 2006)

Alright fellas a few ground rules for our meetings (since I'm the Sergant of Arms)!  And I WILL BE checking at the door!

MuddyFoots, make sure you clean your feet before entering the meetings!

Spotlite, no illuminating devices for you OVER 6 volts.

Fulldraw, NO food (or bait) of ANY kind in the meetings!

Dutch, leave your bread at home, this is NOT baking class!

Savage, we have a ZERO Jeep tolerance here (as you can tell with the entire parking lot covered with grocery carts and corals).

Elfiii, you are NOT allowed in ANY WAY near (or to speak of) or God forbid KICK any saddled (or unsaddled) horse!

Let the meeting begin....


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 3, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I would also like to nominate bigabow the "in-training" status based on his recent performance here on woodys....



l graciously accept this status ,NOW l must go to work


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I figured you guys need an official logo.



What's up with this "You guys" stuff? You know you're one of us...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about!




"OH POO POO" would be close to the content of the verbilization.   

BIGABOW, you need to hit the membership trail. I know there are more legitimate nominee's out there.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Alright fellas a few ground rules for our meetings (since I'm the Sergant of Arms)!  And I WILL BE checking at the door!
> 
> MuddyFoots, make sure you clean your feet before entering the meetings!
> 
> ...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

I would like to nominate Sugar Hill Scouter for his performance in the following thread.........http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=921564&posted=1#post921564

#7


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I would like to nominate Sugar Hill Scouter for his performance in the following thread.........http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=921564&posted=1#post921564
> 
> #7



I second that.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I second that.



Welcome aboard Sugar Hill.... 


Now change that sig line...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

Gentlemen, I graciously accept your nomination and second, as well as the confirmation from Muddyfoots,...I think...
As my first official act as a new member of the PSA, I would like to second Kenny's nomination of Branchminnow.
Branch, do you accept???


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> As my first official act as a new member of the PSA, I would like to second Kenny's nomination of Branchminnow.
> Branch, do you accept???



If he (Branch) does, the Preacher man needs to check his political views at the door!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Gentlemen, I graciously accept your nomination and second, as well as the confirmation from Muddyfoots,...I think...
> As my first official act as a new member of the PSA, I would like to second Kenny's nomination of Branchminnow.
> Branch, do you accept???



Branch has no choice.....He is a member wether he likes it or not.....


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Branch has no choice.....He is a member wether he likes it or not.....



You got that right!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> If he (Branch) does, the Preacher man needs to check his political views at the door!!!



Even if he doesn't accept, Fulldraw can use power of authority and deem his membership valid...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

Kenny, as Sgt. of Arms, that doesn't mean you're actually packing heat, does it ??


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 3, 2006)

*MUDDY MEETS HIS MATCH*

MUDDYFOOTS Luck Runs Out, Python Kills Him 
 8:14 AM ET 

SCHLEY CO ,GA (Reuters) - A Schley Co. snake charmer's luck ran out Monday when a python he had captured from a neighbor's home coiled itself around his neck and strangled him. 
MUDDYFOOTS, who was known for his snake catching and charming skills, rushed into a neighbor's house in the northern part of the county Monday to catch the python which had intruded the home, police told Reuters Tuesday.

He put the snake in a sack and was walking home with it when villagers ran into him and asked to see the python.

He then took the snake out and put it around his neck.

He started screaming OH POO POO,(OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT) for help when the reptile wrapped itself tightly around his neck and did not let go until he fell down dead, police said.

Pythons kill their prey by squeezing them, constricting their ability to breathe in.

Neighbors and policemen in the area then forcibly unwrapped the snake from his neck and took it into captivity


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Kenny, as Sgt. of Arms, that doesn't mean you're actually packing heat, does it ??



I was about to tell YOU what I (we) expected you to check at the door... Before I get to that, let's just say, as long as all stays in line, no one will have to find out!    But I digress...


Scouter, you shall in NO WAY bring up the winged yellow and black airborne pests (aka Yellow Jackets) in ANY way shape or form while in the meetings!  No one cares what their record is, how they can hurt while stinging, or their recruits!!!


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> MUDDYFOOTS Luck Runs Out, Python Kills Him
> 8:14 AM ET
> 
> SCHLEY CO ,GA (Reuters) - A Schley Co. snake charmer's luck ran out Monday when a python he had captured from a neighbor's home coiled itself around his neck and strangled him.
> ...



Such a tragedy!  

But, BIGABOW, while you hold the 'in training' status, you must act as more of a 'silent member'!   Which includes NOT driving your ATV to the meetings, though an exception WILL BE given, only IF you have partaken in SEVERAL adult beverages prior to operation!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

Kenny, that just ain't fair at all !!!  
Tell you what, I'll refrain from talking about any flying yellow objects, if you and others will refrain from talking about any whupped puppies that have a big "G" on 'em...Deal ??  

By the way, has anyone positively identified the subject in question in another thread? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84669

There are some suggestions, but I'm not sure we have a positive ID....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> MUDDYFOOTS Luck Runs Out, Python Kills Him
> 8:14 AM ET
> 
> SCHLEY CO ,GA (Reuters) - A Schley Co. snake charmer's luck ran out Monday when a python he had captured from a neighbor's home coiled itself around his neck and strangled him.
> ...



We all know this is a false report....


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> MUDDYFOOTS Luck Runs Out, Python Kills Him
> 8:14 AM ET
> 
> SCHLEY CO ,GA (Reuters) - A Schley Co. snake charmer's luck ran out Monday when a python he had captured from a neighbor's home coiled itself around his neck and strangled him.
> ...



The latest report is that Muddyfoots in fact survived the attack, however, another pair of fruit of the looms met their demise.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

243Savage said:


> The latest report is that Muddyfoots in fact survived the attack, however, another pair of fruit of the looms met their demise.



Now that report has some substance to it...


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Kenny, that just ain't fair at all !!!



As my dad has always said, "Life's not fair, son!"  (though typically followed with a belt lashing)...


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 3, 2006)

243Savage said:


> The latest report is that Muddyfoots in fact survived the attack, however, another pair of fruit of the looms met their demise.



TODAY'S NEWS(REUTERS)STOCKS WAY UP !@ FRUIT OF THE LOOM


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> TODAY'S NEWS(REUTERS)STOCKS WAY UP !@ FRUIT OF THE LOOM



Now I'm sure Muddy would LOVE those fruit of a looms... Never seen the 'women' versions!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> TODAY'S NEWS(REUTERS)STOCKS WAY UP !@ FRUIT OF THE LOOM



With these tactics, you won't be in training long... 

Keep up the good work..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Now I'm sure Muddy would LOVE those fruit of a looms... Never seen the 'women' versions!



Hey, get back to the door!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> As my dad has always said, "Life's not fair, son!"  (though typically followed with a belt lashing)...




Mr. Sgt. of Arms, you didn't quote my entire post. Does that mean you do not agree to my terms?


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Such a tragedy!
> 
> But, BIGABOW, while you hold the 'in training' status, you must act as more of a 'silent member'!   Which includes NOT driving your ATV to the meetings, though an exception WILL BE given, only IF you have partaken in SEVERAL adult beverages prior to operation!



kENNY lt appears that l will be walking and not and NOT on the atv.(it only takes once!)


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Hey, get back to the door!!



Sorry....


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Mr. Sgt. of Arms, you didn't quote my entire post. Does that mean you do not agree to my terms?



Fine... I won't mention the toothless Chihuahuas!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Fine... I won't mention the toothless Chihuahuas!



That's more like it !!!  

On another note, as some of you may have noticed, I like old sayings. I quote them from time to time while posting. 

Here's a thought. I'm sure some of you have heard the old expression about po' folks, "they ain't got a pot to pee in.."

How many of us members of the PSA at one time could say, "we ain't got a pot to STIR in.." ???


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That's more like it !!!
> 
> On another note, as some of you may have noticed, I like old sayings. I quote them from time to time while posting.
> 
> ...



Seeings how Dutch LIVES in a pot, I know he can NOT say that!!!  I'd bet that Savage has a few he hauls around in the Jeep!   And Muddy.... Well.... Who knows!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Seeings how Dutch LIVES in a pot, I know he can NOT say that!!!  I'd bet that Savage has a few he hauls around in the Jeep!   And Muddy.... Well.... Who knows!



I got drug into this coalition merely by association  









Although, I may keep a couple handy..


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

And you KNOW that Fulldraw has an ENDLESS supply of them!  Probably has one in every room of his house!


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

I propose a PSA roundtable luncheon to discuss future PSA agendas and derive new stirring techniques!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I would like to nominate Sugar Hill Scouter for his performance in the following thread.........http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=921564&posted=1#post921564
> 
> #7



Do you realize what it is you've now done? Do you know who the Sugar Hill boy really is?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I got drug into this coalition merely by association



That's my story, too...


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Alright fellas a few ground rules for our meetings (since I'm the Sergant of Arms)!  And I WILL BE checking at the door!
> Savage, we have a ZERO Jeep tolerance here (as you can tell with the entire parking lot covered with grocery carts and corals).



I know I am not worthy of membership, however I could not help but read, what about those members who do not have a tainted parking lot record?  Again not a member just looking out for the little guys who have never committed vehicular homicide-without actually being on a ROADWAY

And as for the no packing thing, what happened to the second amendment?  Jeesh.  Making a rule about that just means SOME folks might try alternative means to getting their weapons in the (back) door,prison style


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> I know I am not worthy of membership, however I could not help but read, what about those members who do not have a tainted parking lot record?  Again not a member just looking out for the little guys who have never committed vehicular homicide-without actually being on a ROADWAY



All I can say is "Enter at you OWN risk"!  On any given day at PSA headquarters the parking lot is FULL of grocery carts and corals, and with the history of 243 and grocery carts, I'm just preventing him from causing an upheavel in the parking lot!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> And as for the no packing thing, what happened to the second amendment?  Jeesh.  Making a rule about that just means SOME folks might try alternative means to getting their weapons in the (back) door,prison style




 Kenny don't check THAT close, Bollman. Bring it on in.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ain't sayin I was gonna try it, in less than a year I should have a badge to cover me, as for the rest of ya'll....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I propose a PSA roundtable luncheon to discuss future PSA agendas and derive new stirring techniques!



I figured you'd be the first one to bring up eatin'...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I figured you'd be the first one to bring up eatin'...



That's all he does. Of course, he's eatin' fer two now.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 3, 2006)

at least that his excuse, maybe someone should explain that when your wife says "we're pregnant", it don't mean you are carryin anything extra.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 3, 2006)

You're in for keeping that sand stirred up, BOLLMAN. Change that sig line...  

All agree?


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 3, 2006)

I was nominated but have not been notified of my membership.


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I was nominated but have not been notified of my membership.



You're in. We needed a Chaplain.

Fix your sig line.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, hows this sig line look.  For once I couldn't think of anything pot stirrerish to add to the end of it.  But I did just create a new word-

Pot stirrerish adj.  Describing an action, word, phrase or feeling that makes one to "stir the pot"

Ex. "That was a very pot stirrerish thing to do" or "I couldn't sleep becuase I was feeling 'pot stirrerish' so I got up and cruised woodys"


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You're in. We needed a Chaplain.
> 
> Fix your sig line.



Isnt that what they call a "oxymoron"? 



Or what?


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That's all he does. Of course, he's eatin' fer two now.



That's right!!!  So when???  Maybe a trip to an ALL YOU CAN eat buffet???   

Maybe a low country boil, and alternate who stirs the ingrediants in!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Isnt that what they call a "oxymoron"?
> 
> 
> 
> Or what?



What.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 3, 2006)

For the biggest pot stirrer of the year, or for those who stir one pot so well it overflows, the award should be "The Golden Spoon"


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> What.



Thats what I thought too.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You're in for keeping that sand stirred up, BOLLMAN. Change that sig line...
> 
> All agree?



Agreed. I was waitin' on a founding father of this her organization to nominate him. Welcome to the fold, Bollman.
He's gonna have one heckuva sig. line,him.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I was nominated but have not been notified of my membership.



Some would say you've been a member all along, or at least exceed the qualifications...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> And you KNOW that Fulldraw has an ENDLESS supply of them!  Probably has one in every room of his house!



2 to be exact.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Some would say you've been a member all along, or at least exceed the qualifications...



Exactly.....branch needed no nomination.....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd like to nominate the doenightmare for full membership. Do I have a second?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2006)

Can I second myself? - where are all the mutts I've antagonized relentlessly?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Can I second myself? - where are all the mutts I've antagonized relentlessly?



That's really the main reason I nominated you!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Can I second myself? - where are all the mutts I've antagonized relentlessly?



Fun - ain't it? Bufordmutt - where are you?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

I second Doe...
Besides, I like his avatar and cool icons...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright, Doe, you're in. Fix your sig line to coincide with your elevated status...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to the fold, Doe....Now, get to stirrin'......


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Welcome to the fold, Doe....Now, get to stirrin'......





I'm truely speechless and a little teary. I never got nominated, much less elected into anything. I was always the last one picked for kick ball. This means more than I can express, and you will not regret the trust you have put in me. Now go KY and give me some fresh meat.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Scouter, you shall in NO WAY bring up the winged yellow and black airborne pests (aka Yellow Jackets) in ANY way shape or form while in the meetings!  No one cares what their record is, how they can hurt while stinging, or their recruits!!!



I'm afeared that DNM might have a problem with this one


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> View attachment 43501View attachment 43501
> I'm truely speechless and a little teary. I never got nominated, much less elected into anything. I was always the last one picked for kick ball. This means more than I can express, and you will not regret the trust you have put in me. Now go KY and give me some fresh meat.



Welcome abord Doe!!!  Fortunately for me, as everyone is 'checked' at the door, please refer to Scouter's rule, so I don't have to come up with a new one for you... I've pasted it below:

you shall in NO WAY bring up the winged yellow and black airborne pests (aka Yellow Jackets) in ANY way shape or form while in the meetings! No one cares what their record is, how they can hurt while stinging, or their recruits!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2006)

This is too funny....

No one ever wanted to be labeled a pot stirrer.  Now that it's the "in thing" everybody is lining up for membership.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Welcome abord Doe!!!  Fortunately for me, as everyone is 'checked' at the door, please refer to Scouter's rule, so I don't have to come up with a new one for you... I've pasted it below:
> 
> you shall in NO WAY bring up the winged yellow and black airborne pests (aka Yellow Jackets) in ANY way shape or form while in the meetings! No one cares what their record is, how they can hurt while stinging, or their recruits!!!



So, we ain't gonna talk college sports at all? That takes about half my pot stirring, uh talking out of play.


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm afeared that DNM might have a problem with this one



We'll see!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> MUDDYFOOTS Luck Runs Out, Python Kills Him
> 8:14 AM ET
> 
> SCHLEY CO ,GA (Reuters) - A Schley Co. snake charmer's luck ran out Monday when a python he had captured from a neighbor's home coiled itself around his neck and strangled him.
> ...





Excellent stirring........now drop that "in-training" status and consider yourself a full fledged member....


----------



## JR (Nov 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> So, we ain't gonna talk college sports at all? That takes about half my pot stirring, uh talking out of play.



Oh, we can talk it!  Just NOT during 'meetings', at least not UGA or GA Tech!!!   


But statements like, "Boy, Troy State sure is having a good year!" are welcomed!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh, we can talk it!  Just NOT during 'meetings'!!!



Thats exactly why we keep a fly-swater by the door.......Those darn pesky yellow-jackets...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 3, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats exactly why we keep a fly-swater by the door.......Those darn pesky yellow-jackets...



You might want to keep a few on hand then, FD...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> You might want to keep a few on hand then, FD...



I keep a bottle of raid on hand just in case......


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 3, 2006)

Won't this at least get me a nomination...or do I have to be a repeat offender? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84751


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 3, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> Won't this at least get me a nomination...or do I have to be a repeat offender? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84751



Sounds like a winner to me.......Welcome to the PSA....now change that sig line


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 3, 2006)

Woohoo, I'm finally a member of something!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 3, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> Won't this at least get me a nomination...or do I have to be a repeat offender? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=84751



That thread is brilliant.   

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 4, 2006)

In less than 48 hours of existence, the PSA has grown to include some fine pot stirrers. 
Here's the current membership :
Muddyfoots
Fulldraw74
Dutchman
243Savage
Spotlite
Elfiii (yet to acknowledge his nomination, but in just the same)
Bigabow
KennyJr1976
Sugar Hill Scouter
Branchminnow
Bollman85
Doenightmare
DCHunter

Gentlemen, I am honored to stir with you...


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 4, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> View attachment 43501View attachment 43501
> I'm truely speechless and a little teary. I never got nominated, much less elected into anything. I was always the last one picked for kick ball. This means more than I can express, and you will not regret the trust you have put in me. Now go KY and give me some fresh meat.



The last one picked for kickball?  And a bee fan?  Does anyone else see a correlation.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> The last one picked for kickball?  And a bee fan?  Does anyone else see a correlation.



That's quite enough outta you. Ain't you got a war to fight or something?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That's quite enough outta you. Ain't you got a war to fight or something?



I was gonna say, it didn't take long for a PSA member to start the stirrin' with another PSA member.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey now pops, I got a war to fight, did my time for today, now I have to stir some pots


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Hey now pops, I got a war to fight, did my time for today, now I have to stir some pots



Keep your head down...


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Always brother*

Can't hit what they can't see.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 4, 2006)

Gentlemen and fellow PSA members, it has come to my attention that there may be some upstart groups of pot stirrers that may be attempting to infiltrate or overtake our beloved organization. These groups have very familiar logos and seem harmless. However, they could also "bear watchin'." I do not have any concrete evidence of such attempts to cause damage to our tight knit group. This merely serves as a warning to be on the lookout. As PSA members, we have to watch each other's back. 
Here are the groups of which I speak.

This group could actually be doubling as the "United Pot Stirrers."

Yes, this group goes by another name on their logo, but they actually could be the "United States Pot Stirrers." (USPS).
I see it as no coincidence these two organizations are both in the delivery business. I'm not sure what the link to that is just yet. 
Perhaps measures should be taken to safeguard the identity of our beloved organization.


----------



## JR (Nov 4, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Here are the groups of which I speak.
> View attachment 43551
> This group could actually be doubling as the "United Pot Stirrers."
> View attachment 43552
> ...



We should ALWAYS be on guard should we encounter anyone who bears these logos, and be sure to 'beat them to the stir', if at all possible!!!!  Forewarned is forearmed!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody want an animated avitar?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Anybody want an animated avitar?



I would use it but I made a promise that I'd keep the one I have through the football season. And as well as it seems to be working for me, who knows? I may use it permanently.


----------



## JR (Nov 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I would use it but I made a promise that I'd keep the one I have through the football season. And as well as it seems to be working for me, who knows? I may use it permanently.



Hey... Your toeing the line pal with that sorta talk!!!  Remember THE rule!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey... Your toeing the line pal with that sorta talk!!!  Remember THE rule!!!



There ain't no rule!


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 5, 2006)

So we have enemies now?  I might be able to help.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> There ain't no rule!



I think that any avatar that was already in use prior to the forming of the PSA should be grandfathered in and exempt from any such rule...Besides, it makes for some good pot stirring itself...


----------



## JR (Nov 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I think that any avatar that was already in use prior to the forming of the PSA should be grandfathered in and exempt from any such rule...Besides, it makes for some good pot stirring itself...



OK.  But that still doesn't mean we have to listen to the stories!!!     At least while at the 'meetings'!

OH, and by the way, when and where's lunch???


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 5, 2006)

We could schedule a lunch sometime in april....


----------



## JR (Nov 5, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> We could schedule a lunch sometime in april....



Good lord, a fellar could starve to death by then!  But if that is when your due in stateside, by all means, LET'S DO IT!!! And I'll buy yours!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 5, 2006)

We might need to have an eatin' meetin' before April. We could call Bollman85 and put him on speakerphone to be in on the official business.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well dang brother, eat before then.  But If you are schedulin lunch with everyone I'm just sayin when I will be available.  I should be back in the states in March, comin down to GA for job interviews, house huntin, etc.  Should be all moved in around june/july or so


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds good scouter, I have a phone on my computer over here, just call me when the debatin starts.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 5, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Good lord, a fellar could starve to death by then!



Just grab a Snickers bar or something to hold you over.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 5, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Just grab a Snickers bar or something to hold you over.



'til April ???


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

Enough of this food talk...

Back to business. I would like to nominate a person who I feel is the epitome of a sneaky pot stirrer. He usually hits and runs, not on account of he's scared, but he just is too busy to do anything else.  He is better at pot stirring if uga is playing well, but since that ain't the case lately, his talents have been under utilized.

I want to nominate Flash.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Enough of this food talk...
> 
> Back to business. I would like to nominate a person who I feel is the epitome of a sneaky pot stirrer. He usually hits and runs, not on account of he's scared, but he just is too busy to do anything else.  He is better at pot stirring if uga is playing well, but since that ain't the case lately, his talents have been under utilized.
> 
> I want to nominate Flash.



I second......we could use a few more Dawg fans in the association...


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Dawg fans, yes.  We need more.  I don't see how any of those _others_ sleep well at night.  Rooting for the bees is like hoping canada wins the olympics.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Dawg fans, yes.  We need more.  I don't see how any of those _others_ sleep well at night.  Rooting for the bees is like hoping canada wins the olympics.



Like Charlie Daniels said....."I bet they even got a commie flag tacked up on the wall inside their garage".......


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

YES!  I was gonna say just that same thing.  Preach it brother!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Like Charlie Daniels said....."I bet they even got a commie flag tacked up on the wall inside their garage".......



At least I ain't running a bootleg movie theater in my garage.

Flash, looks like you've passed muster. Fix your sig line...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> At least I ain't running a bootleg movie theater in my garage.



So you DO have a commie flag......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> So you DO have a commie flag......




Just like yours...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Just like yours...



I got no room in my garage.....you know with the concession stand, theater style seating and the movie screen.......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I got no room in my garage.....you know with the concession stand, theater style seating and the movie screen.......



Not to mention the big ol' popCORN kettle.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Not to mention the big ol' popCORN kettle.



Had to move that thing to the driveway.....Thats a 2 man operation....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fold, Flash...Now, get to stirrin'..
Speaking of stirrin', I see we're off to a good start this morning.


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard Flash!!!


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah what he said flash, now get in here, this ones fixing to be a good one.  Heck its only not even nine for ya'll and its already stirred up


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2006)

On a serious note....Bollman, do you need anything over there?  I'm sure we could get together a "pot-stirring care package" and send it your way.  



Ok fellas....resume stirring.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmm, thanks for the offer 243.  About the only things I am short on here are shooting/hunting mags, chew, huntin DVDs, basically anything to read or kill time with.  Other than that I am doin pretty good here.  Thanks again for the offer, now ya'll get back to stirrin.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2006)

BOLLMAN, what's the tension level like now that Sadaam has been sentenced?


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Good question brother.  I will explain what I can due to security.  The province I am in, Al Anbar where ramadi and falluja, is mostly shiite.  Saddam and his supporters are suuni.  There were some gun fights yesterday around here but nothing too bad, as far as no US getting hurt, as for the insurgents....   

Al Anbar is like the wild west of Iraq.  They are not neccessarily politically motivated, they are more religiously motivated.  They don't like us becuase we are Americans, infidels, etc.  We deal with more al queda and its Iraqi offshoots.  

From what I have heard from buddies comin in from other parts of the country, things are heating up around Baghdad and Tikrit (saddams hometown), mostly just angry mobs and such.  From what I have been told alot of guys have been spending quality time with the police batons most of us bought before coming over here.  Sounds like a good time, haven't got to do that yet.  I just stick to gun fighting and sniping.

****It goes without saying that these views, opinions and observations are NOT the official positions of the 2-136 Infantry, the 34th Infantry Division, the United States Army or the Department of Defense*****


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 6, 2006)

not even there but I would say high


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the offer 243.  About the only things I am short on here are shooting/hunting mags, chew, huntin DVDs, basically anything to read or kill time with.  Other than that I am doin pretty good here.  Thanks again for the offer, now ya'll get back to stirrin.



How would one get this 'stuff' to you????  And could 'chew' even be mailed?


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Kenny-

Just PM'd BigABow my address and yes copenhagen lc can be mailed, everything can be mailed except booze.  Thanks a ton for the support ya'll!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2006)

Well gentlemen, I apologize for arriving late but you see I traded my horse kicking boots for deer kicking boots this weekend and must say was quite successful. I am now dead deer kicking certified as well as the equine certification I already possess.

As a suggestion, since my occupation is that of finance, I suggest I be elected Treasurer. "Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure". I do believe my talents in this area would be both beneficial as well as remunerative to the Association in the near future.

Also, Spotlite should be elected as the Recording "Secretary" as he has the equipment (purse) in which to keep pen and paper as well as completed minutes of PSA Board meetings.

Your thoughts gentlemen?


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Well gentlemen, I apologize for arriving late but you see I traded my horse kicking boots for deer kicking boots this weekend and must say was quite successful. I am now dead deer kicking certified as well as the equine certification I already possess.
> 
> As a suggestion, since my occupation is that of finance, I suggest I be elected Treasurer. "Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure". I do believe my talents in this area would be both beneficial as well as remunerative to the Association in the near future.
> 
> ...



To need a treasurer, you need an association with money, which we are broke, thanks to FullDraw and all his exhorbant spending on CORN!


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Well gentlemen, I apologize for arriving late but you see I traded my horse kicking boots for deer kicking boots this weekend and must say was quite successful. I am now dead deer kicking certified as well as the equine certification I already possess.
> 
> As a suggestion, since my occupation is that of finance, I suggest I be elected Treasurer. "Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure". I do believe my talents in this area would be both beneficial as well as remunerative to the Association in the near future.
> 
> ...



I'll second that!
However ,you MUST return to the HORSE kickin' boots!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> To need a treasurer, you need an association with money, which we are broke, thanks to FullDraw and all his exhorbant spending on CORN!



True, but we still need some folks to keep things kicked up around here.  

Modify your sig line...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Kenny-
> 
> Just PM'd BigABow my address and yes copenhagen lc can be mailed, everything can be mailed except booze.  Thanks a ton for the support ya'll!!



How about posting the titles of the outdoor DVDs you already have and we can go to work on rounding up some more. How 'bout plain ol' movies. Fulldraw might have a few of those lying around.


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> How about posting the titles of the outdoor DVDs you already have and we can go to work on rounding up some more. How 'bout plain ol' movies. Fulldraw might have a few of those lying around.



Good point... AND will you be able to do DVD's or VHS or BETA  ?

Also, guys, I sent PM's to y'all, I'll be more than happy to 'spearhead' this, if we do a lunch and 'pass the hat'!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> To need a treasurer, you need an association with money, which we are broke, thanks to FullDraw and all his exhorbant spending on CORN!



Not to worry. Upon being elected I shall see there is a full, fair distribution of corn to each member of the PSA who so desires. Mr. Fulldraw will not be allowed to have all the fun, even if he is President pro tempere!


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Not to worry. Upon being elected I shall see there is a full, fair distribution of corn to each member of the PSA who so desires. Mr. Fulldraw will not be allowed to have all the fun, even if he is President pro tempere!



Maybe we should get a cut of earnings from the Theater too!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Well gentlemen, I apologize for arriving late but you see I traded my horse kicking boots for deer kicking boots this weekend and must say was quite successful. I am now dead deer kicking certified as well as the equine certification I already possess.
> 
> As a suggestion, since my occupation is that of finance, I suggest I be elected Treasurer. "Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure". I do believe my talents in this area would be both beneficial as well as remunerative to the Association in the near future.
> 
> ...



Elfiii, Welcome to the fold. As other members have been told, please change or add "Member of the Pot Stirrers Association" to your sig line.
By the way, let's hear more about Spotlite's purse. Sounds like a great pot stirring opportunity !!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2006)

The purse? Spotlite is best at telling that story. It involves Walmart, guns, and ladies accessories. Ask him about it!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> The purse? Spotlite is best at telling that story. It involves Walmart, guns, and ladies accessories. Ask him about it!



I've heard good versions from 243 and Fulldraw as well...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> The purse? Spotlite is best at telling that story. It involves Walmart, guns, and ladies accessories. Ask him about it!



I'm afraid if we ask Spotlite for his version, we may not get a version that is embellished enough. After all, embellishment is a key ingredient to pot stirrin'...


----------



## raghorn (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> The purse? Spotlite is best at telling that story. It involves Walmart, guns, and ladies accessories. Ask him about it!


I think he left live witnesses to tell the story too..............BAD mistake!!!!


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

As for DVDs, I have Realtree Road Trips season III(my favorite), monster bucks 7, mega bucks X, and a couple of knight and hale dvds.  As for regular movies, I have most of the war ones you can think of.  I am a big fan of the action/cop types, as well as comedies.  Thanks for all of your support. 

Now, on to business, I second all nominations.  Lets get to the story tellin.  I just got done with evening chow, I am relaxing as my fightin is done for the day, enjoying a dip, its about time to hear a particular story involving a purse, guns, walmart and a fellow pot stirrer.


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 6, 2006)

Will we be reimbursed for the cost of any corn we have used so far this season? , or does it take affect the day of joining?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> As for DVDs, I have Realtree Road Trips season III(my favorite), monster bucks 7, mega bucks X, and a couple of knight and hale dvds.  As for regular movies, I have most of the war ones you can think of.  I am a big fan of the action/cop types, as well as comedies.  Thanks for all of your support.
> 
> Now, on to business, I second all nominations.  Lets get to the story tellin.  I just got done with evening chow, I am relaxing as my fightin is done for the day, enjoying a dip, its about time to hear a particular story involving a purse, guns, walmart and a fellow pot stirrer.




Well, I'll start it since Spotlite seems reticent. 243, Muddyfoots, raghorn and Fulldraw will be happy to embellish any of the finer points I might miss. In fact, I'll get the story started, and they can finish it off.

It appears one evening Spotlite and Mrs. Spotlite went to Walmart. Mrs. Spotlite went to the ladies accessories department while Spotlite, being the manly, menly man he is of course gravitated towards the sporting goods section, in particular the gun case. Mrs. Spotlite met him there with her selections, and needing to excuse herself asked Spotlite to hold a few things for her, one of which was her purse.

So there he was at the gun counter, purse in hand.....

Ok, there's the start. I shall relinquish the floor to Messrs Fulldraw, 243, raghorn and Muddyfoots.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> Will we be reimbursed for the cost of any corn we have used so far this season? , or does it take affect the day of joining?



The day of joining. Fulldraw will have to refund the amount representing any overage on his part.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> The day of joining. Fulldraw will have to refund the amount representing any overage on his part.



Think he can afford it? From 243's story of their weekend endeavors, there was a quantity of 300 lbs. or so in the back of FD's truck helping him stay in the ruts...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Think he can afford it? From 243's story of their weekend endeavors, there was a quantity of 300 lbs. or so in the back of FD's truck helping him stay in the ruts...



Here's a visual....see my avatar?  That's his idea of "the road ain't as bad as it looks"


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Here's a visual....see my avatar?  That's his idea of "the road ain't as bad as it looks"



I noticed that. I'm sure you've got other experiences you could share with your fellow PSA members concerning FD's perspective on things....


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahhh, The road ain't as bad as it looks.  I can remember a moment like that.  It involved a hurricane in the fall of 03, wade chandler, myself and two jeep cherokees and one quite swollen creek.  Another one involved myself, wade chandler, one jeep, a tractor, a lawman, and a swamp.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Ahhh, The road ain't as bad as it looks.  I can remember a moment like that.  It involved a hurricane in the fall of 03, wade chandler, myself and two jeep cherokees and one quite swollen creek.  Another one involved myself, wade chandler, one jeep, a tractor, a lawman, and a swamp.



The common denominators being you and Wade Chandler...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I noticed that. I'm sure you've got other experiences you could share with your fellow PSA members concerning FD's perspective on things....




A chainsaw incident comes to mind.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Here's a visual....see my avatar?  That's his idea of "the road ain't as bad as it looks"



And I'm sure an adult beverage was envoled with a statement something to the effect of 

"Hold my beer I'd bet we can thru!!!!! WATCH THIS  "


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Well, I'll start it since Spotlite seems reticent. 243, Muddyfoots, raghorn and Fulldraw will be happy to embellish any of the finer points I might miss. In fact, I'll get the story started, and they can finish it off.
> 
> It appears one evening Spotlite and Mrs. Spotlite went to Walmart. Mrs. Spotlite went to the ladies accessories department while Spotlite, being the manly, menly man he is of course gravitated towards the sporting goods section, in particular the gun case. Mrs. Spotlite met him there with her selections, and needing to excuse herself asked Spotlite to hold a few things for her, one of which was her purse.
> 
> ...



I think I remember something about this seems the purse was PINK and he sat it on the counter then wanted to have a look at a certain rifle but the salesman was a little reluctant of handing over a weapon to a man with a PINK
purse


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 6, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think I remember something about this seems the purse was PINK and he sat it on the counter then wanted to have a look at a certain rifle but the salesman was a little reluctant of handing over a weapon to a man with a PINK
> purse



Yes, it was pink and he had walked around the store for quite some time with it, oblivious to the audience.  Only after sitting it down to look at a gun, he noticed all the strange looks he was getting.   

If I remember correctly, the dude behind the gun counter said "Hey man, nice purse".


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes that would be the common denominator.  Wade is my best friend, outside of my wife, and we have shared some good times.

The story involving the tractor goes like this...

Wade and I and another buddy took a weekend off of school to head out to his dads farm in burke county to do some fishing, shoot some trap and waste some time.  We were young freshman cadets at North Georgia and it was the weekend before final exams and the end of that hellish freshman year.  We had spent the day fishin in the ponds catching a few brem here and there and generally just loving life.  Well we went back and got the guns, the trap, some clays etc and went back out to shoot.  To get on the trail to where we were gonna shoot we had to mud through a small swamp, we got through it just fine no worries.  We shot a pile of clays and decided to head back in and see about makin some dinner.  Well it was a hot afternoon in may, gettin close to 90 degrees already.  We went through the same swamp and proceeded to get real real stuck.  So we walked a mile or so through a cotton field, shirtless, sweating back to the farm (a true southern moment).  When we got back to the farm and his daddys tractor it was decided that since I had spent my summers growing up on my failys dairy farm in central minnesota I would be the one to drive the tractor.  Our other buddy, who we'll call alan, hopped on the back on the tractor and wade grabbed some chains and decided to walk back to the jeep and wait for us.  

Now this was the first time I had been in this area and I did not remember where the turn off was for the trail.  SO we drove too far and ended up in "downtown" girard.  We knew we had gone too far and decided to find a suitable spot on the street to turn this tractor around.  About that time alan notices some flashing lights behind us, so we get off the tractor and start to approach the officer.  He tells us that he recognizes the tractor, but not us.  Turns out to be wade's daddys cousin.  He thought we had taken it.   So we got a police escort back to wade and his jeep.  The funny thing was, wade saw the cops before he saw us so he got real worried.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> A chainsaw incident comes to mind.


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

Serious note...

Most of ya'll don't mind 'passing the hat' for ole Bollman!  Some have said you'd send my some $$ and/or mags/vids, and Savage said he might check the price of 'hagen!  So let's see what we can do to get him his 'package' before Thanksgiving!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2006)

Somebody stir......


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Time for show and tell*

Hey ya'll, I just wanted to thank every one of you for all of the support so far.  I thought I would toss in a picture of me in action.  In this picture I was providing sniper cover for a large group of american and iraqi officers and civilians during the opening ceremonies for a brand new school in Anbar Province.  I am on top of an old hotel approx 85 feet off the ground in both pictures I am in the guy behind the tan longrifle.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Somebody stir......




I agree, I think this has become a good discussion though, among like minded folk.  I have been lookin for good pots to stir for most of the evenin, haven't found anything good...yet...


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> A chainsaw incident comes to mind.



LOOKS more like a sharpshot moment to me


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Hey ya'll, I just wanted to thank every one of you for all of the support so far.  I thought I would toss in a picture of me in action.  In this picture I was providing sniper cover for a large group of american and iraqi officers and civilians during the opening ceremonies for a brand new school in Anbar Province.  I am on top of an old hotel approx 85 feet off the ground in both pictures I am in the guy behind the tan longrifle.




God love ya brother - stir some of them terroist coward's pots. Or , just put one between their eyes. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Somebody stir......



It appears that the FRUIT OF LOOMS stock has suddenly SOARED to all time highs. A source told this reporter that rumor had it that MUDDYFOOTS was wanting his new book "How to handle snakes" to be as acurate as possible so he was out looking for more of the ground slithering critter for more research. 243 and fulldraw hearing this just sold 300 lbs  er shares of their corn holdings to buy more Fruit of the Loom stock


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

I am lookin at sellin off some 9 volt spotlite batteries, my deer huntin ghille suit, and my black panther calls and baits just to get in on that opportunity.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 6, 2006)

some of you would do well to quit investing in parking lot collision insurance, a better bet would be some fruit of the loom stock


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> To need a treasurer, you need an association with money, which we are broke, thanks to FullDraw and all his exhorbant spending on CORN!



I like to call it "yellow gold"......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It appears that the FRUIT OF LOOMS stock has suddenly SOARED to all time highs. A source told this reporter that rumor had it that MUDDYFOOTS was wanting his new book "How to handle snakes" to be as acurate as possible so he was out looking for more of the ground slithering critter for more research. 243 and fulldraw hearing this just sold 300 lbs  er shares of their corn holdings to buy more Fruit of the Loom stock



Seems as if we have someone knocking to get in....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Not to worry. Upon being elected I shall see there is a full, fair distribution of corn to each member of the PSA who so desires. Mr. Fulldraw will not be allowed to have all the fun, even if he is President pro tempere!




I provide the corn and yall furnish the beer......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I'm afraid if we ask Spotlite for his version, we may not get a version that is embellished enough. After all, embellishment is a key ingredient to pot stirrin'...



Just ask about the mossy oak purse with the buddy-loc attachments......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I noticed that. I'm sure you've got other experiences you could share with your fellow PSA members concerning FD's perspective on things....



243's exact comment was "I drive a jeep. I dont need to put it in 4 wheel drive"


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> LOOKS more like a sharpshot moment to me



Exactly.....he spends a weekend with Uncle 243 and look what happens when he goes back home to muddyfoots........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Seems as if we have someone knocking to get in....



Not me it just seemed everyone had stepped out to watch the yellow gold pile and I thought I smelled something burning


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> I am lookin at sellin off some 9 volt spotlite batteries, my deer huntin ghille suit, and my black panther calls and baits just to get in on that opportunity.



243 and myself afters years of research recently finished out bigfoot attractant/lure......all proceeds for the first years sales will be donated to muddyfoots for his snake research.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I provide the corn and yall furnish the beer......



You bring the corn and we'll make whisky...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You bring the corn and we'll make whisky...



Drunk deer???.......thats brilliant now even 243 will be able to kill one 

or at least not remember if he did or didnt.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Drunk deer???.......thats brilliant now even 243 will be able to kill one
> 
> or at least not remember if he did or didnt.......




When opening a new establishment never shoot drunk deer on the first night  wait a day or two so they can tell their buds of the great corn squeezin they found and were the does are just waiting on a good BUCK


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Drunk deer???.......thats brilliant now even 243 will be able to kill one
> 
> or at least not remember if he did or didnt.......



We'll get em drunk, knock em in the noggin and chunk em in the jeep while HE sleeps. Ought to make for an interesting ride home.   


I'm gone to the woods. Ya'll stir em up.


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> We'll get em drunk, knock em in the noggin and chunk em in the jeep while HE sleeps. Ought to make for an interesting ride home.



I think we ought to shoot 'em and pile 'em in grocery carts, and strategically place the carts in line with the rearview mirror, so Savage can get a good look at 'em!


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2006)

And isn't the pledge of the PSA to stir the pots of OTHERS????  Not our own!!!!  I say we head out across the board, and stir, stir, STIR!!!  

I for one, am on a mission to stir as much as possible about button heads!!!  (Perfect example:  When looking at ones post about a nice buck, compliment it, but remark that it wouldn't taste as good as a button head!!!)  PRICELESS!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Just ask about the mossy oak purse with the buddy-loc attachments......



I'm all ears !!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Seems as if we have someone knocking to get in....



I was thinkin' the same thing as I read LML's post. 
I'll go ahead and nominate our friend from the Pacific Northwest. 
Wait a minute, he ain't a Yankee, is he ??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You bring the corn and we'll make whisky...



What's the old saying about "give a man a fish and he'll feed his family. Teach a man to fish and ...." 

Now, that being said, give a man some corn and he's liable to bait some deer. Give Muddyfoots some corn and he'll make some whisky !!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

I would like to recognize one of our fellow PSA members for their achievements in the thread below. Doe, that's pot stirrin' at its' best !!!   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85103

#9


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I would like to recognize one of our fellow PSA members for their achievements in the thread below. Doe, that's pot stirrin' at its' best !!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85103
> 
> ...





Is that pot stirring or flirtation?     Lets leave it to the majority........


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 7, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Is that pot stirring or flirtation?     Lets leave it to the majority........



That is kind of friendly ain't it.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 7, 2006)

If it was flirtation, he sucks at it.  She sounded a little put off.  SO..it definately had to be stirrin


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 7, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Is that pot stirring or flirtation?     Lets leave it to the majority........



We'll call it flirtstir'n....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 7, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> We'll call it flirtstir'n....



I agree......Isn't that a sharpineze word?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 7, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I agree......Isn't that a sharpineze word?



Yeah.........go ahead and add it to Vol. III.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 7, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> We'll call it flirtstir'n....



you sure your not talkin' bout a constipated German....????
.....FARFROMPOOTIN'


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 7, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> you sure your not talkin' bout a constipated German....????
> .....FARFROMPOOTIN'


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> We'll call it flirtstir'n....



Good one, Muddy !!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> you sure your not talkin' bout a constipated German....????
> .....FARFROMPOOTIN'



Or a drunk German who intends to get drunker? Farfrompukin.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Or a drunk German who intends to get drunker? Farfrompukin.



What about your german name?......havetogettastirrin....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

Good one, Fulldraw....

Boys, wanta have some fun?? Jump on over to the NASCAR and Sports forum. Dutchman has got a humdinger started over there. It's called "bandwagoner." You can have some fun and definitely stir some pots, no matter what side you're on. 
It's so good that Dutchman just had to put the pot on and it's stirrin' itself !!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 7, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> It's so good that Dutchman just had to put the pot on and it's stirrin' itself !!!



You nailed that one.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like Dutch backed out just when everything was starting to get good......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Looks like Dutch backed out just when everything was starting to get good......



People have to eat sometime.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> People have to eat sometime.




No more stirring needed it's SOUP and time to eat 

Oh by the way we got dawgs up here also but we got big cats called cougars that eat dogs for lunch


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> People have to eat sometime.



Amen to that!!!  Just got back myself!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Amen to that!!!  Just got back myself!



I knew I could count on your support.


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I knew I could count on your support.



As always man!!!  If eating were a sport, I'd be on the Olympic team!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 7, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> As always man!!!  If eating were a sport, I'd be on the Olympic team!!



I'll get the t-shirts made up and we (the fellow PSA members) will cheer you on at the Nathans hotdog eatin thing-a-ma-juggy, next 4th of July.  

That little Japanese fella sho is tuff to beat...


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I'll get the t-shirts made up and we (the fellow PSA members) will cheer you on at the Nathans hotdog eatin thing-a-ma-juggy, next 4th of July.
> 
> That little Japanese fella sho is tuff to beat...



Nathans!!!      How about Varsity dogs!!!      Or, maybe I'd try my luck against him eating.... oysters!!!!!!!!  Yum-yum!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

I gotta nominate Tatonka Chips. He's so full of 'em his eyes is brown...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I gotta nominate Tatonka Chips. He's so full of 'em his eyes is brown...



Can you reference a thread or post that proves his worthiness to enter the fold of the PSA ??


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 7, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Can you reference a thread or post that proves his worthiness to enter the fold of the PSA ??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85261


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I gotta nominate Tatonka Chips. He's so full of 'em his eyes is brown...



I shoulda looked before I leaped. I just read his post in the fulldraw thread. It's a classic !!! I second the nomination....
All in favor ???


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Can you reference a thread or post that proves his worthiness to enter the fold of the PSA ??



What the devil's the matter with you? You gotta have proof from me now?

Chips, you're in. Fix your sig line.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 7, 2006)

See post #228. I admit my fault..


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 7, 2006)

I need a membership to this club.  Is it free??


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 7, 2006)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I need a membership to this club.  Is it free??



GRAB A SPOON AND START STIRRIN',
then see what happens


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 7, 2006)

Bigabow, couldn't you of shot a bigger buck than the one in your avatar??  Man, talk about culling the dinkers...


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 7, 2006)

l'm tryin to get all the cull bucks out of our club. 
were going to an all trophy 4 point rule.
RULE: No buck shall be any larger than four points 
total.Please cull all bucks with 5 points or more lmmediately!


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2006)

Seems that I left my post at the door, and we've had an influx of rouges!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

*A Few Items of Business*



kennyjr1976 said:


> Seems that I left my post at the door, and we've had an influx of rouges!!!



Agreed...
Gentlemen and fellow PSA members, I would like to offer a few suggestions for your consideration. 

1)I make a motion that Fulldraw74 is no longer "acting" President of the PSA. I recommend he become our "full fledged" President. He has served us well thus far. 

2)I make a motion that Dutchman be considered for the office of Vice President. He is a proven pot stirrer and would be a good right hand man to Fulldraw.

3)For membership in the PSA, I make a motion that a candidate must be nominated by a current member of the PSA. Any other member can second that nomination. 
However, the confirmation of membership must come from one of our officers in good standing, either the President, Vice President, Secretary, or Senior Ladlemeister & PRD.

I offer these motions for your consideration...

As I see it, here are our current officers (and those yet to be confirmed)

President : Fulldraw74
Vice Pres : Dutchman (yet to be confirmed)
Secretary : Muddyfoots
Treasurer : Elfiii
Senior Ladlemeister & Public Relations Dir. : 243Savage
Sgt. of Arms : KennyJr1976


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 8, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Agreed...
> Gentlemen and fellow PSA members, I would like to offer a few suggestions for your consideration.
> 
> 1)I make a motion that Fulldraw74 is no longer "acting" President of the PSA. I recommend he become our "full fledged" President. He has served us well thus far.
> ...




Sounds good to me..................



I hope we ain't done gone and got ourselves a house of Democrats with prior nominations...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Sounds good to me..................
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we ain't done gone and got ourselves a house of Democrats with prior nominations...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Agreed...
> Gentlemen and fellow PSA members, I would like to offer a few suggestions for your consideration.
> 
> 1)I make a motion that Fulldraw74 is no longer "acting" President of the PSA. I recommend he become our "full fledged" President. He has served us well thus far.
> ...



Define good standing in this outfit?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Agreed...
> Gentlemen and fellow PSA members, I would like to offer a few suggestions for your consideration.
> 
> 1)I make a motion that Fulldraw74 is no longer "acting" President of the PSA. I recommend he become our "full fledged" President. He has served us well thus far.
> ...



I second, and by the power vested in me, i now pronounce you man and wi......ugh.....i mean, I order from this day forward these rule to be "set in stone" and carried out.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Define good standing in this outfit?



You got a good point there Mr. Vice Pres........


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Define good standing in this outfit?



It should be more like "still standing".


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> It should be more like "still standing".



I think we'll be OK as long as we can keep Fulldraw's corn and Muddyfoots' whiskey makin' abilities separated.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I think we'll be OK as long as we can keep Fulldraw's corn and Muddyfoots' whiskey makin' abilities separated.



Well.....we're doomed then.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

Officers and fellow PSA members, I want to thank the upper echelon of our beloved organization for the confirmation of the proposed by-laws I recommended.
"So it shall be written, so it shall be done..."

Now, Mr. President (Fulldraw74) I would ask that you update your sig. line. You are no longer "acting president."


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I second, and by the power vested in me, i now pronounce you man and wi......ugh.....i mean, I order from this day forward these rule to be "set in stone" and carried out.



Mr. President and other PSA officers, 
I would like to offer an addition to our by-laws regarding membership in the PSA for your consideration :

-Nominations, seconds, and confirmations for membership in the PSA are to occur only in the "Pot Stirrers' Association" thread. Such actions in other threads will not be recognized.


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Mr. President and other PSA officers,
> I would like to offer an addition to our by-laws regarding membership in the PSA for your consideration :
> 
> -Nominations, seconds, and confirmations for membership in the PSA are to occur only in the "Pot Stirrers' Association" thread. Such actions in other threads will not be recognized.



I'll second that!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Well.....we're doomed then.



What are yo talking about Mr. "shine-runner".......


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> What are yo talking about Mr. "shine-runner".......



Hey, why knock him... If it weren't for him, you and Muddy's business would be 'belly up'!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey, why knock him... If it weren't for him, you and Muddy's business would be 'belly up'!



Not exactly.....Elfii has a 4 seater motorcycle.......


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not exactly.....Elfii has a 4 seater motorcycle.......



    Yea, but to hear Savage tell it, that Jeep can haul A TON of 'cargo'!!!  Though, just visualizing Elfiii on a motorcycle is humorous enough this morning!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Yea, but to hear Savage tell it, that Jeep can haul A TON of 'cargo'!!!  Though, just visualizing Elfiii on a motorcycle is humorous enough this morning!!!



Yeah but it has a hard time making it from the still to the paved road....


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yeah but it has a hard time making it from the still to the paved road....



Not suprising!  Though I'm sure Savage has PLENTY of excuses as why the mighty-Jeep couldn't make it!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not exactly.....Elfii has a 4 seater motorcycle.......




Oh yeah....I forgot about that.   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=78625&highlight=farmcycle


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

When the Jeep gets stuck, he has to resort to a shooping cart to run that shine! And that's how Muddyfoots got his screen name, from helping 243.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Not suprising!  Though I'm sure Savage has PLENTY of excuses as why the mighty-Jeep couldn't make it!!!



The Jeep made it, but not without excessive throttle.  Here's why.....

-300 pounds of corn stacked in the back
-towing a flatbed trailer with Fulldraws 4 new tripod feeders, 4 new ladder stands to set up within sight of the feeders (made of welded steel, easily 300 pounds each), 1000 pounds of mineral blocks (assorted flavors), the farmcycle, and eight 55 gallon drums of molasses.  I had about 7800 pounds hitched to a 5000 pound class 3 hitch.


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> The Jeep made it, but not without excessive throttle.  Here's why.....
> 
> -300 pounds of corn stacked in the back
> -towing a flatbed trailer with Fulldraws 4 new tripod feeders, 4 new ladder stands to set up within sight of the feeders (made of welded steel, easily 300 pounds each), 1000 pounds of mineral blocks (assorted flavors), the farmcycle, and eight 55 gallon drums of molasses.  I had about 7800 pounds hitched to a 5000 pound class 3 hitch.




YIKES!!!  Well I know that Fulldraw's gonna let ya hunt over it, ain't he?  Because if I were to have 'helped' and then get told I couldn't hunt it, MAN, I'd be...


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> The Jeep made it, but not without excessive throttle.  Here's why.....
> 
> -300 pounds of corn stacked in the back
> -towing a flatbed trailer with Fulldraws 4 new tripod feeders, 4 new ladder stands to set up within sight of the feeders (made of welded steel, easily 300 pounds each), 1000 pounds of mineral blocks (assorted flavors), the farmcycle, and eight 55 gallon drums of molasses.  I had about 7800 pounds hitched to a 5000 pound class 3 hitch.



That's why it's nice having a brother with a 2500 diesel... He can pull about 12K lbs!!!  When we go to set up a bait stat... um... hunting spot, we can REALLY load up the groceries!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> What are yo talking about Mr. "shine-runner".......



Let's be a little more politically correct, please. He is merely the distributor of a corn based product.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

It's good in here this morning. Plenty of stirrin' goin' on. That's the way I like it !!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

I view this as more of a rational discussion of history with a smattering of current events thrown in for good measure.

Say, I'm not too sure about this vice president thing. I have a question or two regarding that appointment.

If I'm going to serve as the VP, does that mean I have to go quail hunting with Dick Cheney? If so, I want no part of it!


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If I'm going to serve as the VP, does that mean I have to go quail hunting with Dick Cheney? If so, I want no part of it!



Better than being a Paige for Ted Kennedy!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not exactly.....Elfii has a 4 seater motorcycle.......



'member that fuel line leak I mentioned? My trike burned up. I was usin' Muddyfoots corn likker for fuel. Shoulda' stuck with gasoline.


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> 'member that fuel line leak I mentioned? My trike burned up. I was usin' Muddyfoots corn likker for fuel. Shoulda' stuck with gasoline.



Well, why don't you just mount-up on one of those horses you have (prior to kicking it to death), and use that to transport 'the goods'!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll nominate 11P&Y as a member. He shows signs of promise. I like that "left to right" stirrin' technique of his. Kind of unique.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well, why don't you just mount-up on one of those horses you have (prior to kicking it to death), and use that to transport 'the goods'!!!



Horses is for killin' and kickin'. Ridin' 'ems a waste of perfectly good horse flesh.


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Horses is for killin' and kickin'. Ridin' 'ems a waste of perfectly good horse flesh.



       HORSE


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I'll nominate 11P&Y as a member. He shows signs of promise. I like that "left to right" stirrin' technique of his. Kind of unique.



An avowed Yankee? A PSA member?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> An avowed Yankee? A PSA member?



I guess if we can let BIGABOW in with that little itty bitty deer in his avatar, we could let a yank in.....maybe.   

Just a thought....I don't get many of those....figured I'd post it while I had it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> An avowed Yankee? A PSA member?



Something don't sound right....


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not sure....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

I cannot support the nomination by Elfiii in post #265 of this thread. Sorry, Mr. Treasurer. Nothing personal...

This thread will support my lack of support for the aforementiond nomination.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85330&page=3#post929053

I reference post #82 in the thread above....Bad apple....IMO....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2006)

In reference to the same thread, I will properly, according to the rules about nominations, nominate raghorn for membership, purvided he shows up and stirs the pot.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I guess if we can let BIGABOW in with that little itty bitty deer in his avatar, we could let a yank in.....maybe.
> 
> Just a thought....I don't get many of those....figured I'd post it while I had it.



l would agree that the nomination is need of review,
and as mentioned above that "yearling" buck l killed 
was a "cull" buck in our club.as we have gone to the 4 pont rule!


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> l would agree that the nomination is need of review,
> and as mentioned above that "yearling" buck l killed
> was a "cull" buck in our club.as we have gone to the 4 pont rule!



Sounds like majority rules... The nomination has been vetoed!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 8, 2006)

Now i know i am not an official member and should not be posting here but...

Sugar Hill, there ain't no bad apples in there...just that some apples taste better than others.    i ain't gonna kiss and make up with anyone to make you a little more at ease, he ain't that purdy and i ain't that type...guess you just could not handle it as i asked you before.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 8, 2006)

*PSA NEWS...............*

STOCKS AND THIER STATUS TODAY..........

*Fruit Of The loom : \/ down as the cool weather and rain have the snakes in hidding.

*GM :/\ up : as the rain has the "repair parts"
 business booming with muddy dirt roads and slick parking lots

*AGRICULTURE(AKA corn):/\ up  well it is deer season.

*PAMPERS:/\ UP SOMEBODY IS SO EXCITED THEY ARE GETTIN ONE HECK OF A HEAD START!

that will conclude todays report thank you for calling.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I cannot support the nomination by Elfiii in post #265 of this thread. Sorry, Mr. Treasurer. Nothing personal...
> 
> This thread will support my lack of support for the aforementiond nomination.
> 
> ...




Yep....that's agitatin, not stirrin'.  Agitatin' is a rather vile concept that goes against the stirrin' code of conduct.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 8, 2006)

243 your post 171 when did you get a pic of what I did to spotlites truck


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> STOCKS AND THIER STATUS TODAY..........
> 
> *Fruit Of The loom : \/ down as the cool weather and rain have the snakes in hidding.
> 
> ...



I'd had figured Fruit of a Loom would have been up... Cold weather on the horizon, and the need for thermas and all!!!  But in the view of the Association, I guess with snakes under ground, not as many being 'messed' in!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> STOCKS AND THIER STATUS TODAY..........
> 
> *Fruit Of The loom : \/ down as the cool weather and rain have the snakes in hidding.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> STOCKS AND THIER STATUS TODAY..........
> 
> *Fruit Of The loom : \/ down as the cool weather and rain have the snakes in hidding.
> 
> ...




Now, that is good information right there. 

I wonder what the stock price on Kleenex and mops are right about now?


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Now, that is good information right there.
> 
> I wonder what the stock price on Kleenex and mops are right about now?



What about the cast iron industry???  Lord know the pots and kettles must be flying off the shelves!  With pot stirrin season in full swing!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 8, 2006)

Yea, but some must be using the ones from long ago which can not handle so much heat...


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> What about the cast iron industry???  Lord know the pots and kettles must be flying off the shelves!  With pot stirrin season in full swing!



YES /\ at last report stocks were clinbing so fast that an accurate account was un available.!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 8, 2006)

what about wooden spoons


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Let's be a little more politically correct, please. He is merely the distributor of a corn based product.



Thats what i told the game warden......it didnt work


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If I'm going to serve as the VP, does that mean I have to go quail hunting with Dick Cheney? If so, I want no part of it!





Nope.....just have to hunt with SS.....


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats what i told the game warden......it didnt work



tell him that you wanted a snack


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Nope.....just have to hunt with SS.....



I am only a little loud w/dawglovers treestand


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> I am only a little loud w/dawglovers treestand



 

But you're a lot loud without it. Or at least that's what your uncles 243 and fulldraw say about you...

You and that chainsaw.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 8, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> I am only a little loud w/dawglovers treestand



never fear.......dutch is going to take you quail hunting.....


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But you're a lot loud without it. Or at least that's what your uncles 243 and fulldraw say about you...
> 
> You and that chainsaw.



it bites vroom vroom


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> never fear.......dutch is going to take you quail hunting.....



...........followed by a wabbit hunt..


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Now i know i am not an official member and should not be posting here but...
> 
> Sugar Hill, there ain't no bad apples in there...just that some apples taste better than others.    i ain't gonna kiss and make up with anyone to make you a little more at ease, he ain't that purdy and i ain't that type...guess you just could not handle it as i asked you before.



It don't mean nuthin'.....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> never fear.......dutch is going to take you quail hunting.....



And your uncle fulldraw and your other uncle 243 are both going as well! I been taking shooting lessins from Dick Cheney!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And your uncle fulldraw and your other uncle 243 are both going as well! I been taking shooting lessins from Dick Cheney!



Hey!  Now that's almost enuff to make a fella turn anti.    

















Or start drinking.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Hey!  Now that's almost enuff to make a fella turn anti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Did someone call for whisky?


----------



## JR (Nov 8, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Did someone call for whisky?



Always on the ball!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Did someone call for whisky?



Why do I sense that some fresh corn squeezins are close at hand. ?


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 8, 2006)

*ooooohhhh ,an opertunity for...............*

SOME SERIUS STERRRRRRRRRRRRRRIN' !!
http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85455


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I looked at it and thought of a really good comebacker from the last post. I could have re-worded his post, but it might have gotten me banned...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 8, 2006)

Guys, you gotta go over and check out the "Hey Kenny" thread. It's XTreme Pot Stirrin' at its' best..
Hats off to our El Presidente for gettin' it started...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> SOME SERIUS STERRRRRRRRRRRRRRIN' !!
> http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85455



I see that one of the mod squad must've changed the title of the thread.

I guess now, when we type *****, it'll come out pinkypinkypinkypinkypinky.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I guess now, when we type *****, it'll come out pinkypinkypinkypinkypinky.



OK. So maybe not.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Guys, you gotta go over and check out the "Hey Kenny" thread. It's XTreme Pot Stirrin' at its' best..
> Hats off to our El Presidente for gettin' it started...



There were several involved.....I would like to thank all that made it possible.....243 and Kennyjr


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 9, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> There were several involved.....I would like to thank all that made it possible.....243 and Kennyjr



seems things were at boilling point hate my modum was down.appears l missed a goodun'


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome back Big..I was wonderin' where you wuz...
You got some pot stirrin' to do !!!


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Welcome back Big..I was wonderin' where you wuz...
> You got some pot stirrin' to do !!!



Well for every member unable to stir, you and Dutch make up PLENTY!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well for every member unable to stir, you and Dutch make up PLENTY!!!



Just tryin' to do my part !! Actually, I think FD and 243 have things pretty well covered today...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2006)

I interrupt this thread for a PSA announcement:

Bollman85 just sent me a message....he will be busy with work for a couple of days and might not be online.  

His comments:  "Share that with the other stirrers in case my lack of stirrin causes any debate that I might have skipped out".







Ok....get back to it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 9, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I interrupt this thread for a PSA announcement:
> 
> Bollman85 just sent me a message....he will be busy with work for a couple of days and might not be online.
> 
> ...





I didnt hear the BEEP......before the message.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I interrupt this thread for a PSA announcement:
> 
> Bollman85 just sent me a message....he will be busy with work for a couple of days and might not be online.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the update!!..I just mentioned to Dutchman this morning that I was wondering about Bollman. I hope he is OK. Let's keep him and all the other folks he's with in our prayers. I look forward to him getting back to the pot and stirrin'...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

Good to hear that Boll is OK. I was a bit concerned. 

We have a little business to take care of. First, a loose end to tie up. Flash has ignominiously declined our generous offer to become a member of this august body. He says he'd rather maintain his dignity, whatever that means. I think he's just scared to ride the goat. So, scratch Flash off of the Christmas Card list. Tatonka Chips has also not replied to his invitation. I will PM him to be sure he gets the message and let him decide for himself.

Secondly, I feel compelled by conscience to nominate FX Jenkins for membership in the association. While not a photoshopper with the talent of 243 or our long lost buddy Nick T, he does have potential and would no doubt benefit from the opportunity to fraternize with such a fine bunch of fellas as make up the PSA. Do I hear a second?


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Secondly, I feel compelled by conscience to nominate FX Jenkins for membership in the association. While not a photoshopper with the talent of 243 or our long lost buddy Nick T, he does have potential and would no doubt benefit from the opportunity to fraternize with such a fine bunch of fellas as make up the PSA. Do I hear a second?



Let us adjourn and discuss at the round table!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 9, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Let us adjourn and discuss at the round table!



Uhhh...when ya'll get done pattin each others back... 

 maybe we could hear a "I second the nomination"....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Uhhh...when ya'll get done pattin each others back...
> 
> maybe we could hear a "I second the nomination"....



I started to go ahead and make you a member "at sight" but decided that it might exceed the scope of my authority as President in charge of Vice, uh Vice President.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 9, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Uhhh...when ya'll get done pattin each others back...
> 
> maybe we could hear a "I second the nomination"....



As Mr. Secretary, I'll second it....


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> As Mr. Secretary, I'll second it....



Let it be said, that as of this day the 9th of November, 2006, that FX is now a 'member-trainee' with the PSA!

Welcome, now get to stirring!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 9, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Let it be said, that as of this day the 9th of November, 2006, that FX is now a 'member-trainee' with the PSA!
> 
> Welcome, now get to stirring!



Gosh Fellers....I don't know what to say but ..
Thanks & where's the mop n bucket?
I can work one of those purdy good...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Let it be said, that as of this day the 9th of November, 2006, that FX is now a 'member-trainee' with the PSA!
> 
> Welcome, now get to stirring!



Trainee my eye! We don't take trainees. He's a full fledged member.

Fix your sig line, FX, so you'll be "legitimate, as opposed to illegitimate.


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Gosh Fellers....I don't know what to say but ..
> Thanks & where's the mop n bucket?
> I can work one of those purdy good...



Yea, come to think of it... We have such a well established and functioning Association, yet no janiter... Thanks for volunteering!!!  

Now, change your sig line, to PSA Janiter!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the fold, FX...Now, as KJr said, get to it !!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 9, 2006)

Wheres my hairnet?


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Wheres my hairnet?



Got on right here for ya... That, AND a nice big 'stick-on' mole if you dont have one already!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> AND a nice big 'stick-on' mole if you dont have one already!!!



Has it got a hair in it?


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Has it got a hair in it?



Of course... Ever see a janiter with a big mole that was NOT hairy?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Has it got a hair in it?



Yeap...a nice long black un...
but don't worry, I'll keep it slicked down with my ear wax....

btw...I do want to take a moment to thank all of my FALLOW Woodyites who helped me get here today...

1-MOA, since he sent me one of my first PM's
Mr Vernon an Nic, two real Oaks of Wisdom around these parts
GeaxLSU, who gave me one of my first compliments 
Branch and Elfiii, providing unmatched inspiration and encouragement in all the forums
Fulldraw, Dutchman, Muddyfoots and Kjr's leadership
Doenightmare, for getn-r-done with sweat on his brow
Woody, and all the producers/fine moderators of Campfire Label
and everyone else I might of missed
and finally, 
Jon Carry...for teaching all of us how NOT to stir the pot....


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 9, 2006)

I am back in the pot and stirrin, I have had a whirlwind tour of this crappy country, taking care of some "special" business.

Its nice to be back to the pot, and thanks for the kind words of support.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 9, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> I am back in the pot and stirrin, I have had a whirlwind tour of this crappy country, taking care of some "special" business.
> 
> Its nice to be back to the pot, and thanks for the kind words of support.



grab a spoon and get busy brother!
OH yea check out the hey kenny thread he killed a biggun'!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome back Bollman !!!! We've been thinkin' 'bout you. 
Glad you're safe and sound. You've missed a lot. You'll need to catch up if possible.


----------



## stev (Nov 9, 2006)

I dare yall.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

stev said:


> I dare yall.



To do what? Careful what you ask for. You just might get it. 



Clicker.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Do do what? Careful what you ask for. You just might get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Clicker.



Did you say "do do?"


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Did you say "do do?"
> 
> View attachment 44106



I fixed it. I'd glad I got you a Fulldraw to watch my spelling.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 9, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I fixed it. I'd glad I got you a Fulldraw to watch my spelling.



Huh ?? You got me a fulldraw ????


----------



## stev (Nov 9, 2006)

trying to stir the pot.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 10, 2006)

You call sayin "I dare you", sitrrin the pot?  If you're gonna have an avatar like that, you have to come out with somethin better than that.

If kenny's the Sergeant at Arms, I'm the bouncer.  Kenny..do you thing, before I do mine.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 10, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> You call sayin "I dare you", sitrrin the pot?  If you're gonna have an avatar like that, you have to come out with somethin better than that.
> 
> If kenny's the Sergeant at Arms, I'm the bouncer.  Kenny..do you thing, before I do mine.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah buddy...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Huh ?? You got me a fulldraw ????



Dang! 

Why yes, he's my president!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 10, 2006)

yall be making a big misake by having Fully as yalls president


----------



## dutchman (Nov 10, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> yall be making a big misake by having Fully as yalls president



I do not disagree. I think maybe we need to stage a coup.


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> yall be making a big misake by having Fully as yalls president



Envious at its best!


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> You call sayin "I dare you", sitrrin the pot?  If you're gonna have an avatar like that, you have to come out with somethin better than that.
> 
> If kenny's the Sergeant at Arms, I'm the bouncer.  Kenny..do you thing, before I do mine.



Feeling a little 'under the weather', this morning, maybe you should giveit a go Bollman!!!

Bounce him right on outta here!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Envious at its best!



sure but if any of yall need him taken out give me a call and I will have the chain saw up in a giffy


----------



## dutchman (Nov 10, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> sure but if any of yall need him taken out give me a call and I will have the chain saw up in a giffy



You got it!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 10, 2006)

What's wrong, Kenny ?? Got a case of fridayitis??

Or maybe, you're ashamed to show your face today at the lunch over your way because of all the bad publicity you've been gettin' on here lately...


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What's wrong, Kenny ?? Got a case of fridayitis??
> 
> Or maybe, you're ashamed to show your face today at the lunch over your way because of all the bad publicity you've been gettin' on here lately...



Well... I'm just a little down... First my 'trophy' gator gets 'deflated' (no pun intended)... Then my 'trophy' buck gets high-jacked and last I looked even George W. was takin credit for it..... And now, I've got the darndest head cold I can't shake...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 10, 2006)

That's what you get for wrassling them gators in that cold pool water...


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Feeling a little 'under the weather', this morning, maybe you should giveit a go Bollman!!!
> 
> Bounce him right on outta here!



Ya'll heard the man, if you're in here tryin to stir the stirrers, get on out.

You heard me once, I choose my words carefully and I NEVER repeat myself, so I won't tell ya twice.


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That's what you get for wrassling them gators in that cold pool water...



No, seperate incidents... The gator wrasslin was back in September...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey kennyjr, that's a much bigger gator you got in your avatar. Is he the daddy of that little one you killed?


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Hey kennyjr, that's a much bigger gator you got in your avatar. Is he the daddy of that little one you killed?



A real comedian we have here this morning!!!!  And as a matter of fact, in terms of length, YES, he is about a foot longer!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 10, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Hey kennyjr, that's a much bigger gator you got in your avatar. Is he the daddy of that little one you killed?



Y'all smell something? Might be a dead horse...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 10, 2006)

Somebody add something to the pot. The stir'n gettin thin.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 10, 2006)

Now I smell dead horse and poopy drawers. Oh, Muddyfoots! I see you got back OK... Saw another snake, huh?


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Somebody add something to the pot. The stir'n gettin thin.



Hey, shouldn't you be watchin the kitchen window, for your next 'target'!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey, shouldn't you be watchin the kitchen window, for your next 'target'!!



Sure he should be. He can hunt and stir at the same time.


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Sure he should be. He can hunt and stir at the same time.



Multi-'taskin' at its best!!!  Make sure not to get any of the froth on your apron Muddy....


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

I heard that Savage had an 'incident' with a grocery cart coral this morning, anybody confirm?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 10, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Hey kennyjr, that's a much bigger gator you got in your avatar. Is he the daddy of that little one you killed?



Go, Elfiii, Go !!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I heard that Savage had an 'incident' with a grocery cart coral this morning, anybody confirm?



I, for one am listenin'...Any pics to support this allegation, photoshopped or otherwise ??


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 10, 2006)

Anything passes for "true and factual" between stirrers, who cares if it is photoshopped, its admissable in the court of stirrin, in fact its good enough for an immediate conviction.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 10, 2006)

Y'all keep stirrin.  This is a holiday and I'm off work, so I think I'll go take me a lil nap.  Loading the camper for this weekend took a lot out of me this morning.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 10, 2006)

I noticed Ol' Savage was pretty quiet today. Where's Fulldraw ??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I noticed Ol' Savage was pretty quiet today. Where's Fulldraw ??



Somebody said Gagirl locked him in the closet again...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 10, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Somebody said Gagirl locked him in the closet again...



Cant no closet hold me.......can you believe the actually expect me to do some work here at my job today? 
the nerve of some people......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 10, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Cant no closet hold me.......can you believe the actually expect me to do some work here at my job today?
> the nerve of some people......



Well, looky there........................just the sheer mention of a closet and look who pops up.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 10, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Well, looky there........................just the sheer mention of a closet and look who pops up.



 

Hows the kitchen window project coming along.....


----------



## JR (Nov 10, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Well, looky there........................just the sheer mention of a closet and look who poops up.



Muddy....???? You need another pair of fruit ofa looms????


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 12, 2006)

hello....(echo). hello hellooo hellooooo.

Hey check out the thread in Firearms by huntinredneck about 308s, see the thread that reads "ever get that feelin that your chain in being pulled?" tell me what kind of read ya'll get off of it.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 12, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> hello....(echo). hello hellooo hellooooo.
> 
> Hey check out the thread in Firearms by huntinredneck about 308s, see the thread that reads "ever get that feelin that your chain in being pulled?" tell me what kind of read ya'll get off of it.


 

Maybe being tugged gently, I don't think it is a malicious jerk like the "Why must you kill small bucks" thread was.

Definitley worth calling in a few ranging rounds though!!


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 12, 2006)

are you saying I was stirrin a little in that pot?


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 12, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> are you saying I was stirrin a little in that pot?


 
That would be long distance stirring !!!
Or use of an ICPS (intercontinental pot stir)


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 12, 2006)

I didn't intend to stir for once, I was just stating facts, certain things I don't take lightly I guess.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 14, 2006)

Where are ya'll?  This thread is goin down fast!  I see ya'll on other threads, but this is like our "club house".


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2006)

We're here. Just waitin' on the new shipment of canoe paddles, er stirrin ladles to come in.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Where are ya'll?  This thread is goin down fast!  I see ya'll on other threads, but this is like our "club house".



I guess you'r right. We are duty bound to keep this one pushed up toward the top.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 14, 2006)

Did somebody say canoe paddles?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Did somebody say canoe paddles?



I meant to say stirrin' ladles. My mistake. Sounds more PC for the non-stirrers on our web forum here.

Its' a stirrin' thang. They wouldn't understand.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

For your consideration...

Team stirring...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

Long distance stirring...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 14, 2006)

great idea


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

Stirring. A family affair...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Stirring. A family affair...



I see you've been busy Dutch.   

I just got thru flippin 300 burgers and 150 hotdogs for the guys and gals here at work.     What did I miss?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 14, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I see you've been busy Dutch.
> 
> I just got thru flippin 300 burgers and 150 hotdogs for the guys and gals here at work.     What did I miss?



You cookin them in a big kettle?  How do you keep hotdogs from rolling off the ladle?


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Stirring. A family affair...



 OH THE MEMORIES IT JUST BRINGS TEARS TO MY EYES


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2006)

doe stirring!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 14, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You cookin them in a big kettle?  How do you keep hotdogs from rolling off the ladle?



That does add a new dimension.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> View attachment 44458 doe stirring!



Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about!



That's my official stirring hat. They tease me at work.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> That's my official stirring hat. They tease me at work.



Honestly, I really can't say as I can blame 'em.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 14, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> That's my official stirring hat. They tease me at work.



The hat is tollerable, but that Jacket.. your a true pioneer in the stirrin academy.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 14, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> View attachment 44458 doe stirring!



Pimp stir'n at it's finest..


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Pimp stir'n at it's finest..



Pimp stirrin' ain't easy.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Pimp stirrin' ain't easy.



......but it sho is fun


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2006)

And the wimmen folk find it attractive!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 14, 2006)

elfiii said:


> And the wimmen folk find it attractive!



Well see about that...maybe someone besides piggy will be camping outside Doe's winder...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 14, 2006)

PSA Members, take a look at this thread. Did Muddyfoots take this picture from his kitchen window ??   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=86256


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 15, 2006)

How'd you get that pic off of my window cam?!!!!  

Thanks Fulldraw, for freshening the pile while I was at work.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How'd you get that pic off of my window cam?!!!!
> 
> Thanks Fulldraw, for freshening the pile while I was at work.



No problem......I'll be sitting in your kitchen the next rainy day......


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 15, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> PSA Members, take a look at this thread. Did Muddyfoots take this picture from his kitchen window ??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=86256



He's the only guy I know that can take night time pics with only the muzzle flash for light.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

243Savage said:


> He's the only guy I know that can take night time pics with only the muzzle flash for light.



maybe bollman could help us get him a flash supressor for christmas.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 15, 2006)

Wait a minute, he hunts without a spotlight ???


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Wait a minute, he hunts without a spotlight ???



well......unless you count the floodlights on side of his house


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, OK. In that case, I guess he doesn't need a spotlight in that situation.

Hey, does Muddy have motion detectors on his floodlights? That would make his hunting easier. Whenever he sees his outside lights come on, he just has to go to the kitchen and grab his gun...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Oh, OK. In that case, I guess he doesn't need a spotlight in that situation.
> 
> Hey, does Muddy have motion detectors on his floodlights? That would make his hunting easier. Whenever he sees his outside lights come on, he just has to go to the kitchen and grab his gun...



As a matter fact he does. He also has a buzzer inside the house that he can turn off and on as necessary to let him know that the motion detectors have turned the floodlights on. That way, he can watch TV and hunt at the same time.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

dutchman said:


> As a matter fact he does. He also has a buzzer inside the house that he can turn off and on as necessary to let him know that the motion detectors have turned the floodlights on. That way, he can watch TV and hunt at the same time.



dont forget about the "bamboo pits" hidden in the front yard......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> dont forget about the "bamboo pits" hidden in the front yard......



I wasn't gonna mention those...

But he has done a masterful job of camoing them.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thats kinda funny, I knew a guy who was a friend of a friend who had a CCTV camera installed behind his trailer to watch the deer.  We stopped by to drop some things off and he was watchin what he called "a real nice buck", it was a dern spike.  He told us to grab a beer and sit down for a bit and talk (he is a disabled vet) and said he had to go take care of something.  No joke, he goes outside(presumeably for a smoke) and a few minutes later we hear "BLAM!" "BLAM!!!"  Turns out he had a .270 pump leanin up against the back door and had just gotten him a "real nice buck".  We couldn't believe it so we turned the TV(big screen) to the CCTV channel and there he is draggin this deer out of the woodline behind his house (pretty sure it was still in gainesville city limits). He comes in and asks us if we can hang it on the rope between the two trees out back so he can dress it.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 15, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> maybe bollman could help us get him a flash supressor for christmas.....



What do you want a flash suppressor for?  Those things hardly work anyways.  What you need is a regular suppressor.  Those I can get my hands on, if you are looking for .223 or 308.  The .223 ones I can attest to work get for shootin out lights or dogs before takin care of business.  I would like to try them on a .223 bolt action with sub sonic ammo, that would be real quiet.  And ZERO flash either.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> What do you want a flash suppressor for?  Those things hardly work anyways.  What you need is a regular suppressor.  Those I can get my hands on, if you are looking for .223 or 308.  The .223 ones I can attest to work get for shootin out lights or dogs before takin care of business.  I would like to try them on a .223 bolt action with sub sonic ammo, that would be real quiet.  And ZERO flash either.




just trying to keep DNR off of muddys back......if not a suppressor maybe a few grenades or something similiar for the cows next door....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> What do you want a flash suppressor for?  Those things hardly work anyways.  What you need is a regular suppressor.  Those I can get my hands on, if you are looking for .223 or 308.  The .223 ones I can attest to work get for shootin out lights or dogs before takin care of business.  I would like to try them on a .223 bolt action with sub sonic ammo, that would be real quiet.  And ZERO flash either.



Do they make one of them for a thurty-thurty?


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 15, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Do they make one of them for a thruty-thruty?



???????????lf they do l'll take one as well


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 15, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> ???????????lf they do l'll take one as well



Bunch of nuts.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 15, 2006)

30-30, they might, but I doubt it since its not a real "military" or "tactical" caliber.  Those grenades on the other hand.......... or maybe some of our match grade .50 cal armor piercing sniper rounds....


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 15, 2006)

Armor piercing incindiary sniper rounds...noone is interested?  I know elfiii and I are busy holdin it down over in the "Should we leave iraq?" thread, but I just thought I would bump this thread back to the top.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 15, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Armor piercing incindiary sniper rounds...noone is interested? I know elfiii and I are busy holdin it down over in the "Should we leave iraq?" thread, but I just thought I would bump this thread back to the top.


 

Why are you using the little stuff. Why not the xm109 with some AP 25mm rounds. That'll wake em up!!!


----------



## brian chambers (Nov 15, 2006)

op2:  you being hard on elfiii anit you?


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 16, 2006)

We ain't using it becuase of the "x" in the model number, eXperimental.

Plus why use that little thing when we have Bradley fighting vehicles, shoot that 25 mike mike a heckuva lot longer way


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 16, 2006)

depending on the size of the herd, I would recomend the A10 wart hog with 30mm vulcan, sounds like a giant bumblebee when firing and could put a round in every square foot of Bobby Dodd stadium in one pass...
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/20533/a_10_warthog_iraq/

put down the ladels and fire up the grills boys...


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 16, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> depending on the size of the herd, I would recomend the A10 wart hog with 30mm vulcan, sounds like a giant bumblebee when firing and could put a round in every square foot of Bobby Dodd stadium in one pass...
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/20533/a_10_warthog_iraq/
> 
> put down the ladels and fire up the grills boys...


 
If you did that you could probably save money by leaving the depleted uranium AP rounds at home and just using standard 30mm stock.

Do you reckon that Linwood is mad because the current administration rescued the A10 from mothballs after it was retired under Bill and Al's excellent adventure???


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 16, 2006)

That A10 is a real nice piece of hardware, seen it in action a few times as well as the AH64 Apache, when those hellfire missiles launch and fill the sky, a few seconds later they detonate, dang, it is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 16, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Do you reckon that Linwood is mad because the current administration rescued the A10 from mothballs after it was retired under Bill and Al's excellent adventure???



 

since lin wants these Force Multipliers shelved, maybe he'd let us store those uranium rounds in his basement...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 16, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> That A10 is a real nice piece of hardware, seen it in action a few times



yea I have too, and all i got to say is I'd hate to have one of em hunting me....


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt, gotta keep it on top


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hows it going Bollman


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 17, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> Hows it going Bollman



When he's on watch...I don't worry...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 17, 2006)

does anyone


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 17, 2006)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> does anyone



  insurgents


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 17, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> insurgents



Thats cause there stupid


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 18, 2006)

haha, howdy ya'll


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope ya'll are out deer huntin, or huntin somethin!  Go get 'em!!!!


----------



## JR (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry I've been out of 'pocket' the last couple of days guys... Been moving... Then had a heck of a time getting back 'online'... But back and on!


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome back kenny!


----------



## JR (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Boll... What have I missed?


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 18, 2006)

Umm not too much, been kinda slow, I can't say much for myself either, sandstorm and some incoming put our satelite down for a little bit


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 20, 2006)

hello hello the clubhouse is empty, lucky guys got to go hunting this weekend.  Well welcome to monday, lucky for me every day is groundhogs day here, its always monday!


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 20, 2006)

gotta go hold down the fort Bollman!


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeh....Hey BIGABOW, did you get the message I left that I got your package?


----------



## JR (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Boll, we are still trying to get ya a package together, but haven't gotten all from the 'members'....


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Kenny, you're the man.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 21, 2006)

TTT Gotta keep the clubhouse on top, make sure everyone knows who REALLY runs woodys

We're like the dang mob


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT cause Bollman said so.

Anyone heard from him in a day or so?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2006)

If he ain't loungin' around the barracks, he must be out huntin' Iwackis. Hope he's just loungin'.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> TTT cause Bollman said so.
> 
> Anyone heard from him in a day or so?



He checked in either yesterday. I PM'd him this a.m and got a reply.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

Anybody want to do a PSA Christmas Party?

Seriously.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 28, 2006)

Are y'all going to have it with the Ya-Ya's?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Anybody want to do a PSA Christmas Party?
> 
> Seriously.



What ya got in mind?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> What ya got in mind?



I dunno. I figured maybe meeting somewhere kinda "in the middle" for folks, you included, and eating some red meat.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I dunno. I figured maybe meeting somewhere kinda "in the middle" for folks, you included, and eating some red meat.



LOVEMYLABXS is in Washington. Does that mean we have to meet in uh.............................Nebraska?


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not sure where everyone lives. Good idea - we could take care of Bollman's care package at the same time.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Anybody want to do a PSA Christmas Party?
> 
> Seriously.



That's a good idea.  Isn't there a restaurant called "The Kettle" somewhere? That would be perfect.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> LOVEMYLABXS is in Washington. Does that mean we have to meet in uh.............................Nebraska?



We'll get him a to-go box.  FedEx overnight in a cooler.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> We'll get him a to-go box.  FedEx overnight in a cooler.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah I am here, guys.  Been busy over here, but as of right now I am sitting around the barracks, reading the posts on woodys, having a dip and drinking some gatorade.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

Bollman's in Iraq so I guess we gotta meet in Africa?


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will just RSVP regretfully this year.  As for meeting halfway here, it would be in the middle of the ocean, but halfway here for us is Germany.  We could meet in a nice brauhaus for some beer and bratwurst.  However, I wouldn't be able to convince my CO that I need to take a few days to get to Germany.  

I will make it to next years Christmas Party.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> I will just RSVP regretfully this year.  As for meeting halfway here, it would be in the middle of the ocean, but halfway here for us is Germany.  We could meet in a nice brauhaus for some beer and bratwurst.  However, I wouldn't be able to convince my CO that I need to take a few days to get to Germany.
> 
> I will make it to next years Christmas Party.



That wouldn't work - Muddy can't swim.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> We'll get him a to-go box.  FedEx overnight in a cooler.




Well you know me 
big buck 
little buck 
buttonhead or doe it's all the same but instead of loose corn how about some still on the cob 
and I seem to have caught a cold temp has dropped to the mid teens and might hit negatives tonight so some sqeezin might break this COLD   











If not a couple sips and i won't care anyways


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know don't about that corn on the cob, or even frozen corn.  I think all of fulldraws only comes in 50lb bags.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> That wouldn't work - Muddy can't swim.



Oh, I can swim..........but I may get tired before I get there.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would be up for meeting for a christmas shindig.......

Whats a medium ground? Im on the outskirts of Athens.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I would be up for meeting for a christmas shindig.......
> 
> Whats a medium ground? Im on the outskirts of Athens.......



Who's further south than me?


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 28, 2006)

Take some pictures ya'll


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Who's further south than me?



Cubans????


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Cubans????


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


>



How far are you from macon?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> How far are you from macon?



An hour or so. That's kinda what I was thinking too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Take some pictures ya'll



What Bollman says take lots of pics


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> An hour or so. That's kinda what I was thinking too.



Its about 100 miles from home.....around 1hr and 30-45 mins


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

Where is everyone else located?


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> An hour or so. That's kinda what I was thinking too.



We about 2 hrs.+ from Macon!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in Roswell- 2 hours or so.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

So far we got Oglethorpe County, Cherokee County, Fulton County and Schley......and cobb since if i remember correct 243 is from kennesaw....


What about dutch...Where is his kettle located?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

NE ATL inside the Perimeter for me.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

elfiii said:


> NE ATL inside the Perimeter for me.




Where abouts Elf - I grew up around Northlake Mall and my brother still lives off N Druid Hills.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

Chamblee. PIB and Johnson Ferry Rd.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Chamblee. PIB and Johnson Ferry Rd.



You could almost call that Buckhead. I use to play softball at Blackburn Park.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> So far we got Oglethorpe County, Cherokee County, Fulton County and Schley......and cobb since if i remember correct 243 is from kennesaw....
> 
> 
> What about dutch...Where is his kettle located?





Dekalb added for Elfii.......


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> You could almost call that Buckhead. I use to play softball at Blackburn Park.



I live about 4 blocks from Blackburn. Just off Donaldson Dr., Sexton Woods Subdivision.  Small world huh?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in Kennesaw.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Where abouts Elf - I grew up around Northlake Mall and my brother still lives off N Druid Hills.




My wife grew up around those parts (Tucker).... She went to Henderson....


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I use to play softball at Blackburn Park.



So did I.... A few years back....


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

Throw Muddy out of the picture, and somewhere around Alpharetta/Roswell/Gwinnett would be pretty 'central' for the rest of us....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> So did I.... A few years back....



You guys shoulda' called me. We could have had a V8!


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

elfiii said:


> You guys shoulda' called me. We could have had a V8!



Ummm.... V8????????????????  We would typically have a 'pre-game' drink or two, but it was FAR FROM a V8!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Throw Muddy out of the picture, and somewhere around Alpharetta/Roswell/Gwinnett would be pretty 'central' for the rest of us....



   

How do you work this ignore list thing....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

I  ain't ready to throw anybody out, with the possible exception of KennyJr at this point, since he suggested it.

I'm in Gainesville, Hall County, GA. But if we did it on a Friday or Saturday, Macon would be no problem for me. My lease is in Twiggs County! 

Plenty of good places to eat in Macon. They even got a motel or two for the drunken travelers we'd likely have after the thing was over...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> How do you work this ignore list thing....



its easy just get the user profile of the accused member and click the add to ignore list button......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I  ain't ready to throw anybody out, with the possible exception of KennyJr at this point, since he suggested it.
> 
> I'm in Gainesville, Hall County, GA. But if we did it on a Friday or Saturday, Macon would be no problem for me. My lease is in Twiggs County!
> 
> Plenty of good places to eat in Macon. They even got a motel or two for the drunken travelers we'd likely have after the thing was over...




Same here....Who else is left?

Sugar Hill Scouter....
Spotlite....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

Spotlite is SW Troup Co.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> My wife grew up around those parts (Tucker).... She went to Henderson....




Lakeside! As for the get together - a bar/resturant in Roswell would let us have the "back room" Big screens, squeezins, and decent grub.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Lakeside!



Sounds like a gang war now......


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> somewhere around Alpharetta/Roswell/Gwinnett would be pretty 'central' for the rest of us....



I second that motion.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

The Scouter lives in Sugar Hill, Gwinnett County. He'd be 1-1/2 hours from Macon, but he'd probably ride with me.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Spotlite is SW Troup Co.



Is that were the county lock-up is located?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gagirl and myself are in......anybody have anymore ideas of where?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Gagirl and myself are in......anybody have anymore ideas of where?



I got coupons for Captain Dee's.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I got coupons for Captain Dee's.



I think dutch reccommended somewhere with red meat......guess you could cover the fish in ketchup 


I meant location wise........


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Is that were the county lock-up is located?



Very close, and that's a good thing so Mrs. Spotlite don't have far to go to bring him stirrin' ladles and such.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sounds like a gang war now......



Marist for me.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in where ever... Just Macon is a HAUL, unless Dutch... Are you inviting ALL of us to come to your lease afterwards!!!????


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Lakeside! As for the get together - a bar/resturant in Roswell would let us have the "back room" Big screens, squeezins, and decent grub.



She had some cousins and a BUNCH of friends go to Lakeside!!!!  We still go to her church down there off of Clairmont!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm in where ever... Just Macon is a HAUL, unless Dutch... Are you inviting ALL of us to come to your lease afterwards!!!????[/QUOTE]
> 
> It would be fun to be outside. Yes - we're all going to hunt with Dutch - thanks Dutch. Put me on the corn so I can bust a buttonhead.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm in where ever... Just Macon is a HAUL, unless Dutch... Are you inviting ALL of us to come to your lease afterwards!!!????



Getting through ATL from Kennesaw makes it a nightmarish haul.  8 lanes south and no one can decide what lane they want to be in.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> It would be fun to be outside. Yes - we're all going to hunt with Dutch - thanks Dutchie. Put me on the corn so I can bust a buttonhead.



Sweet, glad we have that confirmed!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sweet, glad we have that confirmed!!!



Buttonheads for everyone.......


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

Done deal - off to Twiggs. I'll bring some extra corn.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Done deal - off to Twiggs. I'll bring some extra corn.



If'n I bring my dog, should I make him wear his collar so no one shoots him.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> If'n I bring my dog, should I make him wear his collar so no one shoots him.



Good.....I'll bring the fence and we can sell that hunt to spotlite


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> If'n I bring my dog, should I make him wear his collar so no one shoots him.




AND a vest... AND a radio transmitter.... AND....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

Muddy can bring his kitchen window so we can all experience hunting "Muddy" style.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Buttonheads for everyone.......



Now THIS is really shaping up like MY kinda hunt!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Now THIS is really shaping up like MY kinda hunt!!!



Dogs and buttonheads it dont get much better.......
Im feeling a little crazy.....Im also going to leave the orange vest at home


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

Running deer with dogs around a baited feeder at night- intoxicated with millions of candle watts. Dream hunt come true. And it's all thanks to Dutch.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Running deer with dogs around a baited feeder at night- intoxicated with millions of candle watts. Dream hunt come true.



Thought we were going to Twiggs not Schley.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Running deer with dogs around a baited feeder at night- intoxicated with millions of candle watts. Dream hunt come true. And it's all thanks to Dutch.



Don't forget the roosted turkey shoot


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Don't forget the roosted turkey shoot




And they got bears in Twiggs - can you say opportunity?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Don't forget the roosted turkey shoot



Make it challenging......with open sighted rifles.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Make it challenging......with open sighted rifles.



Surley you're kiddin. What's challenge got to do with us?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thought we were going to Twiggs not Schley.......



This is old news here. May as well introduce another county.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Surley you're kiddin. What's challenge got to do with us?



I thought some of us were challenged.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 28, 2006)

Dutch has been quiet - must be making us maps and directions.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

With all that opportunity, I'm bringin' my streetsweeper, and a brand new pair of dead horse kickin' boots - the orthopedic lace up kind. Sounds like I'm gonna' be busy.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Dutch has been quiet - must be making us maps and directions.



His pot must have boiled over or something......


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> His pot must have boiled over or something......



I see him 'watching' the thread...     Must be eatin some corn...  watching out the window... and drawin us some maps with crayons!!!!   

I for one am READY!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

I get on the phone for just a minute and this thread sprouts wings! 

So, how many am I gonna have to house on this deal?

And the first one of you that shoots one of my turkeys is in deep do-do. Got it?

Wait a minute. I never said where in Twiggs County, did I?


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

elfiii said:


> With all that opportunity, I'm bringin' my streetsweeper, and a brand new pair of dead horse kickin' boots - the orthopedic lace up kind. Sounds like I'm gonna' be busy.



Man, I had no idea you needed 'corrective' shoes!!!!???     If you need someone to 'fill-in' for ya in the kicking dept, I'm sure we can get a 'sub'!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And the first one of you that shoots one of my turkeys is in deep do-do



I believe "POO-POO" was the word you were looking for.....I thought you had saw a snake for a minute there......


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I get on the phone for just a minute and this thread sprouts wings!
> 
> So, how many am I gonna have to house on this deal?
> 
> ...



First off... Don't you think for one of your leaders, you should have used more appropriate language???  You mean't 'poo-poo'!!!!

And secondly, no, you didn't say were, but we can just follow you from the meeting!!!  I guess we don't really need maps!

I'd count on maybe 10-15 of us!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> First off... Don't you think for one of your leaders, you should have used more appropriate language???  You mean't 'poo-poo'!!!!
> 
> And secondly, no, you didn't say were, but we can just follow you from the meeting!!!  I guess we don't really need maps!
> 
> I'd count on maybe 10-15 of us!



Is that counting the wives and/or girlfriends?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> So, how many am I gonna have to house on this deal?
> 
> Wai a minute. I never said where in Twiggs County, did I?



1. All of us.

2. Better fess up quick. The boys have got their dander up. Kennyjr can't hold 'em off forever you know.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And the first one of you that shoots one of my turkeys is in deep do-do. Got it?





So buttonheads are good to go then......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> So buttonheads are good to go then......



Always.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Is that counting the wives and/or girlfriends?



Um... no offense to any PSA'ers but I think I'll keep the Greek Goddess as far AWAY from y'all as possible!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

TTT

I couldnt resist.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Um... no offense to any PSA'ers but I think I'll keep the Greek Goddess as far AWAY from y'all as possible!!!!



I got to bring mine so you may as well bring yours......


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I got to bring mine so you may as well bring yours......



Oh man....I guess I'm getting a couple of pop-knots for Christmas because I think she's been keeping tally of how many she owes me.  Do me a favor and hide her skillet.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Oh man....I guess I'm getting a couple of pop-knots for Christmas because I think she's been keeping tally of how many she owes me.  Do me a favor and hide her skillet.



Oh no.......i got no backup when i needed it. Plus maybe she will forget and leave the skillet there......


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Um... no offense to any PSA'ers but I think I'll keep the Green Goddess as far AWAY from y'all as possible!!!!



I thought they quit making that stuff. That was some good salad dressing.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 29, 2006)

Man, just look at all I missed yesterday...And to think, some of us actually have to work during the day !!!


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I thought they quit making that stuff. That was some good salad dressing.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 29, 2006)

I think Green Goddess salad dressing was a pre-cursor to Ranch....


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2006)

It was GREEK Goddess!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> It was GREEK Goddess!!!



Oh. I misquoted, uh misread your post.

So, that's what you call that gal who's eatin for two at you house?


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Oh. I misquoted, uh misread your post.
> 
> So, that's what you call that gal who's eatin for two at you house?



Um... Yea, something like that... AND because she IS Greek!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Um... Yea, something like that... AND because she IS Greek!



I see. That would make sense, I suppose. We won't ask what she calls you.

Lizard boy...


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> We won't ask what she calls you.
> 
> Lizard boy...



Oh now that is LOW!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I see. That would make sense, I suppose. We won't ask what she calls you.
> 
> Lizard boy...



      

Mr. Le Zard is out in the yard.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 29, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Um... Yea, something like that... AND because she IS Greek!



Hey, Kenny !!! Did y'all have one of them Big Fat Greek weddings ???


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey, Kenny !!! Did y'all have one of them Big Fat Greek weddings ???



Oh lord man, don't even get me started!!!!!!!!  But yes, we did.... And just like the movie, if you've seen it, that was me and my family!!!!!!!  Everything with Greeks is BIGGER than you'd want...  Wedding, just the ceremony lasted an hour and fifteen minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Mr. Le Zard is out in the yard.



And Mr. Tur Tell is down at the well.

Reckon where Mr. Rab bit is?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Everything with Greeks is BIGGER than you'd want.



My goodness, Kenny. Everything, huh?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And Mr. Tur Tell is down at the well.
> 
> Reckon where Mr. Rab bit is?



I wondered if anybody else had heard that one!


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> My goodness, Kenny. Everything, huh?



Well.....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I wondered if anybody else had heard that one!



An oldie, but a goodie...

...Kinda like me and you, elfiii.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> An oldie, but a goodie...
> 
> ...Kinda like me and you, elfiii.



Pretty much dutchman. They say everything gets better with age. Have you noticed any changes? The only ones I've noticed are the aches and pains.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Pretty much dutchman. They say everything gets better with age. Have you noticed any changes? The only ones I've noticed are the aches and pains.



Those don't bother me as much as my failing eyesight.


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 29, 2006)

Failing eyesight?  Must explain how you pick out football teams, can't see the truth


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 29, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Failing eyesight?  Must explain how you pick out football teams, can't see the truth



     

now thats funny.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 29, 2006)

Not really...


----------



## bollman85 (Nov 29, 2006)

You're right sugar hill, its more like sad, senility and all that goes with old age just can sneak up some guys.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 29, 2006)

dang 19 pages of pot smokin , i mean pot lickin .....what is it that ya ll do again ...


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 29, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> You're right sugar hill, its more like sad, senility and all that goes with old age just can sneak up some guys.


 

Dang man, ease up on the age remarks. Some of us are sensitive to that stuff, when we are able to find our glasses and read it!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 30, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> dang 19 pages of pot smokin , i mean pot lickin .....what is it that ya ll do again ...



Pony, good pot stirrers never smoke or lick pots. They simply stir them....This is what we do, and I'm proud to say, we do it well. No brag, just fact....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Dang man, ease up on the age remarks. Some of us are sensitive to that stuff, when we are able to find our glasses and read it!!!



Roger that! That almost read like a personal attack! I think that's against the rules but I would definitely need to get my glasses out to read them. 

But you know these whippersnappers nowadays. No respect for their elders.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 30, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Pony, good pot stirrers never smoke or lick pots. They simply stir them....This is what we do, and I'm proud to say, we do it well. No brag, just fact....
> 
> View attachment 45730


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2006)

I happen to know that pfharris1965 is a pot stirrer of the highest order. I move that he be publically recognized for these stellar efforts by being made a member of the PSA.

Do I hear a second?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 2, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I happen to know that pfharris1965 is a pot stirrer of the highest order. I move that he be publically recognized for these stellar efforts by being made a member of the PSA.
> 
> Do I hear a second?





I agree........I second...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 2, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I happen to know that pfharris1965 is a pot stirrer of the highest order. I move that he be publically recognized for these stellar efforts by being made a member of the PSA.
> 
> Do I hear a second?



Did he cause a thread to get deleted this week also?   







I know, I know....back on the ignore list.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 2, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Pony, good pot stirrers never smoke or lick pots. They simply stir them....This is what we do, and I'm proud to say, we do it well. No brag, just fact....
> 
> View attachment 45730


 
Ok, I'm trying to follow these rules and want to clarify. I agree with the not smokin and lickin of pots. However does that include soppin your cornbread in pot liquor from some good ole collard greens?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 2, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Ok, I'm trying to follow these rules and want to clarify. I agree with the not smokin and lickin of pots. However does that include soppin your cornbread in pot liquor from some good ole collard greens?



That is mandatory and a condition of continued membership.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 2, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That is mandatory and a condition of continued membership.


 
243

I'm kind of disappointed in you and FD.

I thought I would see a lot more post on my "things you shouldn't say" thread.

Maybe you boys aren't all that these fellas are making you out to be??


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 2, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> 243
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in you and FD.
> 
> ...



Ain't nobody here to not say things to anymore.   I can't remember what I said but it worked.


----------



## JR (Dec 2, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> 243
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in you and FD.
> 
> ...



WE 'pick and chose' our stirrin... If we jumped on every obvious thread, then stirrin wouldn't be as you know it.... We like the 'suprise' attacks and sometimes it is just better when unexpected...

Sometimes, those who try to hard to stir, and 'fit in', end up making the best targets for future stirrin!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 2, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> 243
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in you and FD.
> 
> ...




I'll have to do some searching now......

Im sorry to have disappointed you and will do my best to stir any of your threads and bring as much public humiliation to them as possible from here on out.....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I agree........I second...



Then I guess he's in?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Then I guess he's in?


 
Lucky ****, one can only dream of this honor.

Oh, well back to tryin.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Then I guess he's in?



That would be an affirmative. I'll get his dues statement in the mail poste haste.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Lucky ****, one can only dream of this honor.
> 
> Oh, well back to tryin.




Looks like a nomination is in order......


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 4, 2006)

*...*



dutchman said:


> I happen to know that pfharris1965 is a pot stirrer of the highest order. I move that he be publically recognized for these stellar efforts by being made a member of the PSA.
> 
> Do I hear a second?





fulldraw74 said:


> I agree........I second...





elfiii said:


> That would be an affirmative. I'll get his dues statement in the mail poste haste.


 
Wow...I do not know what to say...I am overcome with joy and feel the vapors coming on...

Thanks to all...I will do my best to maintain the same high standards as displayed by all of my esteemed colleagues in the PSA...

(Also, to protect any PSA proprietary information I will do my best to make sure my PM's only go to the actual INTENDED recipients by carefully reviewing the recipient list before I click on the submit button.  )


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Looks like a nomination is in order......



I second the nomination. Looks like scooter needs a dues notice, too, elfiii. 

Welcome aboard PF and scooter. Fix your sig lines to reflece your membership, please.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> Wow...I do not know what to say...I am overcome with joy and feel the vapors coming on...
> 
> Thanks to all...I will do my best to maintain the same high standards as displayed by all of my esteemed colleagues in the PSA...
> 
> (Also, to protect any PSA proprietary information I will do my best to make sure my PM's only go to the actual INTENDED recipients by carefully reviewing the recipient list before I click on the submit button.  )




Never fear.....we now enclose with every membership a copy of our new book. (Inspired by the true life story of Dutchman)


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I second the nomination. Looks like scooter needs a dues notice, too, elfiii.
> 
> Welcome aboard PF and scooter. Fix your sig lines to reflece your membership, please.



Doe, what's a reflece?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Doe, what's a reflece?




Doe???? is this name change day?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Man...*



fulldraw74 said:


> Doe???? is this name change day?


 
Y'all watch out...fulldraw74 seems to have his "A" game today and nothing is getting by him...

He must have gotten up early and chugged at least 2 cups of coffee and taken his vitamins before he started posting...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> Y'all watch out...Fulldraw74 seems to have his "A" game today and nothing is getting by him...
> 
> He must have gotten up early and chugged at least 2 cups of coffee and taken his vitamins before he started posting...




I'm eating my wheaties now......i got to get ahead before i start work. I'll fall behind by this afternoon.....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 4, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> Y'all watch out...fulldraw74 seems to have his "A" game today and nothing is getting by him...
> 
> He must have gotten up early and chugged at least 2 cups of coffee and taken his vitamins before he started posting...



He had to get up early this morning...young nephew Sharpshot missed the bus and needed a ride to school.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2006)

243Savage said:


> He had to get up early this morning...young nephew Sharpshot missed the bus and needed a ride to school.



I didnt realize we were brothers?

If he's my nephew and your son........oh....nevermind.....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Doe, what's a reflece?



Well, well, well. You're a spelling professional now, huh?

By the way, Muddy, I had three deer in the backyard the other night. Got any tips for me on how to keep 'em outta the shrubery?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I didnt realize we were brothers?
> 
> If he's my nephew and your son........oh....nevermind.....



It's a West Virginia thing.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It's a West Virginia thing.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Well, well, well. You're a spelling professional now, huh?
> 
> By the way, Muddy, I had three deer in the backyard the other night. Got any tips for me on how to keep 'em outta the shrubery?



Do what he does....put them in the freezer.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Do what he does....put them in the freezer.



Of course another alternative would be to pull the shrubs up...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 4, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Do what he does....put them in the freezer.



I was about to say the same thing...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Got any tips for me on how to keep 'em outta the shrubery?



put out more corn...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't really have to put out corn. They just show up. This photo was taken within 60 yards and in view of my deck.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2006)

This one, too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> This one, too.



.............visions of cube steak, dancing in my head.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 4, 2006)

put up a stand, they might go away...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2006)

I can come kick 'em for ya' if need be.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 4, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> .............visions of cube steak, dancing in my head.




Corn bread and gravey and green were the spread 

Mornin dang near been froze out this weekend but here I is again


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 4, 2006)

Howdy Howdy Howdy ya'll.  I just got my computer fixed, the darned thing lost its total hard drive and operating system.  Which is a real problem in the middle of the desert, luckily a buddy had a spare 60gb hard drive he wasn't using underneath his bed, and he gave me a real real good deal.  So I'm back, just gonna read all the threads see if I missed any pots.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2006)

I was wondering if you had broken your ladle or something.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 4, 2006)

That second pic of Dutchman's looked to be a little more than a buttonhead. Careful, you might have some company at your house if you keep posting pics like that...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I second the nomination. Looks like scooter needs a dues notice, too, elfiii.
> 
> Welcome aboard PF and scooter. Fix your sig lines to reflece your membership, please.


 

Oh man, what a day. Land a big contract and then come home to this good news. 

I think I'm gonna have some special egg nog over this one.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 4, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Oh man, what a day. Land a big contract and then come home to this good news.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have some special egg nog over this one.



That wouldn't be laced with some of Muddy's squeezins now, would it ??


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 4, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That wouldn't be laced with some of Muddy's squeezins now, would it ??


 
Some things a man should just never admit to 

That advice would have helped Clinton a lot.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Oh man, what a day. Land a big contract and then come home to this good news.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have some special egg nog over this one.



Has it sunk in yet or are you still on cloud 9 for your 15 mins of fame?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Has it sunk in yet or are you still on cloud 9 for your 15 mins of fame?


 

The clouds are numbered???

POOO, now I gotta start over and make sure I get to the right one.

Man, you need to change your screen name to MonkeyWrench.

Thanks A Lot


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> now I gotta start over and make sure I get to the right one.



Its OK scoot...when your a PSAer, you always on clound 9...


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Man, you need to change your screen name to MonkeyWrench.
> 
> Thanks A Lot



Why do you think he is the Prez?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Why do you think he is the Prez?


 
Is that one of those, "hit my hand" things, that makes him the boss???

Or is it because he is the best at the "pull my finger" game???


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> The clouds are numbered???
> 
> POOO, now I gotta start over and make sure I get to the right one.
> 
> ...



They are all numbered........Chapter16, Section B-1-3-4a
of the PSA handbook states that all clouds have numbers and each member is assigned his own personal cloud to ride on. Man.......do some studying.....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Its OK scoot...when your a PSAer, you always on clound 9...





fulldraw74 said:


> each member is assigned his own personal cloud to ride on.



Ohhhhh... ...ya'll must have put me on # 6 then...


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> They are all numbered........Chapter16, Section B-1-3-4a
> of the PSA handbook states that all clouds have numbers and each member is assigned his own personal cloud to ride on. Man.......do some studying.....



I know!!!!  These 'rookie' stirrers....

OK, now back to my cloud, #47.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That second pic of Dutchman's looked to be a little more than a buttonhead. Careful, you might have some company at your house if you keep posting pics like that...



It would easy. We could sit on the deck and it'd be just like being in a big stand. 60 yard shot would be pretty easy. We'd need a spotlight, however. Would anyone in this bunch have one?

'Course it is in a subdivision. We'd need a crossbow, I think.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It would easy. We could sit on the deck and it'd be just like being in a big stand. 60 yard shot would be pretty easy. We'd need a spotlight, however. Would anyone in this bunch have one?
> 
> 'Course it is in a subdivision. We'd need a crossbow, I think.





Ooohhhhh.......I got a crossbow.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> They are all numbered........Chapter16, Section B-1-3-4a
> of the PSA handbook states that all clouds have numbers and each member is assigned his own personal cloud to ride on. Man.......do some studying.....



He's a new member. Ya'll might want to give him a chance to read the manual and get up to speed. I told Fulldraw that chapter on baiting with corn was way too long.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll might want to give him a chance to read the manual and get up to speed.



You got to be able TO READ to be a PSA'er.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It would easy. We could sit on the deck and it'd be just like being in a big stand. 60 yard shot would be pretty easy. We'd need a spotlight, however. Would anyone in this bunch have one?
> 
> 'Course it is in a subdivision. We'd need a crossbow, I think.



A crossbow will work, but I have a couple of rifles with silencers I'd rather use....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> A crossbow will work, but I have a couple of rifles with silencers I'd rather use....



That'd be better! Wouldn't want them running through the neighborhood with a bolt stuck in 'em.

Say the "fulldraw74," I thought you had taken that crowwbos back and traded it in for something else?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That'd be better! Wouldn't want them running through the neighborhood with a bolt stuck in 'em.
> 
> Say the "fulldraw74," I thought you had taken that crowwbos back and traded it in for something else?



I did......but its available for my use at anytime...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Say the "fulldraw74," I thought you had taken that crowwbos back and traded it in for something else?



What's a crowwbos?  

Anything like a compowned boe?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

243Savage said:


> What's a crowwbos?
> 
> Anything like a compowned boe?



yeah it shoots arro's


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

If it's pronounced like it's spelled..."crow-boss"... I though for a second it may have been the senior crow that was in charge of all the others.  

caw-caw-caw!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

You two are nearly enough to give some fellers a complex... 

But not me.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You two are nearly enough to give some fellers a complex...
> 
> But not me.



We try.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 5, 2006)

> ..."crow-boss"...



Are you calling FD a crow and his wife the BOSS????


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You two are nearly enough to give some fellers a complex...
> 
> But not me.



got a reply from your latest PM's yet?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> got a reply from your latest PM's yet?



I clicked reply to one of his and Spotlite got it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I clicked reply to one of his and Spotlite got it.



you sure spottail didnt get it?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> got a reply from your latest PM's yet?



I've quit sending 'em. If I got anything to say to you guys, I'll just say it in public.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I've quit sending 'em. If I got anything to say to you guys, I'll just say it in public.



thats probably best.....less confusion that way


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I've quit sending 'em. If I got anything to say to you guys, I'll just say it in public.



How ya gonna read our response...being on the ignore list and all?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

How come these threads don't have spell check ? Or do they ? Obviously if they do, folks aren't using it. Course if they did, we wouldn't be able to make fun of Dutchman's grammar....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If I got anything to say to you guys, I'll just say it in public.



Hot flash...
Pop Corns ready


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How come these threads don't have spell check ? Or do they ? Obviously if they do, folks aren't using it.



That would totally ruin a lot of prime thread material.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

243Savage said:


> How ya gonna read our response...being on the ignore list and all?



Via telephone. I just need for all y'all to post your cell phone and home phone numbers for me and we're in business!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Via telephone. I just need for all y'all to post your cell phone and home phone numbers for me and we're in business!



mine is 1-800-cornfed


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 5, 2006)

1-80G-OOSE-FED I'm standing by to take your message unless I'm on your ignor list to


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

1-800-pot-stir.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> mine is 1-800-cornfed



" $1 per minute.......press 1 for english"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 5, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> " $1 per minute.......press 1 for english"



"2 for spanish or 3 for someone who cares "


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

We need to verify all numbers submitted. I'm dialing fulldraw's now...

1-800-267-6333...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> We need to verify all numbers submitted. I'm dialing fulldraw's now...



You'll probably get a wrong number.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> We need to verify all numbers submitted. I'm dialing fulldraw's now...
> 
> 1-800-267-6333...



message said something about registering to visit the petting zoo at MJ's wonderland


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

The message I got revealed that the number I dialed was for an organic fertilizer company. 

It also said I could dial Savage direct at 1-800-285-7448!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2006)

dutchman said:


> The message I got revealed that the number I dialed was for an organic fertilizer company.
> 
> It also said I could dial Savage direct at 1-800-285-7448!



Now our cover is blown.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2006)

1-866-windows


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> You got to be able TO READ to be a PSA'er.....


 

What R U talkin about. I wint 2 the Eveln Woods schul of sped reddin


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2006)

1-800-kick now, here


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 5, 2006)

maybe it would be easier to call muddy ourselves @
1-800-O-poo-poo


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> maybe it would be easier to call muddy ourselves @
> 1-800-O-poo-poo



That's his cell phone number...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

What would Kenny's be ?

1-800-ltl-gatr ?? (little gator)


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

elfiii said:


> 1-800-kick now, here



Elfiii's geneology can be traced back to the pony express...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What would Kenny's be ?
> 
> 1-800-ltl-gatr ?? (little gator)



or 1-800-wtr-meln (watermelon)


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> message said something about registering to visit the petting zoo at MJ's wonderland


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2006)

Some quality stirrin' goin on 'round here today.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


>



Sorry FD, i wasn't gettin much attention round here this am and had to go big....

I know where your true colors fly....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Sorry FD, i wasn't gettin much attention round here this am and had to go big....
> 
> I know where your true colors fly....



What? You apologized for stirrin'? We don't apologize once we've stirred. Besides, Fulldraw is the President, he can take it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2006)

elfiii said:


> What? You apologized for stirrin'? We don't apologize once we've stirred.



I won't let it happen again.....

Did somebody buy JT one of those Bladder Buddies for his Texas trip....?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2006)

No need to apologize. Its good to see someone is pulling up my slack today.......


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> No need to apologize. Its good to see someone is pulling up my slack today.......


 
That's what suspenders are for!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> I won't let it happen again.....
> 
> Did somebody buy JT one of those Bladder Buddies for his Texas trip....?



Bladder buddies ?? What's that ?? Do they make those for #2's ??? If so, that could solve a similar problem for a fella in another thread...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Bladder buddies ?? What's that ?? Do they make those for #2's ??? If so, that could solve a similar problem for a fella in another thread...


 

Yep, they are called "Depends"


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Yep, they are called "Depends"



Depends on what ??


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Depends on what ??


 
On your bottom if your having problems with retaining #2's


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 5, 2006)

elfiii said:


> What? You apologized for stirrin'? We don't apologize once we've stirred. Besides, Fulldraw is the President, he can take it.


 
Rookie mistake - that's why he's taking out the trash.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 6, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Rookie mistake - that's why he's taking out the trash.


 
At least he don't wear pantyhose like Merc123 does   

Does he??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 6, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> At least he don't wear pantyhose like Merc123 does
> 
> Does he??



Care to elaborate ?? Or maybe not....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Care to elaborate ?? Or maybe not....


 

See this thread; http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=88154&highlight=socks

Post #11

Busted


----------



## JR (Dec 6, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> See this thread; http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=88154&highlight=socks
> 
> Post #11
> 
> Busted



     So basically one could say he DOES wear pantyhose!!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> So basically one could say he DOES wear pantyhose!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> So basically one could say he DOES wear pantyhose!!!!!



Or at least the knee high things...


----------



## JR (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Or at least the knee high things...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey, I've heard they'll keep you warm...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey, I've heard they'll keep you warm...



You been talking to KennyJr?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds to me like some fella's are a bit in-secure in their manhood...

 body armour is the same stuff, just comes in different colors and packaging...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Sounds to me like some fella's are a bit in-secure in their manhood...
> 
> body armour is the same stuff, just comes in different colors and packaging...



OK, fine. So you wear pantyhose, too? No problem, dude.


----------



## JR (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> OK, fine. So you wear pantyhose, too? No problem, dude.



My thoughts exactly!!!  Ummmm... Yea, I'll take the CAMO under armor, or alike, but NO pantyhose for me!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2006)

I think they call it "Manny Hose" when "Men" wear it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> OK, fine. So you wear pantyhose, too? No problem, dude.



You never heard me say that Dutchy..
but if thats what you want to imagine...Im ok with it so long as you don't offer to rub my back after I drag out a big buck.....


----------



## JR (Dec 6, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Im ok with it so long as you don't offer to rub my back after I drag out a big buck.....



    

Umm.... Not quite sure I wanna know where that came from!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> You never heard me say that Dutchy..
> but if thats what you want to imagine...Im ok with it so long as you don't offer to rub my back after I drag out a big buck.....



No worries about that.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Umm.... Not quite sure I wanna know where that came from!!!



FD knows where it came from...some of us got it like that...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> FD knows where it came from...some of us got it like that...



Im not quite sure i do.......


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im not quite sure i do.......



He must have meant Dutch's friend....Full Draw.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> He must have meant Dutch's friend....Full Draw.



   


i guess your right.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Umm.... Not quite sure I wanna know where that came from!!!



Broke Buck Mountain.....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> i guess your right.......



Am I gonna have to PM you and 243 again?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Am I gonna have to PM you and 243 again?



have you pm'd me?     I have not received any.......


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im not quite sure i do.......



Your right fella's, I meant ole Doe...



doenightmare said:


> And then when I shoot something - I call her and she drags it to the truck. Then she field dresses it for me and later I get a back rub.



I get you two confused all the time...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

This is now beginning to make sense to me. And I'm worried about that...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Broke Buck Mountain.....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Am I gonna have to PM you and 243 again?




You ain't gonna use that special word again are you?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> This is now beginning to make sense to me. And I'm worried about that...



   

O the tangled web we weave......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You ain't gonna use that special word again are you?



there are 2 now........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> there are 2 now........



The list is growing.

I hearby appoint myself and Dutchman as lead detectives within the PSA.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> The list is growing.
> 
> I hearby appoint myself and Dutchman as lead detectives within the PSA.



just file those papers there Mr. Secretary......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> just file those papers there Mr. Secretary......



Hey now, that ain't what I......I mean that.....uhhhh, never mind...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You ain't gonna use that special word again are you?



That is my intent. But Muddy's right. We seem to have cracked the code...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Hey now, that ain't what I......I mean that.....uhhhh, never mind...



When you going to try those new words out?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> That is my intent. But Muddy's right. We seem to have cracked the code...





ok.....ok......congrats yall are now vulgar vocabulary specialists otherwise known as VVS......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> When you going to try those new words out?




What words?....


----------



## JR (Dec 6, 2006)

Boy, I'm sure glad I'm just the Sargent of Arms, and am up at the door....  But I'm affraid I'd be found guilty by association!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> What words?....



change your sig line to reflect your new status.......

yous means whats words?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> When you going to try those new words out?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm willin' to bet he don't do it publicly !!
He's a PM vocabulary abuser, aka a PMVA... 
All I can say is it takes one to know one...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I'm willin' to bet he don't do it publicly !!
> He's a PM vocabulary abuser, aka a PMVA...
> All I can say is it takes one to know one...



You got a PM.........


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> All I can say is it takes one to know one...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


>



What're you laughing at. You got called the same thing!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2006)

I found it very insensitive what Dutch called us.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 6, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I found it very insensitive what Dutch called us.



wheres the link to the sensitivity thread?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> wheres the link to the sensitivity thread?



Im scheduling training for the following dates:

Feb 14th with a backup of April 1st


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 6, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You got a PM.........



Yeah, I'm not on his ignore list....yet...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 6, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Yeah, I'm not on his ignore list....yet...



When he sends a PM to you...who really gets it?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> When he sends a PM to you...who really gets it?



You do...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 6, 2006)

243Savage said:


> When he sends a PM to you...who really gets it?



Uh...I'm not sure...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 6, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Umm.... Not quite sure I wanna know where that came from!!!


 
I make a motion that a new order be formed.

The MHA, Manny Hose Association.

I move that Merc123 be nominated President

and FXJenkins Vice President.

All in favor say I??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 7, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I make a motion that a new order be formed.
> 
> The MHA, Manny Hose Association.
> 
> ...



I don't know...That sounds like it could get confused with our beloved PSA. 
You could however have a MHD (manny hose division)within the PSA for those members who would want to be a part of it. But, who's gonna admit on here to wearing pantyhose ?? No one in their right mind....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I make a motion that a new order be formed.
> 
> The MHA, Manny Hose Association.
> 
> and FXJenkins Vice President.



Sorry Scoot, but Im just not qualified for the position...

But I do see that you've got your own thing going with Doe 



doenightmare said:


> Full body shave and a diesel fuel bath





scooter1 said:


> You do that too???
> I thought I was the only one!!



Maybe ya'll can get together with a bottle of nare and listen to some Elton John

Call it the MHA - Man Hair Abolishioners...


----------



## JR (Dec 7, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> But, who's gonna admit on here to wearing pantyhose ?? No one in their right mind....



Well we know that Merc., Doe, and Scoot all openly admit to wearing them!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well we know that Merc., Doe, and Scoot all openly admit to wearing them!!!!



I think "in their right mind" vindicated these guys...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I don't know...That sounds like it could get confused with our beloved PSA.
> You could however have a MHD (manny hose division)within the PSA for those members who would want to be a part of it. But, who's gonna admit on here to wearing pantyhose ?? No one in their right mind....



Yeah, but there's not enough of 'em to make it a full division. Perhaps a merit badge, or some "flair" for their PSA uniforms would be more in order? Just a suggestion.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 7, 2006)

elfiii said:


> or some "flair" for their PSA uniforms would be more in order? Just a suggestion.



you would know about "flair" for uniforms... 



dutchman said:


> Do they supply him with the boots he needs in his job?



yep...Elfiii's steeltoe'd specials


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 7, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well we know that Merc., Doe, and Scoot all openly admit to wearing them!!!!


 

UHHH, I don't wear pantyhose, that's them other boys.

Hey, I aint the one that plays with blow up dolls


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 8, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> UHHH, I don't wear pantyhose, that's them other boys.
> 
> Hey, I aint the one that plays with blow up dolls


by grannies, If'n I were gonna wear some of em' pantyhose, today would be the day. It's so cold outside my shadow is even wearing long johns.

Besides, they ain't called pantyhose when they say Patagonia on them.

So, there. If they got a man hole in the front for a man to do man business with, you know whizzing for deer and such  then they ain't pantyhose.

But them things FX and MERC are talkin about, well they would probably hem ole' willie up pretty tight, makin it difficult to lay out whiz bait and do the ole duties a mans gotta do every now and then. 

Ya'll stay warm out there today and be careful. This is the kind of weather you can get in trouble in, if your going to the woods.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 8, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Besides, they ain't called pantyhose when they say Patagonia on them.
> 
> So, there. If they got a man hole in the front for a man to do man business with, you know whizzing for deer and such  then they ain't pantyhose.



Even if they got feet in them?


----------



## JR (Dec 8, 2006)

This just in.... If ANYBODY takes the picture of my gator and claim it for themselves on another forum, I'll be very upset!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> This just in.... If ANYBODY takes the picture of my gator and claim it for themselves on another forum, I'll be very upset!!!!!



ugh.....well......you see.....ummm.....i killed one real similiar to yours this past season.....


----------



## JR (Dec 8, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> ugh.....well......you see.....ummm.....i killed one real similiar to yours this past season.....



First, let me guess... The photo you posted on another site, was JUST of the gator, not you posing with the gator...???  THEN, I bet, you have probably killed over your limit of gators (or at least bragged as you had)... THEN, I'll bet you won't appologize to me for doing it, will you?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 8, 2006)

Kenny, no offense, but I don't think anybody's gonna claim your lil ole gator... 
And besides if they did, no one would believe them. Your gator has some distinctive markings that I've never seen on other gators....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> This just in.... If ANYBODY takes the picture of my gator and claim it for themselves on another forum, I'll be very upset!!!!!



Why would we want to use your picture of the GEICO gecko when we can use this?


----------



## JR (Dec 8, 2006)

Always gotta '1-up' me huh, 243????


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Always gotta '1-up' me huh, 243????



It's in the book...Code of Stirring, Chapter 3, section 22a, subparagraph 9.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 8, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> First, let me guess... The photo you posted on another site, was JUST of the gator, not you posing with the gator...???  THEN, I bet, you have probably killed over your limit of gators (or at least bragged as you had)... THEN, I'll bet you won't appologize to me for doing it, will you?



Dang.....your good


----------



## dutchman (Dec 8, 2006)

243Savage said:


> It's in the book...Code of Stirring, Chapter 3, section 22a, subparagraph 9.



It's known as Standard Operating Procedure, Kenny. I thought everybody know that.


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree, and dang that is a nice gator wow!!


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 8, 2006)

whoa whoa whoa now.  I just caught up on this panty/many hose thing.  If you are calling underarmor pantyhose then I know a couple dozen of His Chosen (Army Infantrymen) over here that might have something to say to you.  

Secondly, Thin dress socks work better than pantyhose for a sock liner, I have proved that on many a long ruck march.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> you would know about "flair" for uniforms...
> 
> 
> 
> yep...Elfiii's steeltoe'd specials



Yeah, 'cuz you wear way too much of it on yours! 

Those boots are my best selling model BTW, next to the orthopaedic high heeled ones.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Those boots are my best selling model BTW, next to the orthopaedic high heeled ones.



I can see how they could help around an Acacia bush..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2006)

Finally got that picture posted, huh? Maybe he wont look in here?


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Finally got that picture posted, huh? Maybe he wont look in here?



FX was determined wasn't he?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Finally got that picture posted, huh? Maybe he wont look in here?



Great day.....I feel like fascism has come to Woody's cloaked as a cook and carrying a delete button....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> Great day.....I feel like fascism has come to Woody's cloaked as a cook and carrying a delete button....



Now that is some of the finest stirrin' I've ever seen boy! Talk about a whole new level!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 8, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Now that is some of the finest stirrin' I've ever seen boy! Talk about a whole new level!


 
Are you saying that SHS is a controlling, repressive, overbearing, jealous, non-trusting racist???

Say it can't be 

I'm gonna have to brew up some egg nog for this one.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Elfiii, 

Frustration always brings out the best in us I guess...

but If'n I disappear, don't yall eat any soup from the cafe for a few days, cubed Jenkins may not be very palatable....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 9, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Are you saying that SHS is a controlling, repressive, overbearing, jealous, non-trusting racist???
> 
> Say it can't be
> 
> I'm gonna have to brew up some egg nog for this one.



Hold the receiver !!! I have said nothing that would merit those accusations, even if the shoe might fit !!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 9, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hold the receiver !!! I have said nothing that would merit those accusations, even if the shoe might fit !!!


 
I hope you wear odor eaters in them there shoes


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

Fellow PSA members, I would like to take this opportunity to make a nomination for candidacy into our elite order. 

This is not the first instance of his pot stirrin' abilities, but I think it serves as a fine example of his prowess in this arena. 
Therefore, based on his performance in the thread below, I would like to nominate Fatboy84 into the PSA.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=88393&page=3

Post # 65

Do I hear a second ??


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 11, 2006)

Second.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fellow PSA members, I would like to take this opportunity to make a nomination for candidacy into our elite order.
> 
> This is not the first instance of his pot stirrin' abilities, but I think it serves as a fine example of his prowess in this arena.
> Therefore, based on his performance in the thread below, I would like to nominate Fatboy84 into the PSA.
> ...




I second......and by the power vested in me as President of the PSA, I here by induct Fatboy84 into the fellowship of the PSA. May it be noted into the books on December 11, 2006 at 5:32pm Fatboy84 is an official member in good standing with the PSA...........


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 11, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I second......and by the power vested in me as President of the PSA, I here by induct Fatboy84 into the fellowship of the PSA. May it be noted into the books on December 11, 2006 at 5:32pm Fatboy84 is an official member in good standing of the PSA...........



Psst!  Sig line...you forgot to tell him about the sig line.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 11, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Psst!  Sig line...you forgot to tell him about the sig line.



Oh yeah.......To make it official you must now change your sig line to reflect your status in this elite organization....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

Mr. Prez, I'm sure Fatboy84 will make us proud !!! 
I've seen him in action. He can stir with the best of 'em....


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks fellas.......I will do my best to make you proud....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Thanks fellas.......I will do my best to make you proud....



Fatboy, two words "sig line"....

It should say "member of the pot stirrers association."


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

Man SHS, ya'll lost me on that one. He is getting in because he has an elite smell???

The last post I put up was about your smelly feet and odor eaters.
Now I know there are good odors and bad odors, but the PSA has a place for an elite odor???

Who knew!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Man SHS, ya'll lost me on that one. He is getting in because he has an elite smell???
> 
> The last post I put up was about your smelly feet and odor eaters.
> Now I know there are good odors and bad odors, but the PSA has a place for an elite odor???
> ...



That's order, Scooter. Order, not odor....
Ever heard the saying "a bit dog's the first to bark." ?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the folds Fatboy....
make sure you set the alarm system if your the last one out in the evening...


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fatboy, two words "sig line"....
> 
> It should say "member of the pot stirrers association."



It should be showing up.....I guess it does not show up in old posts.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> It should be showing up.....I guess it does not show up in old posts.



Nice looking sig line you got there......


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That's order, Scooter. Order, not odor....
> Ever heard the saying "a bit dog's the first to bark." ?



Shish..... It takes ALL kinds!!!!


Welcome Fatboy!  Now understand I'm at the door a checkin... We  need you to get out there and get to stirrin....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Shish..... It takes ALL kinds!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome Fatboy!  Now understand I'm at the door a checkin... We  need you to get out there and get to stirrin....



make sure elfii gets him his "start-up" kit......


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> make sure elfii gets him his "start-up" kit......



Speakin of which, who do we order, or for Scooter "odor", replacement ladels from?  I've almost worn mine down to a nub?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Speakin of which, who do we order, or for Scooter "odor", replacement ladels from?  I've almost worn mine down to a nub?



That would be the secretary......Muddyfoots


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet!!!  A new ladel, coupled with some squeezins, and maybe a "Kitchen Window" kill!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sweet!!!  A new ladel, coupled with some squeezins, and maybe a "Kitchen Window" kill!!!!



On the way Kenny.


Oh and by the way, you can help me out. My nephew wants a gator tooth to put on a necklace...................














Oh my bad, I forgot the one you killed hadn't grown any yet..


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> On the way Kenny.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, you can help me out. My nephew wants a gator tooth to put on a necklace...................
> ...


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> On the way Kenny.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, you can help me out. My nephew wants a gator tooth to put on a necklace...................
> ...



Good one!!!       Yea, what little teeth it had were  more like rubber, than harden adult teeth....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

Kenny, you're gonna have to hurry up and kill you a really big gator so all this abuse will stop. When's the season open again ? I'll admit though, the subject has made for some world class stirrin'....


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Kenny, you're gonna have to hurry up and kill you a really big gator so all this abuse will stop. When's the season open again ? I'll admit though, the subject has made for some world class stirrin'....



Problem is, what is big enough?  I fear that nothing is big enough to elude stirrin!!!!  But I digress...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> On the way Kenny.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, you can help me out. My nephew wants a gator tooth to put on a necklace...................
> ...




All you'd get at this point would be an inflatable gator tooth...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

*ATTENTION.....................ATTENTION
*


Everyone review post #1.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Fulldraw (acting President, in lieu of GueaxLSU) has asked me to officially start memberships to the club.
> 
> All that has to happen is to recommend someone to the club.
> 
> ...



Holey smokes didn't know I had made the PSA now my day has been made. I will fix my sig line right away I am so PROUD I can't hardly stand it so think I'll just sit and soak all the glory in


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> *ATTENTION.....................ATTENTION
> *
> 
> 
> Everyone review post #1.



I can't see that.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Holey smokes didn't know I had made the PSA now my day has been made. I will fix my sig line right away I am so PROUD I can't hardly stand it so think I'll just sit and soak all the glory in



Hey, whoa, whoa, WAIT JUST A MINUTE!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Holey smokes didn't know I had made the PSA now my day has been made. I will fix my sig line right away I am so PROUD I can't hardly stand it so think I'll just sit and soak all the glory in



Hang on partner......I thought you were already in. Oh well, being it was possibly a slip of the puter keys and you do stir purty good, I'll officially nominate ya (Fulldraw gets kinda fussy if we don't do this) Gimme a second, someone..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I can't see that.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2006)

PFHarris is also one of us.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> PFHarris is also one of us.



Sho is....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey, whoa, whoa, WAIT JUST A MINUTE!!!!



Oh no I think I just got shot off my cloud   


I know I'm not that good with the stirring part but I'm a heck of a spice man and you know without spices it's just water not soup


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

DCHunter is in...

Lovemylabs was nominated by me, but to my knowledge never seconded or approved. I think he is worthy of our order, though..Or as scooter would say "our odor.."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> DCHunter is in...
> 
> Lovemylabs was nominated by me, but to my knowledge never seconded or approved. I think he is worthy of our order, though..Or as scooter would say "our odor.."



I promise to wear the same socks all day tomorrow while out goose hunting in the swamp that ought to put plenty of odor in them


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> DCHunter is in...
> 
> Lovemylabs was nominated by me, but to my knowledge never seconded or approved. I think he is worthy of our order, though..Or as scooter would say "our odor.."



Sorry I missed his nomination. In that case I'll second it. 

Aint' scooter a member?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Sorry I missed his nomination. In that case I'll second it.
> 
> Aint' scooter a member?




OH THANK YOU O GREAT ONE


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Sorry I missed his nomination. In that case I'll second it.
> 
> Aint' scooter a member?



I looked through all the threads last night and could not find anything on his membership. His sig line says "PSA misfit." 

I had nominated LML a good while back. I don't have time right now to look through the thread, but I know I did probably three weeks ago.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Aint' scooter a member?



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He ain't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Hang on partner......I thought you were already in. Oh well, being it was possibly a slip of the puter keys and you do stir purty good, I'll officially nominate ya (Fulldraw gets kinda fussy if we don't do this) Gimme a second, someone..



Boy, I feel like we're runnin a charity organization here....  Givin 'handouts' to everybody.... I know I'm suppose to be watchin the door and all, but I could've swore that we didn't have a 'welfare' sign out front???


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

Did y'all see the thread started by "the Heed" about no yip-yap and corn piles ??
What's his problem ???


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boy, I feel like we're runnin a charity organization here....  Givin 'handouts' to everybody.... I know I'm suppose to be watchin the door and all, but I could've swore that we didn't have a 'welfare' sign out front???



      
everbody wants to be a part of the in crowd


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Did y'all see the thread started by "the Heed" about no yip-yap and corn piles ??
> What's his problem ???



yea I saw that...guess our fan base is dwendelling...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

That's 'cause pretty much everybody is a Pot Stirrer now, 'ceptin for Festus. Lovemylabs and scooter should both be part of our odor. Its' gettin' kinda rank in here, we need a fresh smell. 

Kenny, open them doors and let some fresh odor in here!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Did y'all see the thread started by "the Heed" about no yip-yap and corn piles ??
> What's his problem ???



Where's that at?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> That's 'cause pretty much everybody is a Pot Stirrer now, 'ceptin for Festus. Lovemylabs and scooter should both be part of our odor. Its' gettin' kinda rank in here, we need a fresh smell.
> 
> Kenny, open them doors and let some fresh odor in here!


 
I thought Mike and Scooter we already members?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Me too? Who's our Recording Secretary anyway? The roll should be called.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Where's that at?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89890


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe he's tryin' some left to right stirrin' instead of right to left?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Me too? Who's our Recording Secretary anyway? The roll should be called.


 
Yes- we need to gather our forces - first we need to know who our forces are. Who is recording secretary? I thought it was you Elfii.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Yes- we need to gather our forces - first we need to know who our forces are. Who is recording secretary? I thought it was you Elfii.



See post #1!!!














KNUCKLEHEADS


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Yes- we need to gather our forces - first we need to know who our forces are. Who is recording secretary? I thought it was you Elfii.



I don't know but Dutchmans trash can is usually the fullest...but I think its from all them spellin errors he makes...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> See post #1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That ain't updated muudyshorts!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> That's 'cause pretty much everybody is a Pot Stirrer now, 'ceptin for Festus. Lovemylabs and scooter should both be part of our odor. Its' gettin' kinda rank in here, we need a fresh smell.
> 
> Kenny, open them doors and let some fresh odor in here!



This kinda reads like it might have been posted by either a Democrat or a Yankee. Whussupwitthat?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> That ain't updated muudyshorts!



Who is I miss'n?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

are we all accounted for?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Who is I miss'n?


Scooter


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Yes- we need to gather our forces - first we need to know who our forces are. Who is recording secretary? I thought it was you Elfii.



Nope, I'm the bean counter, I handle the money. elfiii is trustworthy, elfiii is wise. Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Nope, I'm the bean counter, I handle the money. elfiii is trustworthy, elfiii is wise. Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure.



along with being our "Membership Start-up Kit Delivery Technician".........


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 12, 2006)

Glad to see the club is still active, Im kinda hit and running if you know what i mean.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Glad to see the club is still active, Im kinda hit and running if you know what i mean.





Im afraid i dont know what you mean........


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Nope, I'm the bean counter, I handle the money. elfiii is trustworthy, elfiii is wise. Figures don't lie, but liars can sure figure.


 
But is Elfiii brave and decent?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> But is Elfiii brave and decent?



not sure about brave and decent but he's not a kook........


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Would you get off here and talk to me about this dog I want........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Would you get off here and talk to me about this dog I want........



Dogs are the devil.......people shoot dogs


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Would you get off here and talk to me about this dog I want........


   

Is that the only way you can get his attention GAgirl? That's priceless.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Is that the only way you can get his attention GAgirl? That's priceless.




Dang Kook........


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Would you get off here and talk to me about this dog I want........



         

Stop in and see us anytime Gagirl...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> not sure about brave and decent but he's not a kook........


 
Are you trying to imply something Mr President?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Is that the only way you can get his attention GAgirl? That's priceless.



I'm telling you.....in his sleep he talks about Muddy and 243....that is all I hear. He NEVER lets me on anymore....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Would you get off here and talk to me about this dog I want........



The Queen has spoken. See ya later FD...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> elfiii is trustworthy, elfiii is wise.



Is that like being a brave and decent kook?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I'm telling you.....in his sleep he talks about Muddy and 243....that is all I hear. He NEVER lets me on anymore....



That's a little more info than I cared to know..


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Are you trying to imply something Mr President?




of course not............kook


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Would you get off here and talk to me about this dog I want........



You still aint' got that new puppy?  That was on last years Christmas list.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> .in his sleep he talks about Muddy and 243....



Houston, I think we have a problem.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> The Queen has spoken. See ya later FD...



trouble maker.........


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I'm telling you.....in his sleep he talks about Muddy and 243....that is all I hear. He NEVER lets me on anymore....


 
Fulldraw dreams about muddy?   
I knew he wasn't right.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I'm telling you.....in his sleep he talks about Muddy and 243....that is all I hear. He NEVER lets me on anymore....



better watch it FD , you'll git another pop knot from that frying pan ....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You still aint' got that new puppy?



nope....but i still pee in the floor every once in a while for practice.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That's a little more info than I cared to know..



Like you didn't know....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That's a little more info than I cared to know..



Ummm....yeah.   


Notice who got mentioned first though.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> of course not............kook


 
Maybe doe is a kook. 















But he's still brave and decent!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nugefan said:


> better watch it FD , you'll git another pop knot from that frying pan ....



I have better aim now to


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Ummm....yeah.
> 
> 
> Notice who got mentioned first though.



And who has been his buddy longer........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I have better aim now to



but not as much reach while chained to the washing machine......


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> And who has been his buddy longer........



Spotlite.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Spotlite.



   

thats funny even if yall are talking about me.......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> but not as much reach while chained to the washing machine......



Right.....I will beat you later...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Spotlite.



He was not mentioned in his dreams...to close to a female with the purse carring in walmart thing.....


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

FD.... Ummmmm... You need to go... These are closed door meetings... But I sure wasn't gonna try and stop her at the door... She's carryin an awfully big fryin pan!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Right.....I will beat you later...



you will beat the eggs while making supper.........


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Spotlite.....you know your my buddy. Don't kill me for bringing up old "stuff"


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> He was not mentioned in his dreams...to close to a female with the purse carring in walmart thing.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> FD.... Ummmmm... You need to go... These are closed door meetings... But I sure wasn't gonna try and stop her at the door... She's carryin an awfully big fryin pan!!!!



Yeah sure kenny..........remind me to thank you later for the fine job you do for us....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Spotlite.....you know your my buddy. Don't kill me for bringing up old "stuff"



He's home washing his wifes truck.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> you will beat the eggs while making supper.........



Maybe since your a big chicken....try and run tonight and I will pratice with my crossbow.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yeah sure kenny..........remind me to thank you later for the fine job you do for us....



Kenny...well done. There I did it for ya!!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> you will beat the eggs while making supper.........



Maybe supper will be ready by the time you get home with the new puppy....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Maybe since your a big chicken....try and run tonight and I will pratice with my crossbow.



You cant reach it on the top shelf in the closet.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> He's home washing his wifes truck.....



Maybe you should talk to him more often and wash mine later....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> you will beat the eggs while making supper.........





Gagirl77 said:


> Maybe since your a big chicken...



FD, After you get done layin em I presume...?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Maybe supper will be ready by the time you get home with the new puppy....



Good one....I knew i liked you for a reason.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> He's home washing his wifes truck.....



I thought he was still press'n license plates


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Maybe supper will be ready by the time you get home with the new puppy....



dang it man........


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You cant reach it on the top shelf in the closet.....



I know how to stand in a chair....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> After you get done layin em I presume...



That would be correct.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Maybe you should talk to him more often and wash mine later....



hold your breath....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought he was still press'n license plates



He hurt himself to much doing that.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I know how to stand in a chair....



I know how to lock the door behind you.......


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Kenny...well done. There I did it for ya!!



Hey.... WHOA!  No offense, but I don't need to be 'scene' or 'complimented' by the.... the.... 'enemy'.... I'll loose ALL kinds of credibility!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> hold your breath....



I do that alot with all the crap you talk......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I know how to lock the door behind you.......



Goes to show how often you stay on the computer....the closet has no lock.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey.... WHOA!  No offense, but I don't need to be 'scene' or 'complimented' by the.... the.... 'enemy'.... I'll loose ALL kinds of credibility!!!!



Way to go kenny........be strong


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey.... WHOA!  No offense, but I don't need to be 'scene' or 'complimented' by the.... the.... 'enemy'.... I'll loose ALL kinds of credibility!!!!



Oh...we will keep it private then....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> He hurt himself to much doing that.....



"He" or.....................................oh never mind,,,


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Goes to show how often you stay on the computer....the closet has no lock.



It only took 9 months for you to figure that out........guess its time to put one on it now....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Way to go kenny........be strong



Stop kissing up......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You cant reach it on the top shelf in the closet.....



I hope you hid the ladder really really well  

Hey gagirl there was a real cute lab a little more then a pup but hey the price was right FREE on swap and sell


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> "He" or.....................................oh never mind,,,


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> It only took 9 months for you to figure that out........guess its time to put one on it now....



No...all the time I kept you in there for being bad, never once did you notice...you cried for 243 to come help you.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I hope you hid the ladder really really well
> 
> Hey gagirl there was a real cute lab a little more then a pup but hey the price was right FREE on swap and sell



REALLY NOW......


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Stop kissing up......


 
Why wouldn't he be kissing on kenny? He dreams about muddy.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Why wouldn't he be kissing on kenny? He dreams about muddy.



      .....Oh my...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> REALLY NOW......



sure was.........you should go look for it....







Hey kenny.....get ready to lock the door!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Why wouldn't he be kissing on kenny? He dreams about muddy.



Dang techie.......i hope yall lose yalls bowl game.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Why wouldn't he be kissing on kenny? He dreams about muddy.



I don't know if I should   or


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I don't know if I should   or



just keep looking out the kitchen window and stop stirring the pot......


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I don't know if I should   or



I think you should  

That's my plan.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

dutchman said:


> This kinda reads like it might have been posted by either a Democrat or a Yankee. Whussupwitthat?



You operations guys kill me! Come on back here in the back office with us workin' stiffs, and smell the "odor"! Last time Muddyfoots was here, he threw a office party. Corn squeezin's spilt all over the place. dutchman had trouble holdin' his mason jar up straight. Spilt two quarts worth. It was a sight. Fulldraw busted open a 100 lb bag a corn, slingin' it all over the office hollerin' "Corn, its' what deer eat!",  and the rats is havin' a field day. 243 came bargin' through the loading dock door in his shoppin' cart killer, busted up the whole place. Spotlite was sittin' there throwin' lit kitchen matches at the spilt squeezins, just tryin' to catch 'em on fire yellin' "July 4th, July 4th"! at the top of his lungs. FX Jenkins and me was haulin' out trash for two days. I can't hardly get these membership dues bills in the mail to all these new Pot Stirrers we got cause SHS was laughin so hard at scooter's jokes, he sat on the one good printer we got workin', and now its' busted, just prints one big black line. Bigabow was eggin' the whole thing on while Branch was stirrin' the lot of 'em just to get a reaction. The dead horse I been kickin' is 'bout wore out, and my new one ain't come in yet. I don't know what Kenny was thinkin' lettin all them fools in at the same time and it wasn't even meetin' night. Good thing 'ole bollman wasn't here to see all this foolishness. I just wanna' know one thing, how come you and pfharris and fatboy84 didn't show up? The whole PSA knew about it. You're still gonna' be assessed your fair share for the damage.

Its' a wonder I keep this place runnin' as good as it does.

Hoowee, we had us a time though.

Now, what was your question about odorous Yankee Democrats?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I think you should
> 
> That's my plan.



Elfii should be along soon with his smiley........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Elfii should be along soon with his smiley........



Dang he's fast......


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I don't know if I should   or





243Savage said:


> I think you should
> 
> That's my plan.




But there is no where to run when Kenny's at the door...


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Oh...we will keep it private then....



Ummmmmmmmmmm..........   That makes it sound WORSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang can't get a word in edgewise with a hammer when there's a family feud going on  


Oh and it don't look like he's gone yet

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=88054

Nothing like a Labto bring a family together


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> You operations guys kill me! Come on back here in the back office with us workin' stiffs, and smell the "odor"! Last time Muddyfoots was here, he threw a office party. Corn squeezin's spilt all over the place. dutchman had trouble holdin' his mason jar up straight. Spilt two quarts worth. It was a sight. Fulldraw busted open a 100 lb bag a corn, slingin' it all over the office hollerin' "Corn, its' what deer eat!",  and the rats is havin' a field day. 243 came bargin' through the loading dock door in his shoppin' cart killer, busted up the whole place. Spotlite was sittin' there throwin' lit kitchen matches at the spilt squeezins, just tryin' to catch 'em on fire yellin' "July 4th, July 4th"! at the top of his lungs. FX Jenkins and me was haulin' out trash for two days. I can't hardly get these membership dues bills in the mail to all these new Pot Stirrers we got cause SHS was laughin so hard at scooter's jokes, he sat on the one good printer we got workin', and now its' busted, just prints one big black line. Bigabow was eggin' the whole thing on while Branch was stirrin' the lot of 'em just to get a reaction. The dead horse I been kickin' is 'bout wore out, and my new one ain't come in yet. I don't know what Kenny was thinkin' lettin all them fools in at the same time and it wasn't even meetin' night. Good thing 'ole bollman wasn't here to see all this foolishness. I just wanna' know one thing, how come you and pfharris and fatboy84 didn't show up? The whole PSA knew about it. You're still gonna' be assessed your fair share for the damage.
> 
> Its' a wonder I keep this place runnin' as good as it does.
> 
> ...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Dang can't get a word in edgewise with a hammer when there's a family feud going on
> 
> 
> Oh and it don't look like he's gone yet
> ...






look at my sig line.......we dont need a dog....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> You operations guys kill me! Come on back here in the back office with us workin' stiffs, and smell the "odor"! Last time Muddyfoots was here, he threw a office party. Corn squeezin's spilt all over the place. dutchman had trouble holdin' his mason jar up straight. Spilt two quarts worth. It was a sight. Fulldraw busted open a 100 lb bag a corn, slingin' it all over the office hollerin' "Corn, its' what deer eat!",  and the rats is havin' a field day. 243 came bargin' through the loading dock door in his shoppin' cart killer, busted up the whole place. Spotlite was sittin' there throwin' lit kitchen matches at the spilt squeezins, just tryin' to catch 'em on fire yellin' "July 4th, July 4th"! at the top of his lungs. FX Jenkins and me was haulin' out trash for two days. I can't hardly get these membership dues bills in the mail to all these new Pot Stirrers we got cause SHS was laughin so hard at scooter's jokes, he sat on the one good printer we got workin', and now its' busted, just prints one big black line. Bigabow was eggin' the whole thing on while Branch was stirrin' the lot of 'em just to get a reaction. The dead horse I been kickin' is 'bout wore out, and my new one ain't come in yet. I don't know what Kenny was thinkin' lettin all them fools in at the same time and it wasn't even meetin' night. Good thing 'ole bollman wasn't here to see all this foolishness. I just wanna' know one thing, how come you and pfharris and fatboy84 didn't show up? The whole PSA knew about it. You're still gonna' be assessed your fair share for the damage.
> 
> Its' a wonder I keep this place runnin' as good as it does.
> 
> ...



This for some reason reminded me of the Woody's in Space thread.   

I gotta go dig that up again from the archives.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> This for some reason reminded me of the Woody's in Space thread.
> 
> I gotta go dig that up again from the archives.



it never really took off like i thought it would........thats pot stirring in the early days.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

No problem for you see a Lab isn't a hound it's dog hole different critter


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> No problem for you see a Lab isn't a hound it's dog hole different critter



guess you got a point.....if it was up to her we would have every dog she sees......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmm..........   That makes it sound WORSE!!!!!!!!!!



Your right....Dang you Kenny.....I take it back...you are pigheaded.
 ( better?)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> guess you got a point.....if it was up to her we would have every dog she sees......




My ex was that way but now that I'm single I find one lab to be just the right number


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> guess you got a point.....if it was up to her we would have every dog she sees......



That's how I got you...I took in a stray!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> That's how I got you...I took in a stray!!!!!



thats ok.......ive dug a hole under the fence out back.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> That's how I got you...I took in a stray!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> thats ok.......ive dug a hole under the fence out back.



Shows your not full blooded and just a mutt....there is no fence to dig under.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> That's how I got you...I took in a stray!!!!!



What did he stray from?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Shows your not full blooded and just a mutt....there is no fence to dig under.



The neighbors fence............


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> What did he stray from?



I will keep that to myself.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> The neighbors fence............



That is only around the pourch....


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> But there is no where to run when Kenny's at the door...



Sorry guys.... I was eatin lunch.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sorry guys.... I was eatin lunch.....



Its 4 oclock kenny........thats supper.......


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Your right....Dang you Kenny.....I take it back...you are pigheaded.
> ( better?)



Much better... Now noone will ever suspect a thing....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Shows your not full blooded and just a mutt....there is no fence to dig under.



Make sure he has his shock collar on so he don't get shot


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Make sure he has his shock collar on so he don't get shot



He always has one of those on....when he doesn't mind I just give a little shock...sometimes just to watch him kick....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> He always has one of those on....when he doesn't mind I just give a little shock...sometimes just to watch him kick....



Now I know why he's always twitchin' during our executive committee meetings.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

FD....shouldn't you be on your way home?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Now I know why he's always twitchin' during our executive committee meetings.



Yep.....that is why he studders alittle to.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Yep.....that is why he studders alittle to.



I always wondered about that too......

And the popknots?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> He always has one of those on....when he doesn't mind I just give a little shock...sometimes just to watch him kick....




Just don't over due the treatments they can cause

DRAIN BAMAGE


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> FD....shouldn't you be on your way home?



As soon as he runs around the adjoining property, chases a couple of cars and a few squirrels, sniffs the neighbors Border Collie, and rolls around in some road kill, he will.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I always wondered about that too......
> 
> And the popknots?



When he kicks to much I hit him with a frying pan to make him stop before he wets the floor and I have to rub his nose in it....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just don't over due the treatments they can cause
> 
> DRAIN BAMAGE



To late for that....no harm can be done.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> As soon as he runs around the adjoining property, chases a couple of cars and a few squirrels, sniffs the neighbors Border Collie, and rolls around in some road kill, he will.



    ...dang...that means i will have to give him a bath.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

OK GAGIRL- thats enough if Kenny aint gonna kick ya out l will-l dont see "member of the PSA " in your sig line nowhere!-git,skit,skidattle on now!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> ...dang...that means i will have to give him a bath.




yep......im chewing on your new shoes now....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> As soon as he runs around the adjoining property, chases a couple of cars and a few squirrels, sniffs the neighbors Border Collie, and rolls around in some road kill, he will.



Hope he gets past the feed lot this time nothing like the smell of fresh cow poo poo to open up the nose


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> OK GAGIRL- thats enough if Kenny aint gonna kick ya out l will-l dont see "member of the PSA " in your sig line nowhere!-git,skit,skidattle on now!



I will hurt you.....
Don't you get it...I own the president!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> yep......im chewing on your new shoes now....



WHAT.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hope he gets past the feed lot this time nothing like the smell of fresh cow poo poo to open up the nose



He likes the cow pasture with chicken houses that are behind us.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I will hurt you.....
> Don't you get it...I own the president!!!



Now you done stepped over the line........you will step back into your place as a wife and not speak until your told.......


BTW.......you tell her bigabow


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

boo! skit skidadle now git!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Now you done stepped over the line........you will step back into your place as a wife and not speak until your told.......
> 
> 
> BTW.......you tell her bigabow



    ...that is sooooo funny.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> boo! skit skidadle now git!



 ....listen when a woman talks......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> ...that is sooooo funny.



i thought you may see it my way.....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He ain't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Awe Kjr

You still pouting about my blow up doll comment. 

I believe if you check post #585 SHS you will find that I am.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> i thought you may see it my way.....



Right....cause I always listen to you.....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> ....listen when a woman talks......



When do they stop?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Right....cause I always listen to you.....



As a wife always should her husband......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> When do they stop?



Good time to jump in elfii........now kick, kick, kick............


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> When do they stop?



When he goes home...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> As a wife always should her husband......



Did you get hit in the head again today honey?


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

what did post 930 say l have finnally had to put some one on my IGNORE LIST


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> When do they stop?


 

Man, I was gone six hours and they have used up six pages on this.

Shouldn't they get a room or something??


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> what did post 930 say l have finnally had to put some one on my IGNORE LIST



Did I ever PM you to start with???????


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Man, I was gone six hours and they have used up six pages on this.
> 
> Shouldn't they get a room or something??



No....he will lock us out!!!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Did I ever PM you to start with???????



NO,and never PM ed you!


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

somebody get another pot this one is runnin' over!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> NO,and never PM ed you!



take that....  and that  and ....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

She must have a new set of Energizers in...  

She just keeps on going, and going, and going, and goi.........


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> She must have a new set of Energizers in...
> 
> She just keeps on going, and going, and going, and goi.........



It has been awhile since I was able to get on here and tangle with you guys.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 12, 2006)

i am truly a novice.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> It has been awhile since I was able to get on here and tangle with you guys.....


 

I thought that dance was called a tango???


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> take that....  and that  and ....



goood nesss KENNY you are fired !!!!
     

back atcha


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I thought that dance was called a tango???



I wasn't referring to tangoing with you guys....tangle...just what i said. Once you get started you get all tangled up in what is going on.....is that alittle clearer?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> goood nesss KENNY you are fired !!!!
> 
> 
> back atcha



I killed KENNY.....
 .. ... ... ...   ...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I wasn't referring to tangoing with you guys....tangle...just what i said. Once you get started you get all tangled up in what is going on.....is that alittle clearer?


 

Hey Branch,

What did she say???


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I killed KENNY.....
> .. ... ... ...   ...



   no more south park for you


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Hey Branch,
> 
> What did she say???


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> no more south park for you



 ..i know FD makes me watch it..


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Hey Branch,
> 
> What did she say???



I aint got a clue brother.

Im gonna have to tune in more often.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

49 more post till we hit 1000 shouldn't be to hard at this rate unless FD get's home soon then it'll quiet down again at least till he regains conseness

Dang 7 post before i could even get finished


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 49 more post till we hit 1000 shouldn't be to hard at this rate unless FD get's home soon then it'll quiet down again at least till he regains conseness


 
Or til she finds the key to the room


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 49 more post till we hit 1000 shouldn't be to hard at this rate unless FD get's home soon then it'll quiet down again at least till he regains conseness



I leave work at 5:30...then we will be gone to cheerleading practice with the girls. You should see FD in a cheerleading outfit.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I wasn't referring to tangoing with you guys....tangle...just what i said. Once you get started you get all tangled up in what is going on.....is that alittle clearer?



If you get tangled up, just Tango on.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I leave work at 5:30...then we will be gone to cheerleading practice with the girls. You should see FD in a cheerleading outfit.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I leave work at 5:30...then we will be gone to cheerleading practice with the girls. You should see FD in a cheerleading outfit.



goodness she is making a mockery(sp) of this thread


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> i am truly a novice.



look out.....its starting to thunder.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

elfiii said:


> If you get tangled up, just Tango on.



I will not....I like to harass you guys.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> goodness she is making a mockery(sp) of this thread



Dont worry she is peppy out of the gate but no stamina.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Dont worry she is peppy out of the gate but no stamina.....



You boys have fun....I gotta close down the shop......


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> You boys have fun....I gotta close down the shop......


 

WHEW..... is it clear now??


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> WHEW..... is it clear now??


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Doe is not a kook.....he is merely a queer bird......


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Doe is not a kook.....he is merely a queer bird......


 
Man, don't let SOTMD hear that!!    

Doe will be in trouble for sure


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Man, don't let SOTMD hear that!!
> 
> Doe will be in trouble for sure




   

everyone needs a friend....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

> The PSA has an affiliation with this group. See Appendix A, Affiliate Organizations, page iii of the manual.


 
Yeah, I'm still waiting on this manual thing. How's a man suppose to learn all of the chapter, sections, laws, bylaws, affiliate this, page that, 
without one of them handy little things.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Has anyone nominated Ta-ton-ka chips yet?

If not, i am..............do i hear a second?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=978072#post978072

#19


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Has anyone nominated Ta-ton-ka chips yet?
> 
> If not, i am..............do i hear a second?
> 
> ...



l'd say he has potential


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Has anyone nominated Ta-ton-ka chips yet?
> 
> If not, i am..............do i hear a second?
> 
> ...



Mr. President, I recall Dutchman nominating Tatonka way back when. He was nominated, seconded, and approved. But, he never accepted his induction...His sig line remains the same. I guess that means our order (or odor per Scooter) is not for him...

By the way, man oh man. Did some posting go on this afternoon after I got off the forum ?? Am I the only one that had to work this afternoon ??


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Did some posting go on this afternoon after I got off the forum ?? Am I the only one that had to work this afternoon ??



Somebody left the back door unlocked and one of them women folk slipped in.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Somebody left the back door unlocked and one of them women folk slipped in.


 
And put Ole' FD in his place.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Awe Kjr
> 
> You still pouting about my blow up doll comment.
> 
> I believe if you check post #585 SHS you will find that I am.



Post 585 says it all. Kenny is wrong. Again. 

Muddy, please add Scooter to our list of esteemed members. And TaTonka Chips, if he ain't already been added. I missed his name on the list earlier today.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> And put Ole' FD in his place.



I'm sure glad I'll be chasin geese tomorrow cause poor ole FD could have one heck of a headache iffin gagirl connects with that fryin pan 

Wouldn't ya love to be that fly on the wall when she gets home and finds out he's diggin under the fence again and slipped his shock collar plus chewed up her shoes and piddled on the floor and stopped by both the cattle and chicken farms for a good roll


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

I guess we could help FD out...after all he is our Prez.   

Someone ask Gagirl if she's brewed any tea lately.    I dare ya.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> I guess we could help FD out...after all he is our Prez.
> 
> Someone ask Gagirl if she's brewed any tea lately.    I dare ya.



mmmmmmmmm please elaberate as she threatened to "hurt" me this afternoon


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> mmmmmmmmm please elaberate as she threatened to "hurt" me this afternoon



FD keeps one of these close at hand.   







Y'all didn't hear any of this from me.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> FD keeps one of these close at hand.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

243Savage said:


> FD keeps one of these close at hand.


 
So she's one of them that's as talented as my ex-wife was  

SHE CAN BURN WATER????


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

Tell FD to stay close to the floor when he goes to whiz in the middle of the night. If he has to open a door, make sure he feels the door knob with the back of his hand before he grabs it.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

hey wait a minute where did that Savage responce go!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

That was weird. Maybe he got a case of the chicken and yanked it himself. You know, written evidence and all, maybe he's afraid of the skillet too.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> hey wait a minute where did that Savage responce go!



Its' coming back...something went goofy here.  I deleted instead of edit while trying to add to the stirring effect.   

Anyway....as I was saying.  She doesn't burn water yet, but once she masters that, she's eligible for the structure fire merit badge.   Maybe Kenny should take FD with him when he goes gun safe shopping


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> That was weird. Maybe he got a case of the chicken and yanked it himself. You know, written evidence and all, maybe he's afraid of the skillet too.



Ain't no cluckin here.  They haven't made a skillet yet that she could scare me with.   











Oh man... she's gonna kill me.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

Boys... WHEW!!!  I'm so sorry about letting 'her' in today!!! Again, I stand behind my statement... She had an awfully big fryin pan, and I didn't want any popknots!!!!  I hate that we ALL had to put with that her...

Hope no one got their feelings hurt too bad (Savage, BigaBow)....


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boys... WHEW!!!  I'm so sorry about letting 'her' in today!!! Again, I stand behind my statement... She had an awfully big fryin pan, and I didn't want any popknots!!!!  I hate that we ALL had to put with that her...
> 
> Hope no one got their feelings hurt too bad (Savage, BigaBow)....



well l hope you got yerself a good nap in cause you was sure sleep at the wheel


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2006)

Here it is fellow brothers........Gagirl's "TEA" story........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=51335


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Awe Kjr
> 
> You still pouting about my blow up doll comment.
> 
> I believe if you check post #585 SHS you will find that I am.



My oversight (or odorsight), Scooter. Guess I odorlooked it....While scrolling through all the posts last night, I didn't see your acceptance post. Usually when someone is inducted into our order (or odor), they post an acceptance. I guess you odorlooked that. No problem, Scoot...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

Do you think she needs a new avatar? Or perhaps a smiley ? How's this one suit her ?


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Here it is fellow brothers........Gagirl's "TEA" story........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=51335



gives new meaning to the words "tea time"


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Here it is fellow brothers........Gagirl's "TEA" story........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=51335


 
First time I ever heard someone trying to pawn the smell left from smoking dope off on their wife burning tea bags.

That must have left quite an elite order


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I realize I ain't a member of ya'lls fine, oustanding organization but I just spent the last half hour reading the tirade of Gagirl and the shameful whooping she placed on FD. Brother I must admit I'm embarrassed for you. Last time I saw a man drug through the mud that bad was in a thread about a sheep in wolf's clothing, something bout 11 P & Y or something like that. PSA member's, the wind has done been let out of my sails. Once i admired you senior members on here for your strength, widom, knowledge, fortitude and all them other big words, but I got a mutt out in the garage that would've stood up better than ya'll did. GA girl swooping through yall's thread reminds me of those gobbler guillotines. Heads are rolling everywhere. As an objective observer I see numerous errors starting at your sergeant at arms supposedly watching the door all the way to El Presidente. Kenny says he's back there eating lunch, shoot, I'll bet he was just pickin his nose, thinkin how they look just like tiny gators. Elfii is probably half way to the Houston County line with yall's meager collections aiming to make it to Puerto Rico, he was just trying to throw yall with all those fancy "liars counting money"sayings. Dutchman has his head buried in Webster's Dictionary, trying to figure out how come he can't spell and Scouter is running around trying to figure just who exactly is a member. Muddy, 243, and other senior officers sit on the sidelines, chuckling amongst themselves while ole FD takes it in the teeth. And every time FD looks for support they're hollerin "I got your back FD". There's a bunch of friends for ya. One female has invaded your ranks and instantaneously an implosion has occured. Thank goodness the rest of you'uns don't need you're wife's permission to get online. Anarchy is rampant, yall's walls are crumbling from within and as a fellow hunter it pains me to see yall let these atrocities occur. There needs to be discipline, what would the great and honorable General George Patton would think if he were alive today? I bet there would be some boys getting their heads slapped. Now I'm sure she puts her pants on one leg at a time just like yall do (nothing personal intended FD) so figure out what it's gonna take to win, and yall get back out there and get it right. I've tried to go easy on you guys tonight but if I have to come back on here and address these shortcomings again I'm afraid I'll have to make some recommendations for position changes or quite possibly an all out mutiny.
Now in the morning I will be at the hospital for some testing and won't get done until about noon so try and hold off on asking for advice until then. I should have plenty of time for inquiries in the afternoon. 
Good Luck and Godspeed.

BTW Bigabow, you should be put in for a commendation cause you're the only one who tried to be proactive. Fine job, young man.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 12, 2006)

ed'sboy said:


> I realize I ain't a member of ya'lls fine, oustanding organization but I just spent the last half hour reading the tirade of Gagirl and the shameful whooping she placed on FD. Brother I must admit I'm embarrassed for you. Last time I saw a man drug through the mud that bad was in a thread about a sheep in wolf's clothing, something bout 11 P & Y or something like that. PSA member's, the wind has done been let out of my sails. Once i admired you senior members on here for your strength, widom, knowledge, fortitude and all them other big words, but I got a mutt out in the garage that would've stood up better than ya'll did. GA girl swooping through yall's thread reminds me of those gobbler guillotines. Heads are rolling everywhere. As an objective observer I see numerous errors starting at your sergeant at arms supposedly watching the door all the way to El Presidente. Kenny says he's back there eating lunch, shoot, I'll bet he was just pickin his nose, thinkin how they look just like tiny gators. Elfii is probably half way to the Houston County line with yall's meager collections aiming to make it to Puerto Rico, he was just trying to throw yall with all those fancy "liars counting money"sayings. Dutchman has his head buried in Webster's Dictionary, trying to figure out how come he can't spell and Scouter is running around trying to figure just who exactly is a member. Muddy, 243, and other senior officers sit on the sidelines, chuckling amongst themselves while ole FD takes it in the teeth. And every time FD looks for support they're hollerin "I got your back FD". There's a bunch of friends for ya. One female has invaded your ranks and instantaneously an implosion has occured. Thank goodness the rest of you'uns don't need you're wife's permission to get online. Anarchy is rampant, yall's walls are crumbling from within and as a fellow hunter it pains me to see yall let these atrocities occur. There needs to be discipline, what would the great and honorable General George Patton would think if he were alive today? I bet there would be some boys getting their heads slapped. Now I'm sure she puts her pants on one leg at a time just like yall do (nothing personal intended FD) so figure out what it's gonna take to win, and yall get back out there and get it right. I've tried to go easy on you guys tonight but if I have to come back on here and address these shortcomings again I'm afraid I'll have to make some recommendations for position changes or quite possibly an all out mutiny.
> Now in the morning I will be at the hospital for some testing and won't get done until about noon so try and hold off on asking for advice until then. I should have plenty of time for inquiries in the afternoon.
> Good Luck and Godspeed.
> 
> BTW Bigabow, you should be put in for a commendation cause you're the only one who tried to be proactive. Fine job, young man.


 
Back seat drivers


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

ed'sboy said:


> I realize I ain't a member of ya'lls fine, oustanding organization but I just spent the last half hour reading the tirade of Gagirl and the shameful whooping she placed on FD. Brother I must admit I'm embarrassed for you. Last time I saw a man drug through the mud that bad was in a thread about a sheep in wolf's clothing, something bout 11 P & Y or something like that. PSA member's, the wind has done been let out of my sails. Once i admired you senior members on here for your strength, widom, knowledge, fortitude and all them other big words, but I got a mutt out in the garage that would've stood up better than ya'll did. GA girl swooping through yall's thread reminds me of those gobbler guillotines. Heads are rolling everywhere. As an objective observer I see numerous errors starting at your sergeant at arms supposedly watching the door all the way to El Presidente. Kenny says he's back there eating lunch, shoot, I'll bet he was just pickin his nose, thinkin how they look just like tiny gators. Elfii is probably half way to the Houston County line with yall's meager collections aiming to make it to Puerto Rico, he was just trying to throw yall with all those fancy "liars counting money"sayings. Dutchman has his head buried in Webster's Dictionary, trying to figure out how come he can't spell and Scouter is running around trying to figure just who exactly is a member. Muddy, 243, and other senior officers sit on the sidelines, chuckling amongst themselves while ole FD takes it in the teeth. And every time FD looks for support they're hollerin "I got your back FD". There's a bunch of friends for ya. One female has invaded your ranks and instantaneously an implosion has occured. Thank goodness the rest of you'uns don't need you're wife's permission to get online. Anarchy is rampant, yall's walls are crumbling from within and as a fellow hunter it pains me to see yall let these atrocities occur. There needs to be discipline, what would the great and honorable General George Patton would think if he were alive today? I bet there would be some boys getting their heads slapped. Now I'm sure she puts her pants on one leg at a time just like yall do (nothing personal intended FD) so figure out what it's gonna take to win, and yall get back out there and get it right. I've tried to go easy on you guys tonight but if I have to come back on here and address these shortcomings again I'm afraid I'll have to make some recommendations for position changes or quite possibly an all out mutiny.
> Now in the morning I will be at the hospital for some testing and won't get done until about noon so try and hold off on asking for advice until then. I should have plenty of time for inquiries in the afternoon.
> Good Luck and Godspeed.
> 
> BTW Bigabow, you should be put in for a commendation cause you're the only one who tried to be proactive. Fine job, young man.




Dadgum. Talk about somebody fillin out an application.......


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Dadgum. Talk about somebody fillin out an application.......



I think he's over qualified.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 13, 2006)

Posted by FX Jenkins on another thread 





> Hey everyone...we just had a fire over in the PSA kitchen...and than prompted me to remind everyone to check the batteries in your smoke detectors..specially with all the christmas trees in the house...


 
I think he's trying to get Gagirl stirred up again today with threads such as that.......He's obviously referring to her culinary skills, and work towards the afore mentioned merit badge.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

Ed's boy, that hurt !!! I'll agree to an extent. Some of what you observed was justified. I missed the tirade yesterday afternoon. I actually had to work. Imagine that !!! I'm kinda glad I did miss it. It looks like it got ugly. I can only hope that Kenny does a better job of keeping the door and such does not occur again.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Ed's boy, that hurt !!! I'll agree to an extent. Some of what you observed was justified. I missed the tirade yesterday afternoon. I actually had to work. Imagine that !!! I'm kinda glad I did miss it. It looks like it got ugly. I can only hope that Kenny does a better job of keeping the door and such does not occur again.



I didn't go back and read it again, but did he say Kenny was eatin boogers for lunch?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I didn't go back and read it again, but did he say Kenny was eatin boogers for lunch?



I think what he actually said was Kenny was eating lunch instead of watching the door, and was picking his nose daydreaming about little gators...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Dadgum. Talk about somebody fillin out an application.......



Im reviewing his app. now........Ive got a few questions. Anyone else.....


Im a little unsure if he is defiling our elite order (odor) or looking for a nomination. I will hold a 8 am meeting with all elected officers to further discuss this matter.......


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

What a mess! Leave for a few hours and come back in here and DADGUM! This place is littered. FX Jenkins needs to get in here and get this place swept up.

The only good thing about all that yapping was that we did get some more information on Fulldraw. Let's see, egg laying, no puppy at home, and something about a cheerleading outfit. Is that about all?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> What a mess! Leave for a few hours and come back in here and DADGUM! This place is littered. FX Jenkins needs to get in here and get this place swept up.
> 
> The only good thing about all that yapping was that we did get some more information on Fulldraw. Let's see, egg laying, no puppy at home, and something about a cheerleading outfit. Is that about all?



you missed a little but im sure you will go back and look today.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> What a mess! Leave for a few hours and come back in here and DADGUM! This place is littered. FX Jenkins needs to get in here and get this place swept up.
> 
> The only good thing about all that yapping was that we did get some more information on Fulldraw. Let's see, egg laying, no puppy at home, and something about a cheerleading outfit. Is that about all?



I'm still    about the cheerleading outfit.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im reviewing his app. now........Ive got a few questions. Anyone else.....
> 
> 
> Im a little unsure if he is defiling our elite order (odor) or looking for a nomination. I will hold a 8 am meeting with all elected officers to further discuss this matter.......



Loads of 'em...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> some college cheer leader left it in the back seat of my truck.........



You're gonna be sleeping in the back seat of that truck when she see this.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You're gonna be sleeping in the back seat of that truck when she see this.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess we can look for the 10 ft. cheerleader to recognize FD, at the eatin meetin.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I guess we can look for the 10 ft. cheerleader to recognize FD, at the eatin meetin.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im reviewing his app. now........Ive got a few questions. Anyone else.....
> 
> 
> Im a little unsure if he is defiling our elite order (odor) or looking for a nomination. I will hold a 8 am meeting with all elected officers to further discuss this matter.......



I think it was more of a defiling, and crowin about how glad he is to see, what he thinks, of our power "crumbling"....  His poor attempt at wit, er stirrin, should go unrecognized!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> you missed a little but im sure you will go back and look today.....



I don't think I'm strong enough to wade through all of that stuff...


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

GA GIRL!!!!! Stop right THERE!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I don't think I'm strong enough to wade through all of that stuff...



maybe muddy will send you the cliff notes version.......


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Boys, she is at the door...   Wielding a frying pan in her left hand.......  WHOA, watch it.... OH didn't see the fire extinguisher in her right, wow, that's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> GA GIRL!!!!! Stop right THERE!


Dang Kenny......how did you get knocked onto the floor?


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> maybe muddy will send you the cliff notes version.......



LOL, as slow as I read, I HAD to use the cliff notes....


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

She missed with a 'roundhouse' fryin pan, but got me with a uppercut with the fire extinguisher!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boys, she is at the door...   Wielding a frying pan in her left hand.......  WHOA, watch it.... OH didn't see the fire extinguisher in her right, wow, that's gonna leave a mark!



Kenny's gonna get killed again....


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

This is like one of those scary movies... I'm trying to catch back up to her... But wouldn't you know it, efliii didn't pay the power bill, so no light... I'm affraid she's 'stalking' around about to blindside us AGAIN!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Where is edsboy? he seemed to have everything figured out........


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Kenny's gonna get killed again....



Yea, great!!!  I noticed I took the BRUNT of her anger yesterday, will all of these:


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> This is like one of those scary movies... I'm trying to catch back up to her... But wouldn't you know it, efliii didn't pay the power bill, so no light... I'm affraid she's 'stalking' around about to blindside us AGAIN!!!!



Quick.......everyone to the kitchen!!!!   She will never go in there....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2006)

uh-oh.....she's lurking fella's.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Jim, you just gonna sit there, watching aimlessly? ---- Maybe ed'sboy DID have it right!


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

I wonder if the mods even look at this thread anymore????


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Quick.......everyone to the kitchen!!!!   She will never go in there....



Oh lord, THAT will definately get her rousted about!!!  WHY FD???? WHY???????????????????


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I wonder if the mods even look at this thread anymore????



I doubt it.......they are scared we are going to over throw this site....


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I wonder if the mods even look at this thread anymore????



Is that ALL you can offer at a time of crisis????  We need to be circling the wagons... Boltin the doors... And your worried about the MODS?????????


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh lord, THAT will definately get her rousted about!!!  WHY FD???? WHY???????????????????



There aint enough room in the laundry room and NO you cant get behind the stove with me........


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

FD, quick, take the OLD (not her's) crossbow and put it on the back porch, she'll sure go for the bait, and we can lock her out then!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Jim, you just gonna sit there, watching aimlessly? ---- Maybe ed'sboy DID have it right!



We need to distract her.  I'm thinking she's about 50 posts behind right now, so we've got time to come up with something.  Any ideas?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> FD, quick, take the OLD (not her's) crossbow and put it on the back porch, she'll sure go for the bait, and we can lock her out then!



As long as we are in the kitchen or laundry room we are safe.........just in case i got a puppy tied up out back......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> We need to distract her.  I'm thinking she's about 50 posts behind right now, so we've got time to come up with something.  Any ideas?



NEW THREAD!!!!!

Something about cooking......she will never look in there....


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> We need to distract her.  I'm thinking she's about 50 posts behind right now, so we've got time to come up with something.  Any ideas?



    

How about lets start talking about something that.... well.... that she'd either find offensive, OR, that she cares nothing about....

Hey, Preacher Man, how about a Prayer for us, that we make it thru?


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> just in case i got a puppy tied up out back......



Even better....


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Doe, you kook, what took you so LONG?  Late night in mid-town?


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> NEW THREAD!!!!!
> 
> Something about cooking......she will never look in there....



You might be on to something, if we ALL go to another thread, she'll get no responses..... But I hate abandoning ship!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> You might be on to something, if we ALL go to another thread, she'll get no responses..... But I hate abandoning ship!



either that or offer membership........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Doe, you kook, what took you so LONG?  Late night in mid-town?


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> either that or offer membership........



Are you INSANE???? You DID let her cook for you last night!!!!!!!!!  She slipped ya something!  You should know better than to know that the PSA and Ya-Ya will NEVER join forces...

Check the handbook.... Chapter 7: PSA An Entity by Itself, page 9, paragraphs 2a-4g.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

Dutch, check the tea. I smell something burning.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Whew, she's gone!!!  We gave her the slip!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Are you INSANE???? You DID let her cook for you last night!!!!!!!!!  She slipped ya something!  You should know better than to know that the PSA and Ya-Ya will NEVER join forces...
> 
> Check the handbook.... Chapter 7: PSA An Entity by Itself, page 9, paragraphs 2a-4g.




Her cook.............   

man kenny......your funny


The HMWH club disbanded the ya-ya's........


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

Yall are moving to quick.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

Fellas, no offense intended, but what I saw yesterday was not pot stirrin'. It was an attempt to cause division within our ranks. I think Savage coined it "agitatin'" in another context. There is strength in numbers. Let's all stick together and we can ward off these attacks on our order (or odor)...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fellas, no offense intended, but what I saw yesterday was not pot stirrin'. It was an attempt to cause division within our ranks. I think Savage coined it "agitatin'" in another context. There is strength in numbers. Let's all stick together and we can ward off these attacks on our order (or odor)...



amen there is strenght in the numbers!
ALL FOR ONE ONE FOR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fellas, no offense intended, but what I saw yesterday was not pot stirrin'. It was an attempt to cause division within our ranks. I think Savage coined it "agitatin'" in another context. There is strength in numbers. Let's all stick together and we can ward off these attacks on our order (or odor)...



Yea..I got all flustered, in the smoke and fog of war...fratricide everywhere...Bollman would have been dissapointed...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> What a mess! Leave for a few hours and come back in here and DADGUM! This place is littered. FX Jenkins needs to get in here and get this place swept up.



FD took my broom home last night....mumbled something about cobb webs in the dog house....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Did our President just suggest offering membership to GAGirl77 or did I dream that? 

Assuming I didn't dream it, something's basically wrong with that philosophy. I thought Fulldraw74 had her chained to the washing machine? What's going on in here? It would seem that our leader can't even control his own household.

I STILL smell a coup...


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I STILL smell a coup...



That might just be burnt tea bags.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Did our President just suggest offering membership to GAGirl77 or did I dream that?
> 
> Assuming I didn't dream it, something's basically wrong with that philosophy. I thought Fulldraw74 had her chained to the washing machine? What's going on in here? It would seem that our leader can't even control his own household.
> 
> I STILL smell a coup...





Care to give us the REAL reason you cant make it to Macon saturday?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

possible new member in the running.......


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89886


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> possible new member in the running.......
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89886



As Co-Lead Detectives, Muddy and I will check him out and report back...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> As Co-Lead Detectives, Muddy and I will check him out and report back...



Yeah. ..............Book 'em Dano


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> possible new member in the running.......
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89886


 
May have potential but the PSA needs to have rigid standards (from here on out) and pot stirring is about consistency and committment. One good post ain't near enough - IMHO.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

You got a good point there Doe...this is a SERIOUS commitment...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> May have potential but the PSA needs to have rigid standards (from here on out) and pot stirring is about consistency and committment. One good post ain't near enough - IMHO.



Agreed................We need to establish a "watch list" for potential members.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> You got a good point there Doe...this is a SERIOUS commitment...



l agree with you both this could be one of those "run by fruitings".lets see what happens when it gets hot in the kitchen


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> l agree with you both this could be one of those "run by fruitings".lets see what happens when it gets hot in the kitchen



They've definitely got to have stickin' power. Also, we gotta' see how they take to Muddy's corn squeezins'.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> May have potential but the PSA needs to have rigid standards (from here on out) and pot stirring is about consistency and committment. One good post ain't near enough - IMHO.



Agreed as well....  Pot Stirrin aint about one feeble attempt at being down right silly, its much more.... Its knowing the 'inside jokes'... Havin the quick wit.... And knowing just the right time to stir!!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, and by the way boys....  We REALLY need to take a look at our OWN membership.... While at lunch today with many Woodites, I heard some disturbing tales from and about Branch!!!!   Good grief, I have to remind myself constantly that he IS a Preacher!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh, and by the way boys....  We REALLY need to take a look at our OWN membership.... While at lunch today with many Woodites, I heard some disturbing tales from and about Branch!!!!   Good grief, I have to remind myself constantly that he IS a Preacher!



I tell ya what....I don't think I've ever see a man of the cloth stuff as much tobacco in his mouth as ole Branch.....  

Course he is cheap, and buys his backy by the bulk at Ingles.   Pretty smart considering how much he puts in at once.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> I tell ya what....I don't think I've ever see a man of the cloth stuff as much tobacco in his mouth as ole Branch.....
> 
> Course he is cheap, and buys his backy by the bulk at Ingles.   Pretty smart considering how much he puts in at once.



Yea, at first thought 1 lb. of baccer is a TON... But when you put 1/10th of it in ONE chew, I imagine he goes thur a few POUNDS a week!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> May have potential but the PSA needs to have rigid standards (from here on out) and pot stirring is about consistency and committment. One good post ain't near enough - IMHO.



Once again, I am in agreement with my fellow mutt hater.

The entire body of work that a person has submitted must be reviewed. It's a laborious process, somtimes lasting several minutes, but Muddy and I can handle it. We do solicit input from our fellow PSA members, however. We can use all the help we can get, especially if the cork gets knocked outta the squeezins' jug...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good points........so its determined we need to have a PSA "watch list" for future members and maybe a probation period to prove their worth........


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

Some of us are just blessed with big mouths and small gums.


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 13, 2006)

As a fellow PSA member, I'd like to request some help on my "New state record!!!?" thread. I seemed to have failed miserably so far.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Good points........so its determined we need to have a PSA "watch list" for future members and maybe a probation period to prove their worth........



Why don't you, as current President, start a new thread to that effect?

I stress the term "current" President, 'cause if you let GAGirl get loose in here again, we may need to reconsider and impeach your butt...

So much for her being chained to the washer...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Good points........so its determined we need to have a PSA "watch list" for future members and maybe a probation period to prove their worth........



Since Kenny keeps the door, I say he keeps up with the "watch list", since he's the first to see anyone who wants in.. 

They can be awarded points for good stir'n. Noted by their name as * and so on.............................All in favor.........


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> As a fellow PSA member, I'd like to request some help on my "New state record!!!?" thread. I seemed to have failed miserably so far.



DC Hunter has sounded the alarm boys...to the rescue...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> As a fellow PSA member, I'd like to request some help on my "New state record!!!?" thread. I seemed to have failed miserably so far.



I just noticed that.......good work.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Why don't you, as current President, start a new thread to that effect?
> 
> I stress the term "current" President, 'cause if you let GAGirl get loose in here again, we may need to reconsider and impeach your butt...
> 
> So much for her being chained to the washer...




Watch it or i will have to get a new "running" partner next election........Mr. VICE president......


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> As a fellow PSA member, I'd like to request some help on my "New state record!!!?" thread. I seemed to have failed miserably so far.



I'm there for you, DC.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Since Kenny keeps the door, I say he keeps up with the "watch list", since he's the first to see anyone who wants in..
> 
> They can be awarded points for good stir'n. Noted by their name as * and so on.............................All in favor.........



Aye.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Watch it or i will have to get a new "running" partner next election........Mr. VICE president......



I ain't skeered...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Why don't you, as current President, start a new thread to that effect?
> 
> I stress the term "current" President, 'cause if you let GAGirl get loose in here again, we may need to reconsider and impeach your butt...
> 
> So much for her being chained to the washer...





One more thing........I dont work the door....I chair the meeting. Kenny is the door man. He is responsible for who enters this establishment.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

With this being the official PSA thread, I make a motion that the first post be updated to include our "watch list"


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the help fellas. That ladle was getting hard to stir.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> One more thing........I dont work the door....I chair the meeting. Kenny is the door man. He is responsible for who enters this establishment.......



To a certain extent!!!!  I aint about to give another man's wife popknots when she tries to bully her way into the meetings....  Just can't bring myself to it..... That is, unless given permission by her husband... Then


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> To a certain extent!!!!  I aint about to give another man's wife popknots when she tries to bully her way into the meetings....  Just can't bring myself to it..... That is, unless given permission by her husband... Then



Permission Granted........


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> To a certain extent!!!!  I aint about to give another man's wife popknots when she tries to bully her way into the meetings....  Just can't bring myself to it..... That is, unless given permission by her husband... Then



Im concerned too...wearin that Oregon shirt you ain't as big as I thought, guess that Gator created a optical illusion...


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GAgirl is LURKING!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> some college cheer leader left it in the back seat of my truck.........



WHAT the     ....DO NOT TALK LIKE THAT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

I got her trapped at the door fellas.... Can't hold her long... She is probably on pg. 36 now... Catchin up FAST!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> You're gonna be sleeping in the back seat of that truck when she see this.



Oh...you are right about that one. He will real lonely for awhile.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



quick somebody grab a frying pan !
AN EYE FOR AN EYE I SAY!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


>



Glad you find this funny......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I guess we can look for the 10 ft. cheerleader to recognize FD, at the eatin meetin.



that or the black eye he will have when I get home...


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> WHAT the     ....DO NOT TALK LIKE THAT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Uh, that was the day he let me borrow his truck.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

Im hiding in the oven...tell me when its over....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Did our President just suggest offering membership to GAGirl77 or did I dream that?
> 
> Assuming I didn't dream it, something's basically wrong with that philosophy. I thought Fulldraw74 had her chained to the washing machine? What's going on in here? It would seem that our leader can't even control his own household.
> 
> I STILL smell a coup...



UUUmmmm....he doesn't run the house hold....I do!!! Offering me a membership...I own FD therefore I own this club.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That might just be burnt tea bags.



AND YOU........


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> UUUmmmm....he doesn't run the house hold....I do!!! Offering me a membership...I own FD therefore I own this club.....



There must be some mistake...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> To a certain extent!!!!  I aint about to give another man's wife popknots when she tries to bully her way into the meetings....  Just can't bring myself to it..... That is, unless given permission by her husband... Then



I can handle you buddy boy....you don't need permission!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Permission Granted........



Since you can't do it.......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Tattle tail.......


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Since you can't do it.......




Oh my...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

GOOD LORD SOMEBODY GRAB A FRYIN' PAN FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

DCHunter said:


> Uh, that was the day he let me borrow his truck.



Sure....he doesn't let anyone drive his truck. Nice try.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> There must be some mistake...



Sorry, there is not mistake. I have papers on him!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Would somebody please get her outta here?!?!?!?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> There must be some mistake...



Clearly. We were told different. We understand from reliable sources Fulldraw has never made a pot of tea in his life. She's not foolin' me. He's the boss around that house, make no mistake about it.

Nice try GaGirl. I bet that crossbow ain't even yours!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> GOOD LORD SOMEBODY GRAB A FRYIN' PAN FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!



People are not listening to you...they are hiding!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Quick GAGirl....I se your crossbow over there....You better run get it.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Would somebody please get her outta here?!?!?!?



YOU DO IT........if you can


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Quick GAGirl....I se your crossbow over there....You better run get it.



Read back some....it is on the top shelf on the closet. FD thinks I can not get it down because i am short.
Good Try


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> People are not listening to you...they are hiding!!!!



COMMON' FELLAS!   
slap down again pa,slap her down again!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> YOU DO IT........if you can



I can't even SEE you. Wait a minute. That's the ticket. We ignore her and she goes away. I'll be right back. I gotta go fix my ignore list.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Read back some....it is on the top shelf on the closet. FD thinks I can not get it down because i am short.
> Good Try



Well, at  least I tried....wasn't worried about giving you another weapon, since you never got a chance to learn how to shoot it.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I can't even SEE you. Wait a minute. That's the ticket. We ignore her and she goes away. I'll be right back. I gotta go fix my ignore list.



tryed that yesterday she like one them ants you cant get rid of!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> COMMON' FELLAS!
> slap down again pa,slap her down again!



   ...work harder at it...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Well, at  least I tried....wasn't worried about giving you another weapon, since you never got a chance to learn how to shoot it.



But I did....and hit bullseye.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> tryed that yesterday she like one them ants you cant get rid of!



Hurts like .... when I bite!!!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Hurts like .... when I bite!!!!!



Notice FD isn't here... Rumor has it... He's sneakin out back with the crossbow... A new puppy on a leash.... And something about letting the puppy go OFF THE LEASH and target practice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> ...work harder at it...



Don't ya got something, ANYTHING to burn on the stove!!!???


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Notice FD isn't here... Rumor has it... He's sneakin out back with the crossbow... A new puppy on a leash.... And something about letting the puppy go OFF THE LEASH and target practice!!!!!!!!!!!!




If a new puppy would keep her outta here, I'm for passing the hat to take a collection to buy her one.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Notice FD isn't here... Rumor has it... He's sneakin out back with the crossbow... A new puppy on a leash.... And something about letting the puppy go OFF THE LEASH and target practice!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think that is the reason......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Don't ya got something, ANYTHING to burn on the stove!!!???



Nope....I am at work. Didn't use the stove this morning.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Nope....I am at work. Didn't use the stove this morning.



Do you ever use the stove?  Well other than to burn tea bags?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If a new puppy would keep her outta here, I'm for passing the hat to take a collection to buy her one.



Well now I have the whole dog pound......might as well teach ya'll how to behave.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If a new puppy would keep her outta here, I'm for passing the hat to take a collection to buy her one.



I'm in for $20!!!!  Come on guys... Our association is PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Do you ever use the stove?  Well other than to burn tea bags?



On occasions.....


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Boys.............  I say we have an UPHEAVEL of our President!!!!  GAgirl is about as bad as Hillary!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm in for $20!!!!  Come on guys... Our association is PRICELESS!!!



  ....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boys.............  I say we have an UPHEAVEL of our President!!!!  GAgirl is about as bad as Hillary!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm in for $20!!!!  Come on guys... Our association is PRICELESS!!!



I'm all in.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> If a new puppy would keep her outta here, I'm for passing the hat to take a collection to buy her one.



hey i want a new puppy!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> UUUmmmm....he doesn't run the house hold....I do!!! Offering me a membership...I own FD therefore I own this club.....



You own the dish rags........now back to the dishes.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

Darcy said:


> hey i want a new puppy!



try the swap and sell forum.
*DADGUMMIT WHERE ISTHAT KENNY!*


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Oh my...



Did you not pay attention to bigabows post yesterday????
We all stand as one.............coward....


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

Im stayin on the porch.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> try the swap and sell forum.
> *DADGUMMIT WHERE ISTHAT KENNY!*



i was just figurin' yall were giving them away


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> try the swap and sell forum.
> *DADGUMMIT WHERE ISTHAT KENNY!*



Kenny is eating boogers.....don't you read anything?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Clearly. We were told different. We understand from reliable sources Fulldraw has never made a pot of tea in his life. She's not foolin' me. He's the boss around that house, make no mistake about it.
> 
> Nice try GaGirl. I bet that crossbow ain't even yours!




You tell her elfii...........

ps.....nice dead horse kicking with the crossbow addition


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boys.............  I say we have an UPHEAVEL of our President!!!!  GAgirl is about as bad as Hillary!!!!



I say we need a new door man......cant even keep out a 5'3" 120lbs woman.......


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I say we need a new door man......cant even keep out a 5'3" 120lbs woman.......



aye


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I say we need a new door man......cant even keep out a 5'3" 120lbs woman.......



You couldn't do better yourself......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> *AYE*



Come one biggy....you seem to like and scrap with me. Why don't you do it.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> You couldn't do better yourself......



If you notice......your not at home in the house either


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> If you notice......your not at home in the house either



Really....I am at work. I will be home soon and you will at home waiting on he to come in to hug me and tell me how much you missed me just like every other day...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Come one biggy....you seem to like and scrap with me. Why don't you do it.....



gal every time l get you out the door Kenny lets you back in,
or is the back door open again???????????


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Really....I am at work. I will be home soon and you will at home waiting on he to come in to hug me and tell me how much you missed me just like every other day...



exactly.......as soon as your done cooking supper, washing dishes and cleaning the house.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You tell her elfii...........
> 
> ps.....nice dead horse kicking with the crossbow addition



You will notice there was no "comeback". I may have found a chink in her armor.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> gal every time l get you out the door Kenny lets you back in,
> or is the back door open again???????????



Where is Kenny????????


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> gal every time l get you out the door Kenny lets you back in,
> or is the back door open again???????????



We have talked about this....I killed Kenny.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

elfiii said:


> You will notice there was no "comeback". I may have found a chink in her armor.



well leave that horse alone and kick that kinkoops


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> exactly.......as soon as your done cooking supper, washing dishes and cleaning the house.



     ....you know that ain't gonna happen. That is why I have you.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> well leave that hore alone and kick that kink





    

where is the spell checker.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

elfiii said:


> You will notice there was no "comeback". I may have found a chink in her armor.



I must have missed something....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> ....you know that ain't gonna happen. That is why I have you.



Yes.....thats why you have me. To ensure you get it done.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> well leave that hore alone and kick that kink



WHAT........


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yes.....thats why you have me. To ensure you get it done.....



Sniffing glue again. I can't ever leave you at homealone.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Sniffing glue again. I can't ever leave you at homealone.



The kids are here to watch over me......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> The kids are here to watch over me......



You are below there level.......


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I must have missed something....



Clearly, but I'm not tellin'. You have to figure it out. I guess you'll just have to go re-read the entire thread to figure out what I'm talkin about, and that ought to take quite a while.

Don't worry, its' hidden in plain view.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> You are below there level.......



well.....i do put up with you everyday and you are with me....guess your a few fries short of a happy meal also....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Clearly, but I'm not tellin'. You have to figure it out. I guess you'll just have to go re-read the entire thread to figure out what I'm talkin about, and that ought to take quite a while.
> 
> Don't worry, its' hidden in plain view.



I'm not worried about it....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> well.....i do put up with you everyday and you are with me....guess your a few fries short of a happy meal also....



Good point....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good night boys.....see ya'll tomorrow. Biggy are you taking the door?


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Good night boys.....see ya'll tomorrow. Biggy are you taking the door?



looks that way


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 13, 2006)

Good grief....I sat in the doctors office for 3+ hours  with a sick kid and come back to this?  Who let her in here again.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Good grief....I sat in the doctors office for 3+ hours  with a sick kid and come back to this?  Who let her in here again.



KENNY..........


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 13, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Good grief....I sat in the doctors office for 3+ hours  with a sick kid and come back to this?  Who let her in here again.



she killed Kenny again!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Since Kenny keeps the door, I say he keeps up with the "watch list", since he's the first to see anyone who wants in..
> 
> They can be awarded points for good stir'n. Noted by their name as * and so on.............................All in favor.........



Aye...


----------



## Buck (Dec 13, 2006)

I’m not really a memeber of the PSA and I know you guys are very sensitive to the club here, but did ya’ll notice the spell check error in BIGABOW’s post?  Surely that has to be some sort of rules violation there????


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

Yip yap and jibberish, yip yap and jibberish.....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh the shame. I just new the honorable PSA would be able to strategize a way to fend off a 5'3" fairy avatar weilding midget on the second day of attacks for sure.

But alas, I return home this evening to see that not only did she inflict more damage, the threads preceeding her attacks wreaked of disarray at the thought of her impending attacks.

I fear the PSA is turning into the PWA, all over one mere female.

The shame.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> I’m not really a memeber of the PSA and I know you guys are very sensitive to the club here, but did ya’ll notice the spell check error in BIGABOW’s post?  Surely that has to be some sort of rules violation there????




That was a classic......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Oh the shame. I just new the honorable PSA would be able to strategize a way to fend off a 5'3" fairy avatar weilding midget on the second day of attacks for sure.
> 
> But alas, I return home this evening to see that not only did she inflict more damage, the threads preceeding her attacks wreaked of disarray at the thought of her impending attacks.
> 
> ...





What makes you think today was not strategy?

Some secrets are only shared amongst those THOROUGHLY trained for this type of warfare. There are a select few here, who over the years, have received extensive verbal warefare training. They are very elite and covert. They speak in codes and very few know who they are. It is stricly a top-secret team. So to calm your fears scooter.........Trust me our best men are on it and this situation is being handled.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> What makes you think today was not strategy?
> 
> Some secrets are only shared amongst those THOROUGHLY trained for this type of warfare. There are a select few here, who over the years, have received extensive verbal warefare training. They are very elite and covert. They speak in codes and very few know who they are. It is stricly a top-secret team. So to calm your fears scooter.........Trust me our best men are on it and this situation is being handled.


 
You're just feeling cocky cause it's not going to be cold out in the dog house tonight.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> You're just feeling cocky cause it's not going to be cold out in the dog house tonight.



And he'll have a better view of the "meteor" shower.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 13, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> You're just feeling cocky cause it's not going to be cold out in the dog house tonight.



That too but on a serious rolleyes: ) note.......
I have been in direct contact with our team and i can confirm offensive actions are being taken but for security purposes can not indulge in the specifics.....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And he'll have a better view of the "meteor" shower.


 
Good thing he got the crossbow out before she got home


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Where is Kenny????????



Sorry guys... I was out shopping for a safe!!!   

I tried to warn ya'll.... She ambushed me again... I was warding her off fine... The Hillary remark kept her a bay for a while.... But then I had to head out....  Big was on his own!


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

So.... With a couple of 'aye', does that mean a new "PSA-Watch List" thread needs to be started by our Sgt. of Arms?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> So.... With a couple of 'aye', does that mean a new "PSA-Watch List" thread needs to be started by our Sgt. of Arms?



Would you be so kind?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 14, 2006)

From those of us that are relatively new members of the PSA that have real jobs and cannot dedicate 8 hours and 6 pages cowering in the corner or running from room to room trying to avoid assault from 5'3" skillet wielding midgets, for fear of becoming the first members of the soon to be PWA.

Please take a better stand today. It is painful to come home and have to read 6 pages of grown men cowering in fear of a solitary woman.

SHEEEESSSSSSSSSH


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> So.... With a couple of 'aye', does that mean a new "PSA-Watch List" thread needs to be started by our Sgt. of Arms?



That would be very nice of you, Sarge.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang scooter, that "real job" comment kinda stings....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Dang scooter, that "real job" comment kinda stings....



Being insensitive, is he? Did it sting as badly as that PM you got that time?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 14, 2006)

I wonder how many "lost man hours" can be attributed to Woody's ??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Being insensitive, is he? Did it sting as badly as that PM you got that time?



Same severity, just in a different location....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I wonder how many "lost man hours" can be attributed to Woody's ??



I have no idea what you're talking about. And what'd you mean lost? This is important, world-changing stuff we discuss in here.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I wonder how many "lost man hours" can be attributed to Woody's ??



I would venture to say,..................oh.................bout a half hour or so


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 14, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I would venture to say,..................oh.................bout a half hour or so



yeah 45 mins. tops.....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I wonder how many "lost man hours" can be attributed to Woody's ??



Well...when it comes to me...it's your tax dollars being well spent.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 14, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Well...when it comes to me...it's your tax dollars being well spent.



UNCLE SAM WANTS YOU!!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 14, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> UNCLE SAM WANTS YOU!!!!!



Uncle Sam pays me to keep our internet running in an optimal state.  Posting on Woody's all day is a good way to monitor our connectivity.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 14, 2006)

Man it just took 2 hrs to get all caught up but now I know why  the wind blew so hard yesterday with all the  HOT air that was going on here


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 15, 2006)

WHO is supposed to be in the kitchen?   this had slipped to the bottom of page 2...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 15, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> WHO is supposed to be in the kitchen? this had slipped to the bottom of page 2...


 
I think we have an administrator gone astray here, taking liberties to conceal potentially damaging revelations to his campaign.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 15, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I think we have an administrator gone astray here, taking liberties to conceal potentially damaging revelations to his campaign.



still licking wounds I suppose...& on that note, Im gonna do the same...

Ya'll have a fine weekend everybody...hunt hard, stay safe, and be thankful....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 16, 2006)

PSAers, check out the pics and follow up from our dinner tonight in the "gatherings" forum. We had a great time. I'm sorry some had to miss it. We got some great info. I must say that Hogguide is very proficient in the distribution of corn. He is a very knowledgeable hunter and pleasure to talk to. Bigabow has a new sig line coming. It's a good 'un !! MUDDYFOOTS and Barefoots were also a pleasure to meet, as well as the Mills family. It's always good to get together with fellow pot stirrers and sportsman.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> PSAers, check out the pics and follow up from our dinner tonight in the "gatherings" forum.


 

Hey SHS,

Wanna post a link to the pics??? I scanned all 900 pages of that forum including the ones where Darcy was bashing old people again. Still didn't see any pics.

sc1


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

Here you go, Scoot...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=985356&posted=1#post985356


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

That was the Central Ga. gathering with the token hotty.

I thought you were talkin about the BPS gathering, my mistake.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> That was the Central Ga. gathering with the token hotty.
> 
> I thought you were talkin about the BPS gathering, my mistake.



Roger that. The "central GA gathering" was last night. Great time, great company, and great food !!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey SHS,

Maybe 243 can come up with a better Crypto for us, since he is in MobCom. I am not sure the one I sent you can't be cracked, unless we go on a up one rotation of the code every Sunday.

sc1


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothing important, just needed one more post to hit 1,300.

So here it is, one more post.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

Anybody heard from 11P&YBowhunter lately? I thought about PMing him to see how he's doin...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Anybody heard from 11P&YBowhunter lately? I thought about PMing him to see how he's doin...



     

Poor devil.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

This guy Threejays is a newbie like me.

However I've been noticing that his posts carry a good amount of wit, always.

I think he is a natural born stirrer and just don't know it.

How about we put him on the "up for consideration" list???


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

That would be up to Sgt. Kenny....


----------



## JR (Dec 18, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> This guy Threejays is a newbie like me.
> 
> However I've been noticing that his posts carry a good amount of wit, always.
> 
> ...



He IS showing potential... We'll add him to the "Watch List"!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Anybody heard from 11P&YBowhunter lately? I thought about PMing him to see how he's doin...



Heard he killed another good one.......saw a pic of it on another site....


----------



## JR (Dec 18, 2006)

Boys, I have a nomination for induction of Membership into the PSA!

North Ga Mtn. Man

Do to ongoing dedication with his quick on liners and the way he turns threads upside down, I'd like to nominate him for induction off of the 'Watch List'.  

Do I have a second?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Boys, I have a nomination for induction of Membership into the PSA!
> 
> North Ga Mtn. Man
> 
> ...


 
Yeah - why not? We need the dues. Just don't let him send them to Darcy. Welcome NGMM.  Make us proud.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the fold, NGMM...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Suga'


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Thanks Suga'



Stirrin' already!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 18, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Stirrin' already!



Dutch do you call him Suga' at family get togethers?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2006)

No. Not yet anyway.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 18, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Dutch do you call him Suga' at family get togethers?



l think l heard the waitress Saturday nite call him suga'


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the elite NGMM..........


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard NGMM.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 18, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Welcome aboard NGMM.



grab a spoon!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 18, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Dutch do you call him Suga' at family get togethers?



NGMM, FYI, I don't call him "Dutch" either...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Yeah - why not? We need the dues. Just don't let him send them to Darcy.



  dang it! way to foil my plan, doe...!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> NGMM, FYI, I don't call him "Dutch" either...



But that's what the NGMM calls me whenever we' re eyeball-to-eyeball.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But that's what the NGMM calls me whenever we' re eyeball-to-eyeball.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

Darcy said:


> dang it! way to foil my plan, doe...!


The PSA can no longer support your purse and shoes (XL) habit. We can't even afford Cheetah girls.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 18, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But that's what the NGMM calls me whenever we' re eyeball-to-eyeball.



I'll call Suga' Suga' when we get eyeball to eyeball too unless there's a crowd. Wouldn't want people thinking the wrong thing.......


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> The PSA can no longer support your purse and shoes (XL) habit. We can't even afford Cheetah girls.


 
SIZE 10.5,, Is that what you said she wears Doe???????

Man, theirs your Sasquatch right there...........


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> SIZE 10.5,, Is that what you said she wears Doe???????
> 
> Man, theirs your Sasquatch right there...........


 
I never estimated their enormity- just made observations based on an Avatar. She claims to be a 71/2 - don't know if that's in feet or inches.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I never estimated their enormity- just made observations based on an Avatar. She claims to be a 71/2 - don't know if that's in feet or inches.


 
Man, a boy could rack up saving money taking her on a snow skiiing weekend. He wouldn't have to rent her any equipment with those boards.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I never estimated their enormity- just made observations based on an Avatar. She claims to be a 71/2 - don't know if that's in feet or inches.


I gonna pay dearly when she logs on. Just kiddin Ms D - vote for doe.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I gonna pay dearly when she logs on. Just kiddin Ms D - vote for doe.


 
Man oh Man, the shame of a beggin fella before he even gets a skillet knot.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

OK, it's been fun..........Gotta do some more work.

Doe, you're own your own with Ms. Darcy when she logs on.

Don't forget to duck..................


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> OK, it's been fun..........Gotta do some more work.
> 
> Doe, you're own your own with Ms. Darcy when she logs on.
> 
> Don't forget to duck..................


 
No doubt a size 11 will be incoming. Good thing she's only a fair shot.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> No doubt a size 11 will be incoming. Good thing she's only a fair shot.


 
I read on one thread that she was a darn good retriever though.
You better hope she didn't learn by fetchin balls..........   

Did I say that out loud........man I hate when I do that....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 18, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I'll call Suga' Suga' when we get eyeball to eyeball too unless there's a crowd. Wouldn't want people thinking the wrong thing.......



Lookin' forward to the day, NG....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I gonna pay dearly when she logs on. Just kiddin Ms D - vote for doe.




Yeah, "you is", Doe...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I read on one thread that she was a darn good retriever though.
> You better hope she didn't learn by fetchin balls..........
> 
> Did I say that out loud........man I hate when I do that....


 
   Yikes! I would like to take this post to personally and publicly apologize to our beloved Ms D. My for my above comments. They were sophmoric and insensitive and I am deeply regretful. Ms D has itty bitty feetsies.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

I wish I could stay awake long enough to watch the carnage.........
Carnage is cool,,,,,,,huh.....uh huh uhh huh uh huh.......


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2006)

Carnage? Sounds like some dead horse kickin' in the offing....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Carnage? Sounds like some dead horse kickin' in the offing....


 
 To bad we don't have something like video playback to see the action in real time...................I heard she swings hard and fast.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 18, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Carnage? Sounds like some dead horse kickin' in the offing....


 
Tradgically - I be that horse. Maybe the apology was sufficient?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 18, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Tradgically - I be that horse. Maybe the apology was sufficient?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

hardy-har-har... yall are just too funny.  

just for yall ... my LITTLE feet... and I'd like to thank your two newest members who kindly sent me their dues by mistake, their contribution assisted in the purchase my new shoes


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't we indict her for misuse of funds or something ??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 19, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Can't we indict her for misuse of funds or something ??



Ok, what did I miss?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> ... and I'd like to thank your two newest members who kindly sent me their dues by mistake, their contribution assisted in the purchase my new shoes.
> 
> How in the heck could that have happened? How'd they get your address? You ain't been trolling the www again, have you?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> hardy-har-har... yall are just too funny.
> 
> just for yall ... my LITTLE feet... and I'd like to thank your two newest members who kindly sent me their dues by mistake, their contribution assisted in the purchase my new shoes


 
Nice, now can you at least put a 55 gal. drum next to em' in the picture for scale so we can judge the truth.......    

It is convenient that you don't have to wear bindings with those boards though.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 19, 2006)

Size 13.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Size 13.


 

You said it...........Not me...

Just remember,you are drawing fire away from Doe and myself....

There is no honor among stirrers when Ms. Darcy starts swinging.

You will be on your own then.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 19, 2006)

I ain't skeered of Miss DaCRY as Sharpie said.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I ain't skeered of Miss DaCRY as Sharpie said.


 

Okie Dokie,

I gotta go to work....... I hope she has school today and doesn't have time to impart too much carnage on you boys.

Ya'll are for sure on your own here.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

try as much as yall like, but there's nothing to stir in that pot...  

yall picked the one thing that i am used to hearing about -- my SHOES!  seems all my buddies like to make fun of my choice in footwear ... front my "motorcycle boots" to my shiney black rubber "galoshes" to my "moccasins" (pictured above)... say what ya want, i dont mind   oh yeh, the one difference is they always say they wonder how i don't topple over being so tall and standing on such little feeties.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 19, 2006)

little feeties?  Now this is becoming just too cute...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> little feeties?  Now this is becoming just too cute...



precious, aint it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> precious, aint it!



Precisely!     .... notice the dancin' feet!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

WELL, she just killed the poo poo out of that ribbing.

*NEXT......................*.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> precious, aint it!



Seems Ms. Darcy was sitting around with a couple of her lady friends one day when one of them says " Did I show you gals this golden necklace my hubby got me?" 

Ms D say "Why that precious."


Not to be out done the second gal shows off this big ole rock on her finger and says " My boyfriend got this for me just cause he loves me so much."

Ms. D " Why that precious."


Why Ms. Darcy didn't anyone get you something lately?


"Why yes my father did."


"And what was that?" they asked


"He sent me to charm school to learn how to say THAT'S PRECIOUS instead of KISS MY GRITTS!!!"


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

That took too long................ 

Does a skillet make a whirring or whistling noise when it is sailing through the air??????????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> That took too long................
> 
> Does a skillet make a whirring or whistling noise when it is sailing through the air??????????




Don't know but it don't matter if you hear it it missed if you don't................................................................


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

darcy don't need no stinkin' diamonds and gold!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> darcy don't need no stinkin' diamonds and gold!



That's cause you're just PRECIOUS


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> darcy don't need no stinkin' diamonds and gold!


 

Somebody "print screen" and save that post.

It will come in handy for some strong blackmail one day.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 19, 2006)

Fulldraw74 heaven

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90906


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 19, 2006)

Alas, I fear I've contributed to sending this thread down a path of utter turmoil, from which it may never return


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 19, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Alas, I fear I've contributed to sending this thread down a path of utter turmoil, from which it may never return



Not to worry, Striper. You've got plenty of company...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Alas, I fear I've contributed to sending this thread down a path of utter turmoil, from which it may never return


 
Yep, once them thread termites get ahold of something it cost a lot to repair it..


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 19, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fulldraw74 heaven
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90906



   

It meets all of his standards....a buttonhead, corn, and a light.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 19, 2006)

243Savage said:


> It meets all of his standards....a buttonhead, corn, and a light.



not necessarily in that order, but yes....


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 19, 2006)

243Savage said:


> It meets all of his standards....a buttonhead, corn, and a light.



   PLENTY OF TASTEY VITTLES IN THAT PHOTO!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fulldraw74 heaven
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90906





THATS A MONSTER!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 19, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> THATS A MONSTER!!!!!!



Perhaps better suited for Kenny's "trophy buttonhead club."


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 19, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> THATS A MONSTER!!!!!!


 
Too bad you have over exceeded your buck tags.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 19, 2006)

But who would use electrical tape instead of DUCT tape???? Just don't seem right that stuff holds the fenders on a NASCAR racing car it should stand up to a little ole buttonhead that'll be a goodin in a few years


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 19, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Too bad you have over exceeded your buck tags.



Im working on Gagirls now.....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Im working on Gagirls now.....


 
She know that???????


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 19, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Too bad you have over exceeded your buck tags.



I bet that's a sight to see....a knothead hunting a buttonhead.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Did it look like this????????????


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 19, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Did it look like this????????????



Now that right thar is funny....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 19, 2006)

Something else is funny....

I don't think this thread has dropped below the top ten on the first page since it started.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 19, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Something else is funny....
> 
> I don't think this thread has dropped below the top ten on the first page since it started.



I was worried. Them 'cute' remarks mighta pulled the drain out on this whole thing


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 19, 2006)

justme said:


> It's like slowing down to look at a wreck on the interstate...you just can't help youself... you have to look....


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fulldraw74 heaven
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90906


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Somebody "print screen" and save that post.
> 
> It will come in handy for some strong blackmail one day.




yeh yeh, go ahead! 

but remember, there is a distinct difference between "need" and "want".  and i said i didn't NEED diamonds and gold...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> yeh yeh, go ahead!
> 
> but remember, there is a distinct difference between "need" and "want". and i said i didn't NEED diamonds and gold...


 
Backin down hard I see...........just in case some fella...........
Yep, I know where this is goin.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Backin down hard I see...........just in case some fella...........
> Yep, I know where this is goin.



that *some fella* knows exactly what i want... just a matter of time


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> that *some fella* knows exactly what i want... just a matter of time


 
Trying stand huntin huh?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 19, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Trying stand huntin huh?



with a spotlight and a pile of corn.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> with a spotlight and a pile of corn.


 

I ain't gonna touch that one...............


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> with a spotlight and a pile of corn.



There's hope for Dacry yet !!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> There's hope for Dacry yet !!!


 

Unlike some corn feedin' spotlightin' skillet dodgin' womenizin' vermin on here


----------



## dutchman (Dec 20, 2006)

Based on his fine thread, $100, 100 yard turkey gun, I'd like to officially nominate Matthewsman for full membership in the PSA.

Does this nomination have a second?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 20, 2006)

I feel honored to give my first second.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Based on his fine thread, $100, 100 yard turkey gun, I'd like to officially nominate Matthewsman for full membership in the PSA.
> 
> Does this nomination have a second?


 
Third, make him a regular.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 20, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I feel honored to give my first second.




As well you should. Thank you, sir.

Is there any further discussion on this nomination?


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

dutchman said:


> As well you should. Thank you, sir.
> 
> Is there any further discussion on this nomination?



Welcome aboard MM!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Welcome aboard MM!!!!!


 
Whatever - we need the dues.


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> There's hope for Dacry yet !!!



Who's Dacry? Am I missing a previous post of misspelling or did you and your brother go to the same school of spelling excellence?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Whatever - we need the dues.



Yep, Corn inventory is down to 2,000 tons. If I know Fulldraw, its' gonna' get down to a critical level by New Years, what with him trying to get that 4th buttonhead. We gotta' start stockin' up for Turkey season.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

ed'sboy said:


> Who's Dacry? Am I missing a previous post of misspelling or did you and your brother go to the same school of spelling excellence?



Dacry is Darcy. Believe it or not, it is not a typo originated by Dutchman. I think Sharpshot actually began it. It is in a thread somewhere. It can also be a redneck pronunciation for a frozen mixed drink. But, I prefer to use it putting emphasis on the last three letters "cry". Some would say that's what she does a lot of around here.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Dacry is Darcy. Believe it or not, it is not a typo originated by Dutchman. I think Sharpshot actually began it. It is in a thread somewhere. It can also be a redneck pronunciation for a frozen mixed drink. But, I prefer to use it putting emphasis on the last three letters "cry". Some would say that's what she does a lot of around here.



I thought Dacry was sumptin you drank...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought Dacry was sumptin you drank...



That 2 !!! (see explanation to Ed's boy)...


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Yep, Corn inventory is down to 2,000 tons. If I know Fulldraw, its' gonna' get down to a critical level by New Years, what with him trying to get that 4th buttonhead. We gotta' start stockin' up for Turkey season.



Elfiii, you might want to look into birdseed for turkey season. It sinks down into the leaves better than corn and keeps the turkeys around longer. Might be less expensive as well. You'd just have to pull out the training videos so that Fulldraw could learn how to use it.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 20, 2006)

ed'sboy said:


> Who's Dacry? Am I missing a previous post of misspelling or did you and your brother go to the same school of spelling excellence?



Yes.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2006)

ed'sboy said:


> Elfiii, you might want to look into birdseed for turkey season. It sinks down into the leaves better than corn and keeps the turkeys around longer. Might be less expensive as well. You'd just have to pull out the training videos so that Fulldraw could learn how to use it.



Its' a thought, but officially, the PSA is sworn to corn.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Dacry is Darcy. Believe it or not, it is not a typo originated by Dutchman. I think Sharpshot actually began it. It is in a thread somewhere. It can also be a redneck pronunciation for a frozen mixed drink. But, I prefer to use it putting emphasis on the last three letters "cry". Some would say that's what she does a lot of around here.




just because you wanted me too.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Its' a thought, but officially, the PSA is sworn to corn.



agrreed and its awfull tuff to make squeezins' outta bird seed!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Its' a thought, but officially, the PSA is sworn to corn.



Thats right......whole kernal, cracked, candy, jimmy crack......its all good...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats right......whole kernal, cracked, candy, jimmy crack......its all good...



You forgot "squeezed".


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats right......whole kernal, cracked, candy, jimmy crack......its all good...



candy corn is probably the best invention. ever.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Based on his fine thread, $100, 100 yard turkey gun, I'd like to officially nominate Matthewsman for full membership in the PSA.
> 
> Does this nomination have a second?


 
Passed over for promotion again! 

Wow, y'all are a tough bunch.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> Passed over for promotion again!
> 
> Wow, y'all are a tough bunch.



we are an elite group!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well. well...well....what are ya'll up to?


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Well. well...well....what are ya'll up to?


 
I would try to help y'all out with this, but since I'm not part of the "elite group" yet, You're on your own!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> I would try to help y'all out with this, but since I'm not part of the "elite group" yet, You're on your own!



begging to be a member doesn't work... didn't you see what they did to C270? poor kid still isn't a member yet either


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> begging to be a member doesn't work... didn't you see what they did to C270? poor kid still isn't a member yet either


 
I have not been begging!

I have been flying under the radar thank you very much!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> I have not been begging!
> 
> I have been flying under the radar thank you very much!



me, too!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> me, too!



Radar picked you up 100 miles out.......


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> candy corn is probably the best invention. ever.



Clearly you've never sampled Muddy's squeezin's. Make you wanna' holler Hi Le ho!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Clearly you've never sampled Muddy's squeezin's. Make you wanna' holler Hi Le ho!



never have.... and not sure i'd want to


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

hmm...anyone wanna gimme the lowdown on the PSA??? Cant seem to figure yall and this thing out...then again it probably more simple then I can handle at the moment! lol


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> hmm...anyone wanna gimme the lowdown on the PSA??? Cant seem to figure yall and this thing out...then again it probably more simple then I can handle at the moment! lol



Pot Stirrers Association.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 20, 2006)

Poke Salit Association.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

well I got that much lol


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> well I got that much lol



kinda like the "He-man-Woman-Haters" no girls allowed...   they try their best to disrupt and cause turmoil around the forums...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Her - it is an elite organization of highly intelligent individuals who bring laughter and joy to the masses.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> kinda like the "He-man-Woman-Haters" no girls allowed...   they try their best to disrupt and cause turmoil around the forums...



Ahhhhhhh ok gotcha...hmm...this could get interesting...


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Her - it is an elite organization of highly intelligent individuals QUOTE]
> 
> hmmmm.....sure about that????
> LOL sorry couldnt resist


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 20, 2006)

...and spread the news about Poke Salit.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Her - it is an elite organization of highly intelligent individuals who bring laughter and joy to the masses.



DOE! you better watch it, this is for your avatar


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> doenightmare said:
> 
> 
> > Her - it is an elite organization of highly intelligent individuals QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> I would try to help y'all out with this, but since I'm not part of the "elite group" yet, You're on your own!



wow...he's a smart one!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> wow...he's a smart one!!!



HA!!!!! he fooled you. He's really not that smart.....


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> I would try to help y'all out with this, but since I'm not part of the "elite group" yet, You're on your own!


I would maybe nominate you if you were to change that Avatar to something more like this - 



I ain't fond of bulldogs.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> HA!!!!! he fooled you. He's really not that smart.....


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I would maybe nominate you if you were to change that Avatar to something more like this -
> 
> View attachment 47494
> 
> I ain't fond of bulldogs.


 
Can't do it man. He's family.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> Can't do it man. He's family.


 
I can buy that - as long as he dosen't symbolize an affiliation with a particular state university.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> I would maybe nominate you if you were to change that Avatar to something more like this -
> 
> View attachment 47494
> 
> I ain't fond of bulldogs.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> View attachment 47498



You are bad....I will hurt you!!! 
DOGS RULE!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> You are bad....I will hurt you!!!
> DOGS RULE!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

Cute kid.  Yours?


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> You are bad....I will hurt you!!!
> DOGS RULE!!!!!!



How did you get in??????


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> How did you get in??????



Don't you know by now...I am the New President of this little club. FD has turned into the "woman" of the house.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> How did you get in??????



Easy Kenny.......she's here to clean up the place.....


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Don't you know by now...I am the New President of this little club. FD has turned into the "woman" of the house.



No, no, NO!!!!  He has TEMPORARILY assumed the domesticated duties, but STILL holds his title of President!!!  (He does look kinda silly in our domestic attire, ya know, the Hooters girl outfit!!!   )


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Easy Kenny.......she's here to clean up the place.....



LOL.... hold your breath on that sparky!!
I run this place!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

dang, i never threatened to hurt anybody!   gagirl even scares me!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> No, no, NO!!!!  He has TEMPORARILY assumed the domesticated duties, but STILL holds his title of President!!!  (He does look kinda silly in our domestic attire, ya know, the Hooters girl outfit!!!   )



LOL......the orange shorts are tight on him. Maybe I will tip him when I get home.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> dang, i never threatened to hurt anybody!   gagirl even scares me!!



I have to keep my foot on top of these boys...


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Easy Kenny.......she's here to clean up the place.....



Oh I got ya Prez!   

GaGirl, how do you have time to post... This place is a wreck!!!  Especially after the togo party last night, and PLEASE make sure you get all of the pineapples thrown out!  I still have NO IDEA why everyone brought a pineapple to the party!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Don't you know by now...I am the New President of this little club. FD has turned into the "woman" of the house.




Now you have crossed the line......Try to be nice since your birthday is friday and clean up the joint and you are ungrateful......So as i type, me and the kids are eating your cake, opening your gifts and dirtying up the house. Welcome back to the real world.....Enjoy your last years of your 20's.......


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> LOL......the orange shorts are tight on him. Maybe I will tip him when I get home.



Oh lord, I gotta get that mental image OUT of my head!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh I got ya Prez!
> 
> GaGirl, how do you have time to post... This place is a wreck!!!  Especially after the togo party last night, and PLEASE make sure you get all of the pineapples thrown out!  I still have NO IDEA why everyone brought a pineapple to the party!



Don't make me take duct tape to you....I do not pick up after boys or men as ya'll call yourselves.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> LOL......the orange shorts are tight on him. Maybe I will tip him when I get home.




Dont get me started on THAT subject......


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> LOL......the orange shorts are tight on him.



That is a visual we DID NOT need.  TMI...TMI...TMI!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Now you have crossed the line......Try to be nice since your birthday is friday and clean up the joint and you are ungrateful......So as i type, me and the kids are eating your cake, opening your gifts and dirtying up the house. Welcome back to the real world.....Enjoy your last years of your 20's.......



Wait til I get home......i will beat you down!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Wait til I get home......i will beat you down!!!!



I cant wait til you get home.......I need someone to bring me a beer


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I cant wait til you get home.......I need someone to bring me a beer



There is no beer there.....we never drink. My feet will need to be rubbed though.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> There is no beer there.....:



My point exactly........Hurry home with the beer.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> My point exactly........Hurry home with the beer.....



The way you expressed yourself is that you needed someone to bring you a beer...meaning you already had one there. Not for someone to buy you one......
Men?????????

You wouldn't drink it anyhow.


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> There is no beer there.....we never drink. My feet will need to be rubbed though.



If I was Fulldraw I believe I see a reason to start.


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> The way you expressed yourself is that you needed someone to bring you a beer...meaning you already had one there. Not for someone to buy you one......
> Men?????????
> 
> You wouldn't drink it anyhow.



Make it a double.


----------



## Buck (Dec 20, 2006)

And never stop!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> The way you expressed yourself is that you needed someone to bring you a beer...meaning you already had one there. Not for someone to buy you one......
> Men?????????
> 
> You wouldn't drink it anyhow.



Hurry home and you will do both!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

ed'sboy said:


> If I was Fulldraw I believe I see a reason to start.



lol.....that is why were are such a good couple. We can pick on each other bad.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Hurry home and you will do both!!!!



   .....you are to funnny. Thinking I would wait on you, how cute.


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> .....you are to funnny. Thinking I would wait on you, how cute.



Ahhhh, quit putting on a show... You KNOW when you're at home, you even address his as, "Mr. President"!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> .....you are to funnny. You know i will wait on you and rub you back. You are the man of the house and i do obey you. I am so lucky to have a man like you.




Gee....thanks honey. Just for that dont worry about mopping tonight. You can do that tomorrow....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Ahhhh, quit putting on a show... You KNOW when you're at home, you even address his as, "Mr. President"!



 ...HOW DARE YOU SAY SUCH THINGS? I would never!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Gee....thanks honey. Just for that dont worry about mopping tonight. You can do that tomorrow....



Hey...stop changing my words.......bad you!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> hmm...anyone wanna gimme the lowdown on the PSA??? Cant seem to figure yall and this thing out...then again it probably more simple then I can handle at the moment! lol



I would recommend reading all 1300 + posts....


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I would recommend reading all 1200 + posts....



     That ought to keep her busy for a few DAYS!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I would recommend reading all 1200 + posts....



That might help a little, but one would have to go find and read all of the other threads that some of the posts are tangled up with just to start understanding it.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

yall leave that girl alone!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That might help a little, but one would have to go find and read all of the other threads that some of the posts are tangled up with just to start understanding it.



The PSA is not for those who want to try to understand it...After all, we don't.We don't need to...


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> The PSA is not for those who want to try to understand it...After all, we don't.We don't need to...



Well said... THAT should be our new 'catch phrase'!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> yall leave that girl alone!



How can you be sure she's a girl ???


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I would recommend reading all 1200 + posts....



After you've done that, we'll give you the Introduction to the Pot Stirrers Watch List pamphlet, and the Pot Stirrers manual. Once you've learned all that you'll be ready to make an attempt at stirring.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How can you be sure she's a girl ???



don't have a reason to doubt her....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> After you've done that, we'll give you the Introduction to the Pot Stirrers Watch List pamphlet, and the Pot Stirrers manual. Once you've learned all that you'll be ready to make an attempt at stirring.



oh heck no you didnt' just invite her!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> don't have a reason to doubt her....



So, you think that's "her" in "her" avatar ??
That's not you in yours....


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 20, 2006)

243Savage said:


> That might help a little, but one would have to go find and read all of the other threads that some of the posts are tangled up with just to start understanding it.



sounds like a good research project to me ...go to it 1911,we will talk to you next year.

that outta keep her busy fer a while.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> After you've done that, we'll give you the Introduction to the Pot Stirrers Watch List pamphlet, and the Pot Stirrers manual. Once you've learned all that you'll be ready to make an attempt at stirring.



Mr. Treasurer, you are too kind. However, the PSA does NOT have an open door policy...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> So, you think that's "her" in "her" avatar ??
> That's not you in yours....


 
I think Ms 1911 is sitting somewhere right now scratching her head.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

Where'd DaCry go ???  Did I hurt her feelings ??


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> So, you think that's "her" in "her" avatar ??
> That's not you in yours....



you can't doubt me! we met!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Where'd DaCry go ???  Did I hurt her feelings ??



hey grouchy... calm down.


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey GAGirl, nice NEW avatar!!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

dang! thats harsh!


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Donut man (FD), is GaGirl your 'taste-tester'?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey Donut man (FD), is GaGirl your 'taste-tester'?



She cant keep her hands off my doughnuts......

The "Hot Now" light is on......


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> She cant keep her hands off my doughnuts......
> 
> The "Hot Now" light is on......


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey Donut man (FD), is GaGirl your 'taste-tester'?



new screne names are in odor (order).........
donutboy= FD
donutGirl77= GG


----------



## Darcy (Dec 20, 2006)

BIGABOW said:


> new screne names are in odor (order).........
> donutdoy= FD
> donutGirl77= GG



whats a donutdoy?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> She cant keep her hands off my doughnuts......
> 
> The "Hot Now" light is on......



Careful, FD. She may not come home, now....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey GAGirl, nice NEW avatar!!!!



Yeah....that is the cheerleader that left her outfit in FD's truck. I got her picture.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> She cant keep her hands off my doughnuts......
> 
> The "Hot Now" light is on......



     ...you may be right.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Careful, FD. She may not come home, now....



Oh yes I will!!!! He has a beating comin.


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Yeah....that is the cheerleader that left her outfit in FD's truck. I got her picture.



Man, FD,  your wife sure seems ok about the Cheerleader you had in your truck!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Man, FD,  your wife sure seems ok about the Cheerleader you had in your truck!!!



she sure wasn't in the glove box either


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Man, FD,  your wife sure seems ok about the Cheerleader you had in your truck!!!



Well....the only reason she was there was because he had jelly donuts in the truck.He stopped at the store to get gas and came out to find her in his stash.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that was entertaining.
Much better than the last time GG beat the snot out of you boys.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 20, 2006)

Dang! Leave this thread for just 2 hrs and ya's up n' post TWO whole pages...  hey, the post counter is GONE, or did someone 4get to tell yas.  Besides, in tryin' to figure out the PSA,  methinks ya gonna scare off the new 1911 girl...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Well....the only reason she was there was because he had jelly donuts in the truck.He stopped at the store to get gas and came out to find her in his stash.


 
What's he doing wearing a sash, and how could you let such a Clintonesque moment to occur.....her after his jelly........... and not banish him forever to the crossbow close.......err........doghouse??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Besides, in tryin' to figure out the PSA,  methinks ya gonna scare off the new 1911 girl...



So !!??


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> So !!??


 
Exactly,,,,,,,,,,,Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand............

Wait a minute, let's break this down

H = Highly
E = Excitable
R = and Ready to Use
1911 = Trouble

We might oughta slip a little slower through the woods with this one lurking about.

HEY MERC, I NEED A FLASHLIGHT..........I'M SKEERED............


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeow, youse guyz are unmerciful   even to a newbie!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

Darcy said:


> you can't doubt me! we met!



When ??


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Yeow, youse guyz are unmerciful  even to a newbie!


 
Yeah Baby................no mercy............


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Yeow, youse guyz are unmerciful   even to a newbie!



Like our beloved President's sig line states "if you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen."


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Like our beloved President's sig line states "if you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen."


 

I like........."If you can't wee wee with the pack, don't try to run with the wild dogs".


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Like our beloved President's sig line states "if you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen."


 
Dang right  - the pot sometimes boils- beloved?- Can't love a mutt - respect - maybe yeah.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I like........."If you can't wee wee with the pack, don't try to run with the wild dogs".



Scooter, you're a very strange man...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Scooter, you're a very strange man...


 

Easy SHS.... I gave you a second chance on the Vacuum thread...

Even though your spelling sucked..................Get it........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Can't love a mutt - respect - maybe yeah.



Respect has been earned, year after year, after year, after year.......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Respect has been earned, year after year, after year, after year.......



That's low !!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Respect has been earned, year after year, after year, after year.......


 
Obviously Gagirl got em with the skillet. Do we have a successin plan if our Pres goes kookoo.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 20, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Obviously Gagirl got em with the skillet. Do we have a successin plan if our Pres goes kookoo.


 

GOES........??????


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 20, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> GOES........??????


 
Good point  - the poor guy's already lost it. It's kinda Reagan in his last year. Too many popknots I'm afraid.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 20, 2006)

You all sure stay busy on this thread! You better get somebody lined up to take over the Presidents work when she puts the skillet on his head.

Chris


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 21, 2006)

chambers270 said:


> You all sure stay busy on this thread! You better get somebody lined up to take over the Presidents work when she puts the skillet on his head.
> 
> Chris


 
Takes more than a measly little popknot to off our prez.

You have any idea how many skillets she has to go through a year
cause of denting them up when she loses her temper.

A waste of good iron if you ask me......seems like she would learn.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 21, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Takes more than a measly little popknot to off our prez.
> 
> You have any idea how many skillets she has to go through a year
> cause of denting them up when she loses her temper.
> ...





Exactly....I think.

I can duck skillets with the best of them......


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Takes more than a measly little popknot to off our prez.
> 
> You have any idea how many skillets she has to go through a year
> cause of denting them up when she loses her temper.
> ...



Yep. Once they warp, they ain't even good enough for dealin' out popknots!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 21, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Once they warp, they ain't even good enough for dealin' out popknots!



His head has been contoured to fit the warp..


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 21, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> His head has been contoured to fit the warp..


 
  Crumplehead...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> His head has been contoured to fit the warp..



Yeah, but you don't get that distinctive "crang" out of 'em anymore. Remember, the sound effect serves as an indicator the implement has found its' mark, and done its' job.

That dull "thunk" from a warped skillet just doesn't have the same effect. Know what I mean?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 21, 2006)

Scooter if yer listning got to apoligize,I surly thought you was a pullin my leg on that 3rd string consideration watch list, but after hours of research I found it to be true.Had to let you know your one upstanding fellow


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 21, 2006)

What's up with our President's sig line ??
Did he lose a bet with GG, or did she steal his log in info ??


----------



## JR (Dec 21, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What's up with our President's sig line ??
> Did he lose a bet with GG, or did she steal his log in info ??



I just noticed.... We may need an emergancy session!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I just noticed.... We may need an emergancy session!


 
Am impeachable offense for sure.


----------



## JR (Dec 21, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Am impeachable offense for sure.



Unless he has proof that he was highjacked... Um, I mean his profile was highjacked!


----------



## Buck (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Unless he has proof that he was highjacked... Um, I mean his profile was highjacked!



Showing off your new mod abilities… huh… Kenney???


----------



## JR (Dec 21, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Showing off your new mod abilities… huh… Kenney???



Who... Me?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh you can't do nothing......


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Who... Me?



Kenny, you supposed to try and not be obvious.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I just noticed.... We may need an emergancy session!



This could be real bad for our president, or he could just be doin' some presidential class stirrin'.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 21, 2006)

elfiii said:


> This could be real bad for our president, or he could just be doin' some presidential class stirrin'.



That ain't stirrin'. That's defamation of character !!!
Hey, Kenny !! Now that you are somewhat of a mod, can you keep GAgirl77 outta here ??


----------



## JR (Dec 21, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That ain't stirrin'. That's defamation of character !!!
> Hey, Kenny !! Now that you are somewhat of a mod, can you keep GAgirl77 outta here ??



With ease!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2006)

yup, its me...nope I aint a guy


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2006)

Now Kenny, you need to tell these boys that GaGirl77 didn't do that.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> With ease!



   ...you are funny. you know that I will kill you just like every other day!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

LJay said:


> Now Kenny, you need to tell these boys that GaGirl77 didn't do that.



What am I getting blamed for now?????


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

chambers270 said:


> You all sure stay busy on this thread! You better get somebody lined up to take over the Presidents work when she puts the skillet on his head.
> 
> Chris



I am taking over.....just one more whack and he is out!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What's up with our President's sig line ??
> Did he lose a bet with GG, or did she steal his log in info ??



No....i guess he came to his sense's


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Unless he has proof that he was highjacked... Um, I mean his profile was highjacked!



I told you guys...I run this show. One day you will learn to listen!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

LJay said:


> Now Kenny, you need to tell these boys that GaGirl77 didn't do that.



LJay....I know you would have my back!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I am taking over.....just one more whack and he is out!!!!!



If ya need another skillet, I got a few to spare


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> LJay....I know you would have my back!!


Well thanks GG. Kennyjr needs to not be taking advantage of his "Powers". Got to be responsible now.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 21, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> If ya need another skillet, I got a few to spare


 
 Another member of that YA YA thingy.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm...only thing I know about Ya-Ya is the movie...


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> Hmm...only thing I know about Ya-Ya is the movie...


Yeah, and that's about all that's left of the Yoo Hoo
Sisterhood too!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 21, 2006)

Guess its just best I stay lost on this one lol (the Ya Ya that is)


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 21, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> Guess its just best I stay lost on this one lol


 


Anyone that spins a map to read it, is permenantly lost.............

They just happen to get lucky and drive down the right little red line every now and then.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I am taking over.....just one more whack and he is out!!!!!



A woman President! Man, I might have to get a refund on my dues.  

Chris


----------



## JR (Dec 21, 2006)

LJay said:


> Well thanks GG. Kennyjr needs to not be taking advantage of his "Powers". Got to be responsible now.



I know.... I know.... I'm sorry!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 21, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I know.... I know.... I'm sorry!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 22, 2006)

How come Ta-ton-ka chips STILL has not changed his sig line to reflect his PSA membership? 
Does he really not want to be included in our elite organization? I think someone from the heirarchy should pursue this. Perhaps one of our detectives should investigate...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 22, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How come Ta-ton-ka chips STILL has not changed his sig line to reflect his PSA membership?
> Does he really not want to be included in our elite organization? I think someone from the heirarchy should pursue this. Perhaps one of our detectives should investigate...



Maybe he wants to be an undercover 007 agent...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 22, 2006)

He's been busy trying to find a vacum cleaner for the little woman. That ol romantic cuss.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How come Ta-ton-ka chips STILL has not changed his sig line to reflect his PSA membership?
> Does he really not want to be included in our elite organization? I think someone from the heirarchy should pursue this. Perhaps one of our detectives should investigate...



I'll just bet he don't know how to change his sig line.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I'll just bet he don't know how to change his sig line.



Recon he knows what you mean by sig line.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> That ain't stirrin'. That's defamation of character !!!
> Hey, Kenny !! Now that you are somewhat of a mod, can you keep GAgirl77 outta here ??




Exactly......i currently have our PSA lawyer looking into this outlandinsh act of defamation of character......


----------



## Buck (Dec 22, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Recon he knows what you mean by sig line.




I sent him a PM about a year ago when I learned he and I attended the same High School and he never returned it.  So my guess is also that he's not familiar with the User CP area at all.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> I sent him a PM about a year ago when I learned he and I attended the same High School and he never returned it.  So my guess is also that he's not familiar with the User CP area at all.



He has a sig line now. Maybe he had someone else fix it for him.


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Exactly......i currently have our PSA lawyer looking into this outlandinsh act of defamation of character......



Hey now... I never took responsibility for that...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey now... I never took responsibility for that...



Plead your case in court.........

I wasnt accusing you......but now you seem suspicious.....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Plead your case in court.........
> 
> I wasnt accusing you......but now you seem suspicious.....



And nervous...


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And nervous...



It was YOU, knat boy, that turned the suspicion on me to begin with.... Thinking that I, with mod. capabilities, would do such a thing.... I think he needs an internal investigation... Like at HIS own house!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> It was YOU, knat boy, that turned the suspicion on me to begin with.... Thinking that I, with mod. capabilities, would do such a thing.... I think he needs an internal investigation... Like at HIS own house!



Bring it, lizard boy! I am above reproach...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> It was YOU, knat boy, that turned the suspicion on me to begin with.... Thinking that I, with mod. capabilities, would do such a thing.... I think he needs an internal investigation... Like at HIS own house!



The detectives are reporting their findings today at 9am.......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

The walls are falling!!!!!      

Ya'll sound like school girls....


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Bring it, lizard boy! I am above reproach...



NOONE, and especially a Techie, is above reproach!  
















By the way, what does reproach mean?


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey ya'll hows it goin?


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> The walls are falling!!!!!
> 
> Ya'll sound like school girls....



I'll have you know that sometimes a LITTLE conflict can make an organization stronger.....  And we resemble the school girl remark!!


Hey don't you have a house to clean to get your Denny's birthday meal?


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Hey ya'll hows it goin?



What's going on man.... Glad to see you still kickin!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Hey ya'll hows it goin?



Pretty good. What time is it in Iraq?


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 22, 2006)

1635, its not too bad, gettin dern cold at night.  Other than that, theres still a war goin on, not lookin like they are gonna stop for Christmas


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> 1635, its not too bad, gettin dern cold at night.  Other than that, theres still a war goin on, not lookin like they are gonna stop for Christmas



It never does brother!!!  Keep safe and your head down, and get your tail back over here ASAP!  Merry Christmas to you guys!


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 22, 2006)

haha yeah kenny man, never stops.  I love the old soldier's rumor where at some point every company has the rumor floating around "hey did you hear we'll be home by christmas?"  I love that one.  The best response is always "yeah NEXT christmas"


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> If ya need another skillet, I got a few to spare



Wow...I like her. She knows to back up the other females on here.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

chambers270 said:


> A woman President! Man, I might have to get a refund on my dues.
> 
> Chris



Read back.....refunds are not given. Do you pay attention?


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'll have you know that sometimes a LITTLE conflict can make an organization stronger.....  And we resemble the school girl remark!!
> 
> 
> Hey don't you have a house to clean to get your Denny's birthday meal?



Nope...FD cleaned it when he was M. Mom the other day!!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Read back.....refunds are not given. Do you pay attention?



GG, YOU pay attention... He is NOT a member, nor has he paid any dues.....


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Nope...FD cleaned it when he was M. Mom the other day!!!!



I really, REALLY need to talk to that boy!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> haha yeah kenny man, never stops.  I love the old soldier's rumor where at some point every company has the rumor floating around "hey did you hear we'll be home by christmas?"  I love that one.  The best response is always "yeah NEXT christmas"



Be safe over there.......Merry X-mas!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> GG, YOU pay attention... He is NOT a member, nor has he paid any dues.....



Well then in that case you have a fraud case in the network. A person is was claiming he wants his dues back due to the current situation at hand!!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I really, REALLY need to talk to that boy!



He knows what he must do.....and that is what I tell him to do.


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Well then in that case you have a fraud case in the network. A person is was claiming he wants his dues back due to the current situation at hand!!!!!!



Honestly, we don't even pay attention to him anymore!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Honestly, we don't even pay attention to him anymore!!!!



Well that shows poor taste to upcoming members. To see some ignored. That is just bad..........


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> He knows what he must do.....and that is what I tell him to do.



Oh, and on a more serious note... Rumor has it that you might not be 29..... More like 30????  Any truth to that?  And if you are, it is ok!  I turned the big 3-0 two weeks ago, and I'm managing, just a little slower....


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Well that shows poor taste to upcoming members. To see some ignored. That is just bad..........



It's all good.... We are always on the lookout for new members.... But WE chose the members, not the other way around... Some just try to hard to be in the 'in crowd'...  If we are preceived as 'mean', or whatever, so be it!     But we have certain standards we must uphold for our elite odor!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh, and on a more serious note... Rumor has it that you might not be 29..... More like 30????  Any truth to that?  And if you are, it is ok!  I turned the big 3-0 two weeks ago, and I'm managing, just a little slower....



well...happy belated.
No I am 29 and I will be staying there.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh, and on a more serious note... Rumor has it that you might not be 29..... More like 30????  Any truth to that?  And if you are, it is ok!  I turned the big 3-0 two weeks ago, and I'm managing, just a little slower....



she is 29 for the third year......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> she is 29 for the third year......



I am not older than you...... 
I am still in my 20's


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh, brother....Here we go again......

 

More of this....

Some of this...

And a whole lot of this....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I am not older than you......
> I am still in my 20's



You have not been in your 20's for 3 years.......


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> well...happy belated.
> No I am 29 and I will be staying there.



Thanks... And I wish I could have.... Man, you know how some will ask (on your b-day), "Do you feel any older?", never did I until this one... I woke up all sore and stuff... It's rough getting this old!


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Oh, brother....Here we go again......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Thanks... And I wish I could have.... Man, you know how some will ask (on your b-day), "Do you feel any older?", never did I until this one... I woke up all sore and stuff... It's rough getting this old!



   ...that is what i am scared of. It has been bugging me for 3 years now. Every bday is closer and closer to 30.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> You have not been in your 20's for 3 years.......



I am not older than you!!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> It has been bugging me for 3 years now.



Ever since you turned 30.......


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Ever since you turned 30.......



I have not turned 30!!!!! I am going to kill you....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I am going to kill you....




please.......take me out of my misery.....


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> please.......take me out of my misery.....



I will be glad to....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I will be glad to....



I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry there GaGirl. What would you do with all that spare time? Try to revive the  Yoo Hoos?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 22, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry there GaGirl. What would you do with all that spare time? Try to revive the Yoo Hoos?


 
I thought it was the YA YA HOOS?


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I have not been 30 in over 10 years ,get it right Mr. !!



Man yer gettin on up there!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> I have not turned 30!!!!! I am going to kill you....



First Kenny and now Fulldraw.   You may have a problem.. 

Or even worse, WE may have a problem..


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:


> Merry X-mas!!!



What's up with the X?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

*Dang tootin???*

Never celebrated the birth of Mr. X.

Don't know what she means there...........


Speakin of such sensitive subjects 
Hey Kenny Jr. or FD.........................I got my first couple of Post ripped out of the forum and a polite "I THINK YOU KNOW WHY"
sent to me by J.T.  

I think I may have offended someones itty bitty feelings there.
Wasn't near as heineous as some of the mud I've slung on the political forum..... so I figure it had to be a personal complaint.  

Is there a promotion, or raise in pay or something I get in the PSA that goes along with that honor from JT???????

Gotta be something.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 23, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I got my first couple of Post ripped out of the forum and a polite "I THINK YOU KNOW WHY"
> sent to me by J.T.
> 
> 
> Is there a promotion, or raise in pay or something I get in the PSA that goes along with that honor from JT???????



only one honor goes along with it...anyone care to enlighten him?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> only one honor goes along with it...anyone care to enlighten him?


 

Are we talkin getting kicked out of Woody's???????????????


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Kenny, I saw a thread where one of the Ya Ya's is openly talking about gold digging....

At least they're fessing up now............


----------



## JR (Dec 23, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Hey Kenny, I saw a thread where one of the Ya Ya's is openly talking about gold digging....
> 
> At least they're fessing up now............



I'm gonna stay away from 'em Ya-Ya's, and all the other females around here.... Seems that, God forbid, you have an opinion against one, you get just short of 'blacklisted', or at least your mod. title taken away!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm gonna stay away from 'em Ya-Ya's, and all the other females around here.... Seems that, God forbid, you have an opinion against one, you get just short of 'blacklisted', or at least your mod. title taken away!!!


 

Trust me bro'


I feel your pain..........


----------



## JR (Dec 23, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Trust me bro'
> 
> 
> I feel your pain..........



I'm sure you do....  Don't be rude or 'mean' to them (even though they can be to you), or ya know... You'll get 'THAT' pm from someone telling you to 'play nice'....  Good grief!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm sure you do.... Don't be rude or 'mean' to them (even though they can be to you), or ya know... You'll get 'THAT' pm from someone telling you to 'play nice'.... Good grief!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> only one honor goes along with it...anyone care to enlighten him?



Big promotion???  Mod or Admin???


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Big promotion??? Mod or Admin???


 

Ouch...........


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2006)

Enough of this talk. 

For his posts on the Christmas vs. X thread and the washing maching thread, I'd like to nominate Joe Moran to full membership in the PSA.

Do I hear a second?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Enough of this talk.
> 
> For his posts on the Christmas vs. X thread and the washing maching thread, I'd like to nominate Joe Moran to full membership in the PSA.
> 
> Do I hear a second?


 
Scooter seconds....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Scooter seconds....



Then Joe is in.

Mr. Moran, please edit you sig line and welcome aboard.

Kenny, would you please take Joe off of the watch list.


----------



## JR (Dec 23, 2006)

Done!


----------



## LJay (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 23, 2006)

LJay said:


>



Careful LJay, we'll nominate you! You're startin to show stirrin' talent. Kiss of death for a mod you know!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 23, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Careful LJay, we'll nominate you! You're startin to show stirrin' talent. Kiss of death for a mod you know!


 
Kiss........I thought that was a kick......


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 24, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Then Joe is in.
> 
> Mr. Moran, please edit you sig line and welcome aboard.
> 
> Kenny, would you please take Joe off of the watch list.


 
Boy howdy! 

Thank you guys! When do I get my secret code book?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 24, 2006)

Joe Moran said:


> Boy howdy!
> 
> Thank you guys! When do I get my secret code book?


 
We are revising the code due to recent breaches in the cryptography.
The new one will be issued soon after the new year.

Welcome aboard.......


----------



## dutchman (Dec 24, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Careful LJay, we'll nominate you! You're startin to show stirrin' talent. Kiss of death for a mod you know!



He's been stirrin' forever! He really kicked it into high gear when they made him a mod around here. I reckon' he figured he couldn't get banned at that point so the gloves came off. 

He's still a pretty good feller, though...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 24, 2006)

EVERYONE IN THE PSA..........

I'm taking today and tomorrow and spending it celebrating, worshiping and just enjoying the time with my family, and the reverence of the occasion.....

Each and everyone of you be blessed and have a Very Merry Christmas.

Stir you soo.........I mean see you soon......

Hugh


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 26, 2006)

dutchman said:


> He's been stirrin' forever! He really kicked it into high gear when they made him a mod around here. I reckon' he figured he couldn't get banned at that point so the gloves came off.
> 
> He's still a pretty good feller, though...



Hum i see Kenny lost his MOD rights so maybe LJay figures he can stir a little and losing his MOD title would only be strike ONE


OH and TTT!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2006)

Dang yall are slackin here.. 4 days away and I come back to almost silence...eesh....*shakes head*....boring!! LOL


----------



## dutchman (Dec 27, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> Dang yall are slackin here.. 4 days away and I come back to almost silence...eesh....*shakes head*....boring!! LOL



Christmas Holiday lull. I expect it to last until next week, then things should pick back up.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

Her1911 said:


> Dang yall are slackin here.. 4 days away and I come back to almost silence...eesh....*shakes head*....boring!! LOL



Well, well...She's back. I mean, he's back....


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Stirrin’ has all but stopped now that Doe and Scoot are away.  Anybody else notice this?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

Doe and Scoot aren't the only stirrers that are away. Others are away as well. There is some stirrin' goin' on. It's just more subtle. Look around. You'll find it...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

This time of year we got the heat turned down to "simmer".


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, Elfiii's right. We want to keep the holiday spirit going. Christmas is over. New Year's is comin'. It'll be off to the races then...


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Dec 27, 2006)

Can I join? Is membership still open? I have references!!

Dan


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh... I get it, ‘a cooling off period’, if you will?  Or just fact finding, gathering, and retooling?


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 27, 2006)

We're only stirring with one hand right now. Everyone's on the go.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 27, 2006)

.....or baby sitting.


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Got any hair left NGMM?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Got any hair left NGMM?



I look like Kojak.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I look like Kojak.



I hear most of it usually grows back, if there's not too much scarring.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Oh... I get it, ‘a cooling off period’, if you will?  Or just fact finding, gathering, and retooling?



Pretty much waitin' on our '07 shipment of paddles, ladles, and other implements. Most everything's backordered this time of year.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 27, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Pretty much waitin' on our '07 shipment of paddles, ladles, and other implements. Most everything's backordered this time of year.


 
So I guess it's too late to get personalized utensils???


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> So I guess it's too late to get personalized utensils???



Nope, but they're special order items, not listed in the catalog. Gotta' order 'em yourself.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 27, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Nope, but they're special order items, not listed in the catalog. Gotta' order 'em yourself.


 
Not saying I'm frustrated, but seems like between the reprint of the regs. and the catalogue, membership has just out paced the PSA's ability to keep up.

I think we need to raise our dues for 2007 to help with administrative fees.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

Man this is sure boring 

Might want to change your name to Pot Watchers


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> Man this is sure boring
> 
> Might want to change your name to Pot Watchers



Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Can I join? Is membership still open? I have references!!
> 
> Dan



    

Dan, no offense and I'm sure you MAY have potential....  But the membership is by invite ONLY!  We have people throughout the board who watch for those with the exceptional stirrin skills required.  

If you've got 'it', someone within the organization will let you know!


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> Man this is sure boring
> 
> Might want to change your name to Pot Watchers



There's always one!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> There's always one!



Man I’m glad to help 
Even the Pot Stirrers need some help getting it stirred up… 

Carry on…..


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> Man this is sure boring
> 
> Might want to change your name to Pot Watchers



 I guess you could call the folks that are banned from here and are posting on another forum the "pot watchers" as you say. They can only read on this forum. 
By the way, why are you even checkin' us out? I thought you said we were a joke." ?????


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I guess you could call the folks that are banned from here and are posting on another forum the "pot watchers" as you say. They can only read on this forum.
> By the way, why are you even checkin' us out? I thought you said we were a joke." ?????



Ouch that cut me deep 


 

just seeing how cutting edge and what dangerous waters you guys were kicking up.... 

Have fun ya'll


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> Man this is sure boring
> 
> Might want to change your name to Pot Watchers



Its a baiting thread.......Works everytime on those Fla. hunters.....


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Its a baiting thread.......Works everytime on those Fla. hunters.....



   

jantler'd again


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> just seeing how cutting edge and what dangerous waters you guys were kicking up....



Not about cutting edge or dangerous waters... Shisshhhhh!!! The PSA is about so much more!!!  Saddaddy, do you even know what pot stirrin is all about?  Or just maybe jealious that you're not a part of it?   

Its about some 'light-hearted' fun and pokin at one another....


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Look at all the pot watchers now!  When you stir one you got'a stir 'em all.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Not about cutting edge or dangerous waters... Shisshhhhh!!! The PSA is about so much more!!!  Saddaddy, do you even know what pot stirrin is all about?  Or just maybe jealious that you're not a part of it?
> 
> Its about some 'light-hearted' fun and pokin at one another....



your right.....I have no business trying to be in your club


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> It's about some 'light-hearted' fun and pokin at one another....



Only within the confines of the net nanny.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> Only within the confines of the net nanny.



Exactly.....however it does spill across the creek now and then.....


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Exactly.....however it does spill across the creek now and then.....



Ain't nothing wrong with that.

Here it is the training ground for hanging with the big boys across the way.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 27, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Here it is the training ground for hanging with the big boys across the way.



Speakin' of that, must be real slow over there today for you two birds to be flying around over here. Everybody outta town over there?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Here it is the training ground for hanging with the big boys across the way.



After we take over here, we will head that way.....


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> hanging with the big boys across the way.



Hey now...  Fat Boy hangs out over here too.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Speakin' of that, must be real slow over there today for you two birds to be flying around over here. Everybody outta town over there?



naw....just checking in every week or so see how things are shaking


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Hey now...  Fat Boy hangs out over here too.



that's a under statement he's covering up the place not just hanging out


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> your right.....I have no business trying to be in your club



Sorry, but we have strict written rules about Floridans....  

Chapter 1- Minimum Requirements Sect. 2.4 Paragraph 5-7


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Speakin' of that, must be real slow over there today for you two birds to be flying around over here. Everybody outta town over there?



Actually I am on here quite often. Mostly just post in South Georgia hunting reports.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sorry, but we have strict written rules about Floridans....
> 
> Chapter 1- Minimum Requirements Sect. 2.4 Paragraph 5-7



Who need rules...I don't need no stinking rules 

your talking to the originator…the King of the Pot Stirring since Nov. 2001  
One of the elite group that was once Woody’s and one of the few remaining left that hasn’t been banned 

I only return for old times sake and keep up with some old friends…. 

As you see I was in some good company back in 2002 at the first annual Cookout 

hey who's that bald midget in the back ground


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> Who need rules...I don't need no stinking rules



Well you'd be happy to know that the ACLU and Rainbow Coalition (assuming like most from FL., you're 'left-leaning') have approved and signed off on ALL of our rules and regulations!  

And no offense, but you talkin back about 2001 and 2002, but old timers aren't the one runnin this Organization now a days!  We got new, fresh, and younger guns running a much tighter ship, than "back in the old days"!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep, remember that cookout well. I am in the photo also. We just didn't fly into this site. Have been on here for a very long time.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well you'd be happy to know that the ACLU and Rainbow Coalition (assuming like most from FL., you're 'left-leaning') have approved and signed off on ALL of our rules and regulations!
> 
> And no offense, but you talkin back about 2001 and 2002, but old timers aren't the one runnin this Organization now a days!  We got new, fresh, and younger guns running a much tighter ship, than "back in the old days"!



Yeah, us old timers manned up and went across the creek. We just gotta check on you all from time to time.


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Who's the guy with his hand in the warm water?


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Who's the guy with his hand in the warm water?


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well you'd be happy to know that the ACLU and Rainbow Coalition (assuming like most from FL., you're 'left-leaning') have approved and signed off on ALL of our rules and regulations!
> 
> And no offense, but you talkin back about 2001 and 2002, but old timers aren't the one runnin this Organization now a days!  We got new, fresh, and younger guns running a much tighter ship, than "back in the old days"!





I don’t know about you but I have nothing to do with any rainbows….. isn’t the headquarter located in Ga….. you can keep all the rainbow stickers 

Keep up the good work someone has to take over what we started many, many years ago


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Who's the guy with his hand in the warm water?



He is stirrin the pot.


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> I don’t know about you but I have nothing to do with any rainbows….. isn’t the headquarter located in Ga….. you can keep all the rainbow stickers
> 
> Keep up the good work someone has to take over what we started many, many years ago



Isn't Jesse Jackson (head of the Rainbow Coalition) living in Fl.?  Holding some sort of elected seat there?  STILL investigating hanging chads????  

A little  but it still amazes me how basically the people in FL (especially those AARP'ers) can keep up with their bank accounts and SS payments, but can't figure out a simple ballot???


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> A little  but it still amazes me how basically the people in FL (especially those AARP'ers) can keep up with their bank accounts and SS payments, but can't figure out a simple ballot???



We don't control where elderly Georgians move to.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 27, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Well, well...She's back. I mean, he's back....
> 
> View attachment 48090


SHE.....yup..took a crummy weekend haitus


----------



## dutchman (Dec 27, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> He is stirrin the pot.



He'd better be careful. He'll need a pot (to pee in).


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

dutchman said:


> He'd better be careful. He'll need a pot (to pee in).



Looks like he's already used his pants!!!!!!     Not sure if that's the best photo to 'brag' about once being with the 'in crowd' here on the board!!!


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> We don't control where elderly Georgians move to.



Latest census numbers I saw had the majority of Georgians moving to Alabama and South Carolina, not FL..... Nice try though!  First step of recovery is admitting your shortcomings!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

We now return you to our regularly scheduled stirrin's.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Trouble Maker.......



Who me..........


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2006)

elfiii said:


> We now return you to our regularly scheduled stirrin's.



Maybe.....tomorrow brings another day. 

Just joshin, you all can have it.


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

elfiii said:


> We now return you to our regularly scheduled stirrin's.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


>



Hey kenny.......killed any lizards lately?


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Hey kenny.......killed any lizards lately?



It's the off season... Wal-mart doesn't sell the inflatable ones until the spring, and the wife took a knife to my 'trophy', so have to wait till March or so!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> I have met Kenny and he is a good guy and SD is a good guy and has helped me out numerous times.
> 
> You on the other hand....



Well what do you expect of a guy who stirs dutch ovens?


----------



## NY Vinny (Dec 27, 2006)

Can  yankee from NY join the pot stirrer thread? We tend to do a bit f that up north


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

NY Vinny said:


> Can  yankee from NY join the pot stirrer thread? We tend to do a bit f that up north



Will take you into consideration!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 27, 2006)

What's wrong with you kenny NY Vinny is a YANKEE


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:


> What's wrong with you kenny NY Vinny is a YANKEE



CONSIDER!!!!  Lost... CONSIDER!  Besides, in my life's trials, I'll assure you that I'll take 1 Yankee (that admits he's a yankee, and in doing so probably knows his place) over 100 Floridians!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Ok.......good post and honest mistake.
> 
> I'll start by saying i thought you were from "cornhole" Ga. not cornmore.....



 

I been known to tear up a mess of corn on the cob... or was that just the cob


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 27, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Ok.......good post and honest mistake.
> 
> I'll start by saying i thought you were from "cornhole" Ga. not cornmore.....


 
Is that 3 miles past bunghole, ga???

I think some of our members are from there.


----------



## NY Vinny (Dec 27, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> CONSIDER!!!!  Lost... CONSIDER!  Besides, in my life's trials, I'll assure you that I'll take 1 Yankee (that admits he's a yankee, and in doing so probably knows his place) over 100 Floridians!!!



Then listen to this i am ayankee that now lives in Fl lol **** **** How ya like them apples   Ya have to let me in by default now lol ****


----------



## NY Vinny (Dec 27, 2006)

Ihave heard of the infamous saddaddy from NY to Fl and everywhere in between. Good thing he didnt get mad, go to Ci Ci's pizza and eat dinner and then come visit you Kenny!!!! You would have been in some serious troubs then lol


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Well now…  I went to dinner with my wife and kids and I return to see everyone’s having beers together again.  Good to see it!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 27, 2006)

NY Vinny said:


> Then listen to this i am ayankee that now lives in Fl lol **** **** How ya like them apples   Ya have to let me in by default now lol ****


 
Default??????

That allowance isn't in the regs. Membership has to be earned.
You can start by helping to count chads..........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Who's the guy with his hand in the warm water?



Now, that's a fine job of photoshopping right there, Buck !!!  

Man, I leave for a few hours just when the heat starts getting turned up and four pages later......


----------



## Buck (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you!!!  Never did figure out who the bald midget was though?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

NY Vinny said:


> Then listen to this numbnutts lol i am ayankee that now lives in Fl lol **** **** How ya like them apples   Ya have to let me in by default now lol ****



In my opinion, membership should never be granted to someone who uses so dang many abbreviations !!!!!
It reminds me of hearing teenagers talk. They say "like" every other word. NYV uses abbreviations about as much..


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

By the way, our family just got back from seeing "We Are Marshall" (the movie). Great flick !!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 27, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> By the way, our family just got back from seeing "We Are Marshall" (the movie). Great flick !!!!



I've been wanting to see that one.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2006)

NY Vinny said:


> Then listen to this numbnutts lol i am ayankee that now lives in Fl lol **** **** How ya like them apples   Ya have to let me in by default now lol ****





Schep........is that you?


All the ****,lol,rolf just gives it away.......


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> In my opinion, membership should never be granted to someone who uses so dang many abbreviations !!!!!
> It reminds me of hearing teenagers talk. They say "like" every other word. NYV uses abbreviations about as much..



I agree Britt!  Vinny... Your consideration has been pulled!  ESPECIALLY now that I know your a 'Florida Yankee'!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I agree Britt! Vinny... Your consideration has been pulled! ESPECIALLY now that I know your a 'Florida Yankee'!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmmm.....I wonder what today will bring..... 

 







I wished I didn't have to go back to work today. I got a feeling it might get interesting around here again today...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> Only within the confines of the net nanny.



best post made yet


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> best post made yet



You just like it when they talk about you, don't you?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You just like it when they talk about you, don't you?



yes


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You just like it when they talk about you, don't you?



Is JT "the" net nanny ? Or just one of many? Maybe they are "legion" for they are many !! Do we really know who they are ??


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

JT is our #1 net nanny. There are quite a few others, but we give JT most of the credit around here. Or blame...

In fact, there are several posts missing from this thread this morning. Some of them were mine! What did I say that was outta line? I was just trying to help?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> In fact, there are several posts missing from this thread this morning. Some of them were mine! What did I say that was outta line? I was just trying to help?



Mine too.........


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok....I'm back from some serious interstate combat driving over the Christmas break.....what did I miss?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2006)

dutch and fulldraw, you did not say anything out of line, but your posts would no longer be relevant with the others gone


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

243Savage said:


> Ok....I'm back from some serious interstate combat driving over the Christmas break.....what did I miss?



man......where do we start...


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> dutch and fulldraw, you did not say anything out of line, but your posts would no longer be relevant with the others gone



NET NANNY STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2006)

Swamprat said:


> NET NANNY STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!!!



you like that dont you


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> you like that dont you



Only when you tell me it is acceptable 

Honestly Jim, you do have the thankless job of cleaning up our garbage. I would have thrown in the towel by now but you have been doing it for years. Thanks.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> dutch and fulldraw, you did not say anything out of line, but your posts would no longer be relevant with the others gone



Dang....you deleted my words of wisdom as too....I am depressed cause those were the only words of wisdom I had for 2006 and now they are gone.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 28, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Hey now...  Fat Boy hangs out over here too.



fatboy is a little man IMO


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Dang....you deleted my words of wisdom as too....I am depressed cause those were the only words of wisdom I had for 2006 and now they are gone.



Gone but not forgotten fatboy. The legend lives on!


----------



## Buck (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep, one of my posts is gone as well.  Jim must have got started early this morning.   

NETNANNY is makin’ sure to get the stirrin’ started off on the right foot today.   

New stirrin' direction is in order now boys, so what do we talk about now?.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 28, 2006)

What rules did the removed posts violate?? Just curious...
Shouldn't there be a disclaimer somewhere that states "posts removed" ?? Once again, just askin'.


----------



## Buck (Dec 28, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What rules did the removed posts violate?? Just curious...
> Shouldn't there be a disclaimer somewhere that states "posts removed" ?? Once again, just askin'.




Just my opinion here, but if you go back and look to see which threads were removed, it appears almost like nothing ever happened.  Good move I think.  No harm, no foul kind’a thing…


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What rules did the removed posts violate?? Just curious...
> Shouldn't there be a disclaimer somewhere that states "posts removed" ?? Once again, just askin'.



no notes needed to be left cause then folks would ask "why"


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> no notes needed to be left cause then folks would ask "why"



Why?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Why?



see


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> see



What am i looking for?


----------



## JR (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm looking back thru this thread and I don't see any "bad" posts.... Huh.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm looking back thru this thread and I don't see any "bad" posts.... Huh.



Got to give it to JT.....He does an excellent job....


----------



## Buck (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm looking back thru this thread and I don't see any "bad" posts.... Huh.



Yep, Jim got up early and went to work on it.


----------



## JR (Dec 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Got to give it to JT.....He does an excellent job....



I tell ya what... Ole JT can do a heck of a 'cover up' job can't he????  Maybe we (as a collective Association) should REALLY consider a nomination for him!??


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 28, 2006)

rpaul11 said:


> fatboy is a little man IMO



I'll take that as a complement, but have to keep it in perspective.  After all you are 7' tall and 300 lbs.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> dutch and fulldraw, you did not say anything out of line, but your posts would no longer be relevant with the others gone



Roger that...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Dang....you deleted my words of wisdom as too....I am depressed cause those were the only words of wisdom I had for 2006 and now they are gone.



Don't flatter yourself. They weren't that great...

And who left the back door open so that Yankee RuPaul could get in?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Don't flatter yourself. They weren't that great...
> 
> And who left the back door open so that Yankee RuPaul could get in?



I think I'm MAD because of all these comments about YANKEEs   

I live in the North but to far west to be a YANKEE


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 28, 2006)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think I'm MAD because of all these comments about YANKEEs
> 
> I live in the North but to far west to be a YANKEE



I guess you could be a Waynkee


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And who left the back door open so that Yankee RuPaul could get in?



had to be a pretty wide door


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I tell ya what... Ole JT can do a heck of a 'cover up' job can't he???? Maybe we (as a collective Association) should REALLY consider a nomination for him!??


 

Sucking up to admin again????

  

Or is that the, If you can't beat em' make em' a member philosophy....


----------



## JR (Dec 28, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Sucking up to admin again????
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that the, If you can't beat em' make em' a member philosophy....



Exactly!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

SADDADDY said:


> had to be a pretty wide door



Its normal size......we just greased it down this morning....


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Don't flatter yourself. They weren't that great...



Never said they were great....What do you expect when I am only alloted 1 instance of words of wisdom a year?


----------



## JR (Dec 28, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Never said they were great....What do you expect when I am only alloted 1 instance of words of wisdom a year?



Well..... Oh, what happened to your sig line FB?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well..... Oh, what happened to your sig line FB?


----------



## JR (Dec 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


>



Hey musta been gettin some 'heat' from his crownies from across the way!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Never said they were great....What do you expect when I am only alloted 1 instance of words of wisdom a year?



Obviously I shouldn't expect too much.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 28, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> Got to give it to JT.....He does an excellent job....



At what ???


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey musta been gettin some 'heat' from his crownies from across the way!!!



Reckon fatboy84's a "creek straddler?"


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 28, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well..... Oh, what happened to your sig line FB?



What is protocol for either voluntarily or involuntarily removing oneself from the PSA roster ??

Can we assume FB84 has voluntarily removed himself from our organization? 

Or could it be that a Mod. has done it for him ? After all, they can rig voting polls !!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What is protocol for either voluntarily or involuntarily removing oneself from the PSA roster ??
> 
> Can we assume FB84 has voluntarily removed himself from our organization?
> 
> Or could it be that a Mod. has done it for him ? After all, they can rig voting polls !!!



Only the creek straddler knows for sure...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Only the creek straddler knows for sure...





Maybe he will enlighten us.....


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 29, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey musta been gettin some 'heat' from his crownies from across the way!!!



Nope....No heat form anybody.  Even if I did get heat, I wouldn't really give a rats ***.

I removed it on my own, by my own decision.

Pot stirring is fun, I stirred before the PSA came into existence (not saying I am the king of it so don't get on that horse) and will continue to throw smart*** comments out when the mood strikes me.  

However, the whole PSA watch list, and all the PSA posts, and PSA officers just got to be a little silly to me.

So Dutch and the rest of the PSA, the "creek straddler" has given his reason, and to be honest I don't care what anyone thinks about my reason.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 29, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Obviously I shouldn't expect too much.



You should know that by now.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 29, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> You should know that by now.


 

Who was that masked man


----------



## Buck (Dec 29, 2006)

Don’t know about you Fatboy, but all this tension and madness lately has me ready to fall off the Wagon.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 29, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> You should know that by now.



Ah, hush up and pass the ketchup...


----------



## roadkill (Dec 29, 2006)

This is what we need.  Found this on another forum.  This is one of their forums.



> 7. The Trash Can
> Did a thread turn ugly? This is the place where I will move such threads to. You can't start new threads here, but you can continue - if you must - your online bickering here. All others: enter at your own risk.


----------



## Buck (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Fatboy, do me a favor.  Tell Bender over there that I’m digging his avatar!!!   

In my opinion you have the best avatar on this forum and his is the best one over there.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 29, 2006)

> Hey Fatboy, do me a favor. Tell Bender over there that I’m digging his avatar!!!



She's only leanin against that tree to keep from falling over!


----------



## JR (Dec 29, 2006)

roadkill said:


> She's only leanin against that tree to keep from falling over!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 29, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Don’t know about you Fatboy, but all this tension and madness lately has me ready to fall off the Wagon.



I had a few slips, but am still on the wagon.   Hang in there.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 29, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Hey Fatboy, do me a favor.  Tell Bender over there that I’m digging his avatar!!!
> 
> In my opinion you have the best avatar on this forum and his is the best one over there.



His avatar makes my Michelin Kid look awful though.

How long you think it would last over here?


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Hey Fatboy, do me a favor.  Tell Bender over there that I’m digging his avatar!!!
> 
> In my opinion you have the best avatar on this forum and his is the best one over there.



why don't ya come on over and join the fun


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> His avatar makes my Michelin Kid look awful though.
> 
> How long you think it would last over here?



maybe about 1.5sec......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 29, 2006)

I dare you to try it !!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I dare you to try it !!!!







If I must...............here ya go 















she is smok'n


----------



## Buck (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that's ‘Braggin Board Photo’ material for over here saddaddy!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 29, 2006)

WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE???????


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 29, 2006)

That face looks familiar...


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

Is that a pic of Saddaddy's wife????

I wouldn't let her retrieve a duck if she were the only dog in the blind..


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 30, 2006)

Careful, Scoot. You're liable to get another hornet's nest stirred up. Or you might just get a thread started in your honor across the creek, as they call it...
 


I was thinking I may have seen it in an avatar on here....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Careful, Scoot. You're liable to get another hornet's nest stirred up. Or you might just get a thread started in your honor across the creek, as they call it...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking I may have seen it in an avatar on here....


 
A place of honor accross the creek.................AHHH every PSA'rs dream. A place where the simpletons can talk about him behind his back.

Nope............face to face is the PSA'rs way. Bring on the ugly chicks, the ya ya's, yo yo's the gender confused..........we ain't scared.

There aren't any mods looking at this are there........... 
The scare me.........


----------



## dutchman (Dec 30, 2006)

Scoot, you are a certified nut case, you know that?


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Scoot, you are a certified nut case, you know that?


 

Comes naturally, thank you.

Got lots of certificates, where can I get that one so I can add it to my collection.......


----------



## dutchman (Dec 30, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Comes naturally, thank you.
> 
> Got lots of certificates, where can I get that one so I can add it to my collection.......



Lemme see what I can come up with for ya...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 30, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Is that a pic of Saddaddy's wife????
> 
> I wouldn't let her retrieve a duck if she were the only dog in the blind..




I thought she already had a duck in her mouth.....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

fulldraw74 said:


> I thought she already had a duck in her mouth.....


 
His post says "she is smok'n"

I think, he's been smok'n, is more accurate..........


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Ya'll been out of contact for about a week, and now starting tommorrow I am gonna be out of contact until into next week sometime.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> Hey Ya'll been out of contact for about a week, and now starting tommorrow I am gonna be out of contact until into next week sometime.


 

WHEW, finally a master stirrer checks in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it was getting boring over here..

How bout in the big sand box.............things getting crazy since they strung ole' looney tunes up??????

Glad you're safe.


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah this morning was pretty nuts within about an hour of the execution and last night was fairly hot in anticipation.  But then again in the infantry you are generally where the problems are.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> yeah this morning was pretty nuts within about an hour of the execution and last night was fairly hot in anticipation.  But then again in the infantry you are generally where the problems are.



Stay frosty dude. I'm sure after the "holiday" is over things will get lively, if they aren't already.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

OK, let's try it here.

ThreeJays is an upstanding stirrer in his own rights and doesn't push or go overboard trying to impress anyone with his talents.

I nominate him for the PSA.

Any seconds........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 30, 2006)

Second


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 30, 2006)

Whatever - we need the dues. Please change your sig line Threejays and congrads.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Whatever - we need the dues. Please change your sig line Threejays and congrads.


 
I would like to propose that all members inducted into the PSA after Jan.1, 07 have to pay increased membership dues, plus a monthly maintenance fee............


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't stay long I have a belated christmas gathering to break up-------I mean attend but I'd like to take the time to thank my family,my co-workers all the PSA members my neighbors ,my constiuents? that stuck w/me thru the good and bad.Who knows what this could lead to?Mr. president(got my right hand lifted and hat off) I promise to continue in the fassion you are used to.Will get to work on that sig thing also. many thanks


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2006)

THREEJAYS said:


> Can't stay long I have a belated christmas gathering to break up-------I mean attend but I'd like to take the time to thank my family,my co-workers all the PSA members my neighbors ,my constiuents? that stuck w/me thru the good and bad.Who knows what this could lead to?Mr. president(got my right hand lifted and hat off) I promise to continue in the fassion you are used to.Will get to work on that sig thing also. many thanks


 
DANG, who spilled mush all over the PSA front stoop...?????


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 30, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I would like to propose that all members inducted into the PSA after Jan.1, 07 have to pay increased membership dues, plus a monthly maintenance fee............


 
Aye! - and a full accounting of the books!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> Aye! - and a full accounting of the books!


 
Speaking of books............Where are those new Reg books and merchandise catalogues........


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 31, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Is that a pic of Saddaddy's wife????
> 
> I wouldn't let her retrieve a duck if she were the only dog in the blind..


----------



## Smokey (Dec 31, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> yeah this morning was pretty nuts within about an hour of the execution and last night was fairly hot in anticipation.  But then again in the infantry you are generally where the problems are.


Hey Bollman85, Thanks for doing your part to make America the GREAT country that it is.  Here's to ya


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 1, 2007)

This thread was falling way too far down the list..............


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 1, 2007)

Kinda in a holiday lull...I look for things to pick back up here soon...
Hey, I got a new abbreviation that just came to mind ; PSBS (which stands for pot stirrin' bulls***). There's quite a bit of that goin' on lately.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 1, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Kinda in a holiday lull...I look for things to pick back up here soon...
> Hey, I got a new abbreviation that just came to mind ; PSBS (which stands for pot stirrin' bulls***). There's quite a bit of that goin' on lately.


 
Examples????


----------



## NY Vinny (Jan 1, 2007)

What up all!! They treatin ya right over here Saddaddy lol


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 2, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Examples????


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 2, 2007)

NY Vinny said:


> What up all!! They treatin ya right over here Saddaddy lol



10-4 my jantler buddy 

make any concrete slippers lately


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 2, 2007)

SADDADDY said:


> 10-4 my jantler buddy
> 
> make any concrete slippers lately


 

Saddaddy, whats that avatar screamin about........................................

Or did what my momma always said come true............


His face is stuck that way now......................


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 2, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Examples????



Oh, I think it all kind of speaks for itself...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 2, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Oh, I think it all kind of speaks for itself...



Beam me up Scotty it's gettin a little deep.


----------



## Buck (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody ever notice this?  It appears we have a ‘Ditchdoc, Ditchdoc24 and a DitchDoctor’ all posting on this form.   ‘Teethdoc’ his forum name is self explanatory, but the ‘Ditchdoc’s’ have me very curious?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Anybody ever notice this?  It appears we have a ‘Ditchdoc, Ditchdoc24 and a DitchDoctor’ all posting on this form.   ‘Teethdoc’ his forum name is self explanatory, but the ‘Ditchdoc’s’ have me very curious?



Pretty sure they're paramedics/ EMS...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 2, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Pretty sure they're paramedics/ EMS...



Welcome back muddy.........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Welcome back muddy.........



Been nice to have been away for a little over a week.  


Now, back to the stir'n...


----------



## Buck (Jan 2, 2007)

Muddy a lot of stirrin’ has passed under the bridge in the past week luckily it’s all posted for your convenience.    Well… Almost all of it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Muddy a lot of stirrin’ has passed under the bridge in the past week luckily it’s all posted for your convenience.    Well… Almost all of it.



I'm sure I would be proud....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 2, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I'm sure I would be proud....



You missed alot.....JT archived some to the recycle bin...


----------



## JR (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome back Mr. Secretary!!!  Alot of what you missed can be sumed up with post (in this thread) #1697!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 2, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Welcome back Mr. Secretary!!!  Alot of what you missed can be sumed up with post (in this thread) #1697!!!



I agree , but doesn't that pretty well sum up all of it?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I agree , but doesn't that pretty well sum up all of it?



Yep..............#1697 tells me nothing has changed..


----------



## JR (Jan 2, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I agree , but doesn't that pretty well sum up all of it?



According to how you wanna look at it....  Back in the day, stirrin was good humored pickin at one another... Now a days, it seems that its a way for people to be down right smart butts to others...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 2, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> According to how you wanna look at it....  Back in the day, stirrin was good humored pickin at one another... Now a days, it seems that its a way for people to be down right smart butts to others...



Yea I've noticed some of that even in the short time I've been around.Sad but the one thing that can be counted on is change


----------



## Buck (Jan 2, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> According to how you wanna look at it....  Back in the day, stirrin was good humored pickin at one another... Now a days, it seems that its a way for people to be down right smart butts to others...



Maybe posting a “How to Stir”’ or “Stirin for Dummies” thread would help?   Of course, in this post would included rules and ethics as well as a few examples of stirring, good and bad?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 2, 2007)

Not a bad idea, coming from a fella with a "G" in his avatar...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 2, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Been nice to have been away for a little over a week.
> 
> 
> Now, back to the stir'n...



Did MUDDY mean it's been good to have been away from us pot stirrers for a week ?


----------



## roadkill (Jan 2, 2007)

Pot stirrin ain't no fun when the thread you been strirrin in gets the ax!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Did MUDDY mean it's been good to have been away from us pot stirrers for a week ?



Been hittin' the holiday squeezins I'll warrant.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 2, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Not a bad idea, coming from a fella with a "G" in his avatar...


 
Look here Cub Scout, that's not cool!


----------



## roadkill (Jan 3, 2007)

Yall are lettin this thread move down the page again!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 3, 2007)

roadkill said:


> Yall are lettin this thread move down the page again!



What's this "y'all" stuff, paleface ??
You can jump in and help out anytime !!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2007)

Some a you junior stirrers need to be takin' up the slack.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 3, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Some a you junior stirrers need to be takin' up the slack.



Dang rookies.....


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2007)

Been kinda slow... Not much to stir!  


Of course, FD, when you keep your woman on her leash and out of the meetings, the pots typically stay at a low simmer!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 3, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Been kinda slow... Not much to stir!
> 
> 
> Of course, FD, when you keep your woman on her leash and out of the meetings, the pots typically stay at a low simmer!




She has been busy with all the "woman" duties around the house......cooking, cleaning, rubbing my feet, etc....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 3, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> She has been busy with all the "woman" duties around the house......cooking, cleaning, rubbing my feet, etc....



Boy, I sure hope she don't read this. It'll hit the fan if she does....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Boy, I sure hope she don't read this. It'll hit the fan if she does....



she is too busy to waste cleaning time on the internet....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 3, 2007)

Good. 'Cause if she weren't, by the time I log off and get back on at home, there'd be four or five pages of yip yap for me to catch up on.


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> she is too busy to waste cleaning time on the internet....



Man... I need to send MY wife over to take lessons from GG!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> She has been busy with all the "woman" duties around the house......cooking, cleaning, rubbing my feet, etc....



Some guys have all the luck


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 3, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Man... I need to send MY wife over to take lessons from GG!!!


 
If a roster is started for those classes let me know...... I need to sign mine up too.............


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2007)

'Fraid mine's ruint. Classes would be a waste, lessen she was allowed to teach the course.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Some guys have all the luck



Don't let him fool you! He ain't THAT lucky. He's out there right now in the garage running the movie theater, popping popcorn, selling Milk Duds, and pouring Cokes from the 2-liter bottles. She's got him right where she wants him.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Don't let him fool you! He ain't THAT lucky. He's out there right now in the garage running the movie theater, popping popcorn, selling Milk Duds, and pouring Cokes from the 2-liter bottles. She's got him right where she wants him.


 
Yep - and she's watching CSI Scranton and waiting on the nightly foot rub!


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

Someone told me she makes him drive the mini-van each day so she can drive the truck?


----------



## roadkill (Jan 3, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What's this "y'all" stuff, paleface ??
> You can jump in and help out anytime !!!



I got yall's back!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Someone told me she makes him drive the mini-van each day so she can drive the truck?


 
That's Ok with FD - that van will hold lots of corn and it won't spill if he rolls it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> That's Ok with FD - that van will hold lots of corn and it won't spill if he rolls it.



Wonder where the 3 kids, the 3 dogs, 2 cats and rabbit sit amongst all that corn then?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Wonder where the 3 kids, the 3 dogs, 2 cats and rabbit sit amongst all that corn then?


 
The rabbit is dead  - that's what FD cooked for supper. GG ate the choice parts.


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe FD should post his rabbit recipe for Dutchman when he's done?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Maybe FD should post his rabbit recipe for Dutchman when he's done?


 
It's the same as his possum recipe - already posted.


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> It's the same as his possum recipe - already posted.



Boy, with him doin' all the cooking I guess she's learned to eat just about anyhthing?

She does all the shootin' of the deer too, don't she?  

That's prolly so she don't have to eat opossum everyday, is my guess.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Boy, with him doin' all the cooking I guess she's learned to eat just about anyhthing?
> 
> She does all the shootin' of the deer too, don't she?
> 
> That's prolly so she don't have to eat opossum everyday, is my guess.


 
GG is a very pampered woman - foot rubs every night, breakfast in bed......


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Doe, you’re a man of great wisdom.  How do I explain to my 8 year old why it is that when she changes the fish bowl and she has her fingers under the running water it makes her have to pee?   Usually momma fields those types of questions but she’s not here tonight, so it’s you and me now.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> GG is a very pampered woman - foot rubs every night, breakfast in bed......



Now I read FD's post a while back and he didn't say anything about HIM doing all this, wonder where the truth is


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Hey Doe, you’re a man of great wisdom. How do I explain to my 8 year old why it is that when she changes the fish bowl and she has her fingers under the running water it makes her have to pee? Usually momma fields those types of questions but she’s not here tonight, so it’s you and me now.


Easy - the sound of running water makes people need to pee. I use it all the time when heading out to hunt. Quit changing the fish's water. If they die - buy a new one. Oh- and put the dead fish in the garden - great fertilizer. Take a pic of the dead fish so you can match it with a new one so the daughter won't know. Or - you could just tell her to go pee. IMHO...   Doe's got no kids so to be honest - I got no idea. Hope this helps.


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> Easy - the sound of running water makes people need to pee. I use it all the time when heading out to hunt. Quit changing the fish's water. If they die - buy a new one. Oh- and put the dead fish in the garden - great fertilizer. Take a pic of the dead fish so you can match it with a new one so the daughter won't know. Or - you could just tell her to go pee. IMHO...   Doe's got no kids so to be honest - I got no idea. Hope this helps.




Man, you’re a genius!!!  I sure could have used you the day we were at the park and she read out loud the 'f' word that was scratched into the sliding board and she asked me what that meant.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Man, you’re a genius!!! I sure could have used you the day we were at the park and she read allowed the f-word that was scratched into the sliding board and she asked me what that meant.


 
I think Doe should start his own kid rearin' TV Show. It would out rank suppernanny hand's down...........


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I think Doe should start his own kid rearin' TV Show. It would out rank suppernanny hand's down...........



For sure, whens it airing?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 3, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> For sure, whens it airing?


 
He'll have to talk with a British accent to make it work...........

Can he do that???????


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> He'll have to talk with a British accent to make it work...........
> 
> Can he do that???????



He may need to practice writing with one first


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Man, you’re a genius!!! I sure could have used you the day we were at the park and she read out loud the 'f' word that was scratched into the sliding board and she asked me what that meant.


 
After a free advise post - I generally recieve a small gratuity for future wisdom. PM me with future questions about any family matters and we can work out the arrangements. I have a paypal account.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> After a free advise post - I generally recieve a small gratuity for future wisdom. PM me with future questions about any family matters and we can work out the arrangements. I have a paypal account.



Do you have an open door policy?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> After a free advise post - I generally recieve a small gratuity for future wisdom. PM me with future questions about any family matters and we can work out the arrangements. I have a paypal account.


 
I like the new Bill Me Later thing that's out, eludes the fees of PayPal if you pay on time.................

You get that set up and we'll talk


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I like the new Bill Me Later thing that's out, eludes the fees of PayPal if you pay on time.................
> 
> You get that set up and we'll talk


 
That's a BIG IF!


----------



## Buck (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe we should start another thread called ‘Dear Doe’ and then Doe could spew his infinite wisdom and foolishness to everyone?  We could refer to his Reponses as Doeisms?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 3, 2007)

Man, oh, man...I go to the Tech basketball game tonight and log on to pages of new posts, and GG did not even contribute !!! What's up with all this "Doe knows" talk??
I mean, he is a fellow Jacket fan, but what other credentials does he have ?? Before any type of "dear Doe" thread is launched, I suggest we run a complete background check, just to make sure...No offense, Doester..


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Man, oh, man...I go to the Tech basketball game tonight and log on to pages of new posts, and GG did not even contribute !!! What's up with all this "Doe knows" talk??
> I mean, he is a fellow Jacket fan, but what other credentials does he have ?? Before any type of "dear Doe" thread is launched, I suggest we run a complete background check, just to make sure...No offense, Doester..


 
Why would a fellow charter member of the PSA attack a bretheren? The Doesters advise is worth it's weight in ___________ {fill-in }.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What's up with all this "Doe knows" talk??



Doe Knows kids. He is a brave and decent man, or so we are told.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Doe Knows kids. He is a brave and decent man, or so we are told.


 
Thanks Elfiii - now when you gonna let us audit the books?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> Thanks Elfiii - now when you gonna let us audit the books?



Ain't gon' be no audits. BTW, your dues are past due Mr. brave and decent man!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 3, 2007)

Doe, once again, I mean no disrespect. But if you are to be elevated to "Dear Doe" status, I think you should first be proven. I am not questioning your bravery or decency. But I also have not forgotten all the "kook" posts.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 3, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Doe Knows kids.



So does Michael Jackson !!!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Ain't gon' be no audits. BTW, your dues are past due Mr. brave and decent man!


 

What! - I got my check back "paid", and with your sig......... A full acounting is in order.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> So does Michael Jackson !!!


 

That is not fair............Doe is a fair and decent man.........
or is that marred in descent ?????????????


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> So does Michael Jackson !!!


----------



## roadkill (Jan 4, 2007)

> She has been busy with all the "woman" duties around the house......cooking, cleaning, rubbing my feet, etc....



Yea right!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> What! - I got my check back "paid", and with your sig......... A full acounting is in order.



Check the indicia again. That thing was rubber. Me and FX played basketball with that thing out behind the headquarters.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 4, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Doe, once again, I mean no disrespect. But if you are to be elevated to "Dear Doe" status, I think you should first be proven. I am not questioning your bravery or decency. But I also have not forgotten all the "kook" posts.


 

It weren't my idear.  I'm just trying to remain brave and decent.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> It weren't my idear.  I'm just trying to remain brave and decent.View attachment 48939




Well, I think in time and giving his responses it wouldn’t take long for people to realize he’s just a kook.  Wouldn't necessarily be a promotion or anything just his own forum to display his true "kookiness", along with his “mispellings”


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> It weren't my idear.  I'm just trying to remain brave and decent.View attachment 48939



Showin' your metrosexual side are ya'?


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 4, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Showin' your metrosexual side are ya'?



l thought PSA'ers were FLANNELsexuals not metrosexuals


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2007)

BIGABOW said:


> l thought PSA'ers were FLANNELsexuals not metrosexuals



That's what the rules say!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 4, 2007)

glad l can remember the rules just a little vage on page and paragraph #'s


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2007)

BIGABOW said:


> l thought PSA'ers were FLANNELsexuals not metrosexuals



Hey I like Flannel sheets dang nice in cold weather.

Oh never mind I thought it was missspelling again of the word sheets


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Well, I think in time and giving his responses it wouldn’t take long for people to realize he’s just a kook. Wouldn't necessarily be a promotion or anything just his own forum to display his true "kookiness", along with his “mispellings”


The misspelling was intentional Get back under porch Bucky.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> The misspelling was intentional Get back under porch Bucky.



  Okay, but I'll come back out when it gets dark.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Okay, but I'll come back out when it gets dark.



Uh oh, .......flannel drag?    














I couldn't resist......


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Uh oh, .......flannel drag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Speaking of drag… Did you see the post of Nick Saban all dressed up?  Good work Muddy!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Speaking of drag… Did you see the post of Nick Saban all dressed up?  Good work Muddy!



As much as I would like to, I can't take credit for it. I pulled it from somewhere else. You perfected it, though....


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2007)

Didn’t want to derail the other thread so this ones for you Muddy!


----------



## JR (Jan 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Didn’t want to derail the other thread so this ones for you Muddy!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Didn’t want to derail the other thread so this ones for you Muddy!



   

May be a little too ferocious for Kenny......but it will work...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 4, 2007)

I must be livin' a sheltered life. What in the wide world of sports is a "metrosexual?" I 'spose I could look it up...But, why??


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 4, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Didn’t want to derail the other thread so this ones for you Muddy!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 4, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I must be livin' a sheltered life. What in the wide world of sports is a "metrosexual?" I 'spose I could look it up...But, why??


 
That means his socks ALWAYS match his sweater, & he uses WAY too much mousse in his hair.

AKA: sissy boy syndrome


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

Joe Moran said:


> AKA: sissy boy syndrome


 

   

Can't have no sissy boys around here..............


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Can't have no sissy boys around here..............



Know that's rite, thats why I know FD gets those foot massages


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Know that's rite, thats why I know FD gets those foot massages


 

Gets ????????? I thought they said Gives !!!!!!!!!  

I haven't met any of them yet, but judging from GaGirls post, I don't think there is much "gettin" in that household on FD's part, unless it involves popknots.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I must be livin' a sheltered life. What in the wide world of sports is a "metrosexual?" I 'spose I could look it up...But, why??



So you'll know what one is, and learn to recognize one from afar!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 4, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Know that's rite, thats why I know FD gets those foot massages



Thats exactly right.....Im the rooster in this hen house...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

elfiii said:


> So you'll know what one is, and learn to recognize one from afar!



Did you say reconize a far--(some say fire)------        That's my buisness


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Did you say reconize a far--(some say fire)------ That's my buisness


 
Is that like a business......


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats exactly right.....Im the rooster in this hen house...



Just got to ask-ain't no one looking,,Is GG gone?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Is that like a business......



They say it is but it don't pay like one


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> They say it is but it don't pay like one


 

You get paid....?????

Man I'm missin out.......


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> You get paid....?????
> 
> Man I'm missin out.......



Yea but not regular, seems like every two weeks but it goes straight to the boss


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Yea but not regular, seems like every two weeks but it goes straight to the boss


 
When you said Boss, I thought of Boat and was going to make a comparison to the two in regards to money...........then realized how inappropriate that would read.....................................


----------



## roadkill (Jan 4, 2007)

> That means his socks ALWAYS match his sweater, & he uses WAY too much mousse in his hair.
> 
> AKA: sissy boy syndrome



Yall ain't hangin around that sugar loaf place up in north Atl, are you?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> When you said Boss, I thought of Boat and was going to make a comparison to the two in regards to money...........then realized how inappropriate that would read.....................................



The boats the cheapest way out for sure


----------



## JR (Jan 4, 2007)

Updated my sig-line!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Updated my sig-line!


 

How did you become SwampRat free........trappin.........shootin.......


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> How did you become SwampRat free........trappin.........shootin.......



With a big swampcat


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 4, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> With a big swampcat


 
You're bustin on my avatar aren't you.........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 4, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Updated my sig-line!



Me, too Kenny...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> You're bustin on my avatar aren't you.........



Naw didn't even notice


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Naw didn't even notice


 

You gotta start changing those undies more than twice a week man.........that old school thing of inside out for the second day, just don't fly anymore.........

You dang near killed this thread with the funk coming off of them thangs....... 





Oh, yeah............don't know why, but changed my sig line too?????


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

Again, this one's for you muddy!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks...............but I aint' sure why...


----------



## JR (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Thanks...............but I aint' sure why...



That's enough Mr. Secretary!  As a detective for the PSA, I demand an immediate investigation in this photo-shopping matters!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> That's enough Mr. Secretary!  As a detective for the PSA, I demand an immediate investigation in this photo-shopping matters!



We're already on that, Kenny. 

We have a pretty good idea who that ugly fella in the photo is, too...

The wheels of justice are about to start grinding.


----------



## JR (Jan 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> We're already on that, Kenny.
> 
> We have a pretty good idea who that ugly fella in the photo is, too...
> 
> The wheels of justice are about to start grinding.



Seems the me the wheels of justice are stuck in the mud!!!  This has been on-going for TOO long!  I posted a picture in good faith, not to be made fun of and mocked!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> That's enough Mr. Secretary!  As a detective for the PSA, I demand an immediate investigation in this photo-shopping matters!



A little touchy, are we?  

That's really no way to be, being an officer of "THE" Association, and all..


----------



## JR (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That's really no way to be, being an officer of "THE" Association, and all..



I could say the same about you!!!!!!!!!!  You're an officer as well, and let this continue!  This is a NEW low for our association!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Seems the me the wheels of justice are stuck in the mud!!!  This has been on-going for TOO long!  I posted a picture in good faith, not to be made fun of and mocked!



So you admit that it's you in that picture?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I could say the same about you!!!!!!!!!!  You're an officer as well, and let this continue!  This is a NEW low for our association!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe "some" officers are not pulling their weight around here.....


----------



## JR (Jan 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> So you admit that it's you in that picture?



Yes!  Buzzy-boy, it's me!  Just not the silly, immature, and poor job of photo shopping!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

So its now time to "trim the rolls"......


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

I do believe someone has stirred the pot.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Yes!  Buzzy-boy, it's me!  Just not the silly, immature, and poor job of photo shopping!



I thought buck#4 did a fine job. I think we should make him a full time member..................anyone agree?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I do believe someone has stirred the pot.



Someone has spilled the contents of the pot.......


----------



## JR (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought buck#4 did a fine job. I think we should make him a full time member..................anyone agree?



You've fell off your rocker!!!  Sniffed too many squeezins!!!  Shot too many times out the window, to think that'll ever get seconded!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> You've fell off your rocker!!!  Sniffed too many squeezins!!!  Shot too many times out the window, to think that'll ever get seconded!



We'll see about that now.....


----------



## roadkill (Jan 5, 2007)

Ahh...looks like some dissention among the troops?  Shame on yall!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought buck#4 did a fine job. I think we should make him a full time member..................anyone agree?



Is anyone gonna help me out on this?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Is anyone gonna help me out on this?



After you accuse me of not pulling my weight? Are you out of your mind?


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Is anyone gonna help me out on this?




I guess there’s no point in it now Muddy.  It’s a fight to keep things afloat right now.  Who would’a ever thunk’ed that the Ya-Ya’s woulda outlived the PSA?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I guess there’s no point in it now Muddy.  It’s a fight to keep things afloat right now.  Who would’a ever thunk’ed that the Ya-Ya’s woulda outlived the PSA?



You gotta believe.....


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 5, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You gotta believe.....



Muddy I would give ya a second  for Buck#4 he’s a good guy and can stir it up purdy good…… 

Oh well good luck Buck


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2007)

OK, since we're kickin' everybody out and closin' down, I'll second Muddy's nomination for buck #4.

Welcome to whats left of the PSA buck. Your dues statement is in the mail. Please change your sigline.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 5, 2007)

elfiii said:


> OK, since we're kickin' everybody out and closin' down, I'll second Muddy's nomination for buck #4.
> 
> Welcome to whats left of the PSA buck. Your dues statement is in the mail. Please change your sigline.


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

Yea, I'm afraid I may have stirred it up a little to good!  This may not look to good on my Woody's resume.   

All I ever wanted to do was fit in.


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

elfiii said:


> OK, since we're kickin' everybody out and closin' down, I'll second Muddy's nomination for buck #4.
> 
> Welcome to whats left of the PSA buck. Your dues statement is in the mail. Please change your sigline.



    

I would give a stirrin' speach but there's not much of a pot to stir in anymore.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, I'm afraid I may have stirred it up a little to good!  This may not look to good on my Woody's resume.
> 
> All I ever wanted to do was fit in.



correction.....it's GON not Woodys anymore 


ah you fit in just fine across the creek


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I would give a stirrin' speach but there's not much of a pot to stir in anymore.



We got fresh pot likker on the way. Just use your spoon for now.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, I'm afraid I may have stirred it up a little to good!  This may not look to good on my Woody's resume.
> 
> All I ever wanted to do was fit in.



 Welcome aboard. You'll fit just fine.


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

I need rules clarification here…  Is it okay for a member of the PSA to stir another member?  

Also, would it be considered “good stirring” if a non-member stirred a PSA officer out of his position?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 5, 2007)

To answer your questions ;
yes, and no respectively...


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I need rules clarification here… Is it okay for a member of the PSA to stir another member?
> 
> Also, would it be considered “good stirring” if a non-member stirred a PSA officer out of his position?


 
Pretty sure it's not only OK - but mandatory.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 5, 2007)

Fellow PSAers, (if there are any left), are we gonna just roll over and play dead? Or are gonna quell this uprising from the would be PSA abolishonists ?? 
Could it be that a mod started all this under the identity of a PSA member ? 
I have to believe the PSA will rise again !!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a roust by the pres and door man to regain control. They can't deal with all of the newbies in here drawin attention away from them. Kind of like them little highschool girls that pout when their boyfriends don't pay them any attention. In a day or two they will claim it as the best stirrin ever done and say, I can't believe ya'll thought we were serious.
Just like the high school girls do to their boyfriends when they want something, usually money, or more attention.

Growing pains, and only the mature stirrers will survive, the pouters will fall by the wayside.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

As your new president, I vow to do whatever is necessary to uphold the integrity of the PSA. We have been bothered today by a number of interlopers. We have also been hustled by elfiii and fulldraw who have made off with our funds. Fulldraw has already been canned. We need to can elfiii as well and get ourselves some replacement officers into the Vice President and Treasurer spots right away. And we need a new SGT AT Arms as well. 

Anyone care to move that we can elfiii?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> As your new president, I vow to do whatever is necessary to uphold the integrity of the PSA. We have been bothered today by a number of interlopers. We have also been hustled by elfiii and fulldraw who have made off with our funds. Fulldraw has already been canned. We need to can elfiii as well and get ourselves some replacement officers into the Vice President and Treasurer spots right away. And we need a new SGT AT Arms as well.
> 
> Anyone care to move that we can elfiii?


 
Can't we do a bait and switch in attempt to recoup the funds, prior to canning him???


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Can't we do a bait and switch in attempt to recoup the funds, prior to canning him???



We only lost $0.79...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> It's a roust by the pres and door man to regain control. They can't deal with all of the newbies in here drawin attention away from them. Kind of like them little highschool girls that pout when their boyfriends don't pay them any attention. In a day or two they will claim it as the best stirrin ever done and say, I can't believe ya'll thought we were serious.
> Just like the high school girls do to their boyfriends when they want something, usually money, or more attention.
> 
> Growing pains, and only the mature stirrers will survive, the pouters will fall by the wayside.





That was the longest peice of nothing i ever read.......And to think the PSA stooped as low as to make you a member....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> As your new president, I vow to do whatever is necessary to uphold the integrity of the PSA. We have been bothered today by a number of interlopers. We have also been hustled by elfiii and fulldraw who have made off with our funds. Fulldraw has already been canned. We need to can elfiii as well and get ourselves some replacement officers into the Vice President and Treasurer spots right away. And we need a new SGT AT Arms as well.
> 
> Anyone care to move that we can elfiii?




Fine organization you got here.....where are the members?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Fine organization you got here.....where are the members?



They're around here...somewhere.

Why don't you just butt out and run another movie or make some corn dogs or something...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> They're around here...somewhere.
> 
> Why don't you just butt out and run another movie or make some corn dogs or something...



whooooo can't take da HEAT!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Fine organization you got here.....where are the members?


 
Obviously GG isn't home or she would have his shackles on him makin him do the house work while she did the playing on the computer.

Reckon how long it took him to post those two threads? 10 minutes or so???


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> whooooo can't take da HEAT!!!!




Its just the confusion on running such a "huge" organization.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Obviously GG isn't home or she would have his shackles on him makin him do the house work while she did the playing on the computer.
> 
> Reckon how long it took him to post those two threads? 10 minutes or so???




GG is shackled herself. Must be pretty lonely at the meetings....

If you would like to know the amount of time between those 2 posts, PM JT. Maybe he can explain how the time stamped posts work.....


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> GG is shackled herself. Must be pretty lonely at the meetings....


 

Hey Dutch, you sensing some jealousy here????


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Hey Dutch, you sensing some jealousy here????



That, among other things. Sour grapes...

What can you expect from a uga fan?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

dutchman said:


> What can you expect from a uga fan?





a bowl game win...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> a bowl game win...


 
And they say we cling to the past..........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> And they say we cling to the past..........



Just more hot air from a blow hard...


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 5, 2007)

Fulldraw at some point you have to let the children into the real world.  Let em go bro.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2007)

toridak said:


> Fulldraw at some point you have to let the children into the real world.  Let em go bro.



Speakin' of children, look who just showed up...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

toridak said:


> Fulldraw at some point you have to let the children into the real world.  Let em go bro.




I hope i taught them well.......


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 5, 2007)

Time will tell.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

toridak said:


> Fulldraw at some point you have to let the children into the real world. Let em go bro.


 
Them's some bold words from a wet behind the ears youngun that was born two years before I graduated High School.........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

toridak said:


> Time will tell.



They just grow up so fast.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Them's some bold words from a wet behind the ears youngun that was born two years before I graduated High School.........




He's one of the "original's".....


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

Been a long stressful day around the fire.  Checked out about 3:30 and just returned.  So where do we stand now?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Been a long stressful day around the fire. Checked out about 3:30 and just returned. So where do we stand now?


 
You've been ejected from what's left of the PSA.


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

Yea, I was afraid of that, it was hangin’ on by a thread when I left.   

Guess Kenney didn’t care for the tattoo?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, I was afraid of that, it was hangin’ on by a thread when I left.
> 
> Guess Kenney didn’t care for the tattoo?


 
The tattoo was funny - it was your Avatar that sunk you.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 5, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> He's one of the "original's".....



original what ??


----------



## Buck (Jan 5, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> You've been ejected from what's left of the PSA.



  Yea, the Dawgs have been known to stir a few pots.  

Especially that big pot down there off of North Side Drive.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 5, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, the Dawgs have been known to stir a few pots.
> 
> Especially that big pot down there off of North Side Drive.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 5, 2007)

Looty musta ran off with all the funds 

sweet ride he gots


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 6, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Speakin' of children, look who just showed up...


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 6, 2007)

oh trouble on the front lines........


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 6, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> original what ??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 6, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, the Dawgs have been known to stir a few pots.
> 
> Especially that big pot down there off of North Side Drive.



Typical dawg fan. You don't even know the name of the right street...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 6, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Typical dawg fan. You don't even know the name of the right street...


 
I think he is talkin about the Weslyan vs. UGA scrimmage, where UGA got stomped.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea what he said


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh ??


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> original what ??



back in the days before pot stirring when some were referred to as "the lunatics"........


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 6, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> back in the days before pot stirring when some were referred to as "the lunatics"........



they still are son


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 6, 2007)

Saddaddy you ain't right there fellow


----------



## Buck (Jan 6, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Typical dawg fan. You don't even know the name of the right street...




    You are so right SHS!!!  Ya'll need to cut me some slack cause I'm a Dawg fan, but what about Doe?  Seems to me he shoulda caught that one???


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Typical dawg fan. You don't even know the name of the right street...



Exactly.....its Loser Blvd.......


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 6, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Exactly.....its Loser Blvd.......


 

Tsk........tsk............tsk..........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 6, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> You are so right SHS!!!  Ya'll need to cut me some slack cause I'm a Dawg fan, but what about Doe?  Seems to me he shoulda caught that one???



Doe is allegedly brave and decent. It didn't say anything about being smart...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 6, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Exactly.....its Loser Blvd.......



Typical answer from an ousted ex-pres...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 6, 2007)

Hope ya'll don't hold it against me but my FOCUS FACTOR has not arrived and my sometimers is kickin in I'm just not sure where we are


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 6, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Hope ya'll don't hold it against me but my FOCUS FACTOR has not arrived and my sometimers is kickin in I'm just not sure where we are


 
Focus grasshopper...........


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm trying teacher but i can't grab the pebble


----------



## Buck (Jan 6, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Hope ya'll don't hold it against me but my FOCUS FACTOR has not arrived and my sometimers is kickin in I'm just not sure where we are



Hey no worries 3j, it's no wonder you haven't a clue where we are as we stirred in 5 different threads and some being three pages deep.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 6, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I'm trying teacher but i can't grab the pebble


 

Oops, forgot to open my hand.............   

Now.......be like the mighty oak.............bend but do not break.........


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 7, 2007)

Uh I think I broke when I shoulda bent


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 7, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Uh I think I broke when I shoulda bent


 

You're not broke..........You're cracked.......


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> You're not broke..........You're cracked.......




So there is a crack problem in the psa?  It is all making sense now.....


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 7, 2007)

toridak said:


> So there is a crack problem in the psa?  It is all making sense now.....



Hey we are all "Brave and Decent Men here"


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 7, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Hey we are all "Brave and Decent Men here"


 

Who are you callin descent ??? 

You tryin to start something.............


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2007)

toridak said:


> So there is a crack problem in the psa?  It is all making sense now.....



Yep, bending over yesterday my 8 year old told me that "Crack kills" so I covered it up.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 7, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yep, bending over yesterday my 8 year old told me that "Crack kills" so I covered it up.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Yep, bending over yesterday my 8 year old told me that "Crack kills" so I covered it up.



I work for a plumbing company so I have built up a tolerance for "crack".


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS IS A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT BY YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD PSA.....


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 7, 2007)

toridak said:


> I work for a plumbing company so I have built up a tolerance for "crack".



That's funny


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2007)

toridak said:


> I work for a plumbing company so I have built up a tolerance for "crack".



They say the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  Good job...I'm sure the PSA can help with this.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> They say the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  Good job...I'm sure the PSA can help with this.



You got methadone suspenders?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 8, 2007)

toridak said:


> You got methadone suspenders?


 

Maybe............. 

But you have to be a member of the PSA to find out..........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 9, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> They say the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  Good job...I'm sure the PSA can help with this.



Buck, for a new PSA member, you're holdin' your own quiet well, I'd say....


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

I think someone with a bad lisp got into this thread............

They tried to say stirrers and it came out sterwers........


Now someone has interpreted that as StarWars..........

So now, is it the Pot StarWars Association.....????


----------



## roadkill (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I think someone with a bad lisp got into this thread............
> 
> They tried to say stirrers and it came out sterwers........
> 
> ...



OK, who let their wife in here?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 10, 2007)

roadkill said:


> OK, who let their wife in here?



See the previous post...


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 10, 2007)

come on guys your slacking this thing was 1/2 way down page 2 already....

a free Bump...


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

They are just restocking on the stirring supplies.......


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> See the previous post...


 

It's not our falt.........we all stir clockwise and SHS insist on stirrin counter-clockwise...........

Makes a mess all over the outside of the pot................

Pointy eared little midget....


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 10, 2007)

Love what you have done with the hair scooter.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

toridak said:


> Love what you have done with the hair scooter.


 

Thanks,,,,,,,,

Hey, can you reproduce this paint pattern on my face on a shotgun??


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Thanks,,,,,,,,
> 
> Hey, can you reproduce this paint pattern on my face on a shotgun??



Yeah, its easy.  I just beat it against a tre.   










Lord I apologize for that and please be with the starving Pygmy's in new Guinea.ray:

No, I am by no means an artist with the ol paint bro.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

toridak said:


> Yeah, its easy. I just beat it against a tre.  Lord I apologize for that and please be with the starving Pygmy's in new Guinea.ray:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 10, 2007)

excusssssss
Have you seen my light saber?
and yes luke your papaw is yoda!


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess me and Saddaddy are on Pooters ignore list......

Be a good Jedi and face your fears Son, face your fears...


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 10, 2007)

He said pooter.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> I guess me and Saddaddy are on Pooters ignore list......
> 
> Be a good Jedi and face your fears Son, face your fears...


 

That's not true.........I like Saddaddy......He's funny.....


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> That's not true.........I like Saddaddy......He's funny.....



He is my brother so we are equally as funny. Remember you stir with one you get two. Is your spoon big enough for that challenge......


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

toridak said:


> He said pooter.



I am trully sorry.....I meant rooter.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> He is my brother so we are equally as funny. Remember you stir with one you get two. Is your spoon big enough for that challenge......


 

You're still talkin aren't you...........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> He is my brother so we are equally as _"funny". _




I knew it........


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> You're still talkin aren't you...........



No....I am typing.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> No....I am typing.


 

Does take quite a while with one finger doesn't it.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

Well when you are drinking a beer, responding to your drivel and getting busy with the wife it does take some time........

I don't multi-task that well...............


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Does take quite a while with one finger doesn't it.



Thats called pecking.  I do that also.  In fact I believe I am the fastest pecke....    That was close!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Well when you are drinking a beer, responding to your drivel and getting busy with the wife it does take some time........
> 
> I don't multi-task that well...............


 

Yet a new level of low,,,,,,,lack of self esteem knows no bottom.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Yet a new level of low,,,,,,,lack of self esteem knows no bottom.



I am truly sorry that you just have a beer and posts........


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> I am truly sorry that you just have a beer and posts........


 
I am truly amazed that you are still swirlin from that little half stir I did 24 hours ago..............

I think I will sit back and just watch and see how long it takes you to get dizzy and fall off like your sheep mate did...........


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I am truly amazed that you are still swirlin from that little half stir I did 24 hours ago..............
> 
> I think I will sit back and just watch and see how long it takes you to get dizzy and fall off like your sheep mate did...........



Have no idea of what you are talking about, don't care either.

I will be here till mommy tells you to go to bed........


----------



## LJay (Jan 10, 2007)

Why don't ya'll take this to PM's where you can really say what you mean?


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

LJay said:


> Why don't ya'll take this to PM's where you can really say what you mean?



If we did that then we would be getting PM's about our PM's.

I have no problem with anybody, just wish the PSA would get off their soy tendencies............


----------



## NY Vinny (Jan 10, 2007)

Is this where all the fun has been the past few days? I must be missin out! What up ya all slackers


----------



## NY Vinny (Jan 10, 2007)

Stir stir stir your pot, gently down the stream, stir stir stir your pot, please dont pee upstream! Thank you I will be here all week


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 10, 2007)

I got a 3 foot mini boat paddle you can use?


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

Yo Vinny, how is it going.

Been fending for myself all night......


----------



## ultramag (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Have no idea of what you are talking about, don't care either.
> 
> I will be here till mommy tells you to go to bed........



You are right swamprat..Woodys used to be a fun place and now we have the *** association and the ya yas.I dont like it anymore.


----------



## NY Vinny (Jan 10, 2007)

Where is saddady hidin at? He probably playing with his corn cob.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Have no idea of what you are talking about, don't care either.
> 
> I will be here till mommy tells you to go to bed........



"Scooter, time for bed"

"Aw Mommy I was trying to blast Swamprat"

"Snookums you can play with your Nintendo tomorrow"

"But Ma"

The Saga continues...............................


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

NY Vinny said:


> Where is saddady hidin at? He probably playing with his corn cob.



Have no idea.......thought he was around earlier but he would have joined the fracas......


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

ultramag said:


> You are right swamprat..Woodys used to be a fun place and now we have the *** association and the ya yas.I dont like it anymore.



I just like blasting them......kinda like on line crack. You gotta go back for more.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

*Scooter....................*

Just so you won't get all cocky and everything but you can blast me from 8-4 tomorrow.

I will  be in a seminar and repeat after me......"Orthometric Heights Derived From GPS"

Time you look up them words I ought to be back to tuck you in.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 10, 2007)

ultramag said:


> You are right swamprat..Woodys used to be a fun place and now we have the *** association and the ya yas.I dont like it anymore.



In the words of JT, "load up !!"


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> In the words of JT, "load up !!"



I think you all did and the diaper is full.........


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 10, 2007)

Land Surveyor, we hold the hands of engineers........


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 11, 2007)

NY Vinny said:


> Where is saddady hidin at? He probably playing with his corn cob.



Scraping carrots


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 11, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Have no idea.......thought he was around earlier but he would have joined the fracas......



I was drinking beer, finger painting and busy with the wife 

mommy wouldn't let me on the puter till after she gave me a bath


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 11, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> I will  be in a seminar and repeat after me......"Orthometric Heights Derived From GPS"



good lord I rather rip my eyeballs out with a claw from a Grizzly bear than sit through that 

I much rather take a beating with bamboo sticks than have to go to that.....man nothing they could say or do that will be worse than sitting through that seminar


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

Certainly will be a full day of jibberish for SW, only to learn how ground height above msl is derived...........

Just finished reading Elfiii's book entitled "The Nudge", the fine art of subtle stirring.............

Man he is great, how can one individual be born with so much knowledge and insight. But from the looks of this and a couple of other threads, it seems to work quite well.

Oh, well, off to work we go...

NUDGE..............


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

Am I the only one (I bet not) that has noticed several users viewing threads that you normally don't see ?? I've never heard of some of these people. Wonder where they come from ??? (like I don't know)...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> I think you all did and the diaper is full.........



Just DEPENDS


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just DEPENDS


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

ive come in late to the game and i havnt done alot of stiring lately but i think its time i creep my way into the psa if you guys will have me.  i can stir with the best.


----------



## BDAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> ive come in late to the game and i havnt done alot of stiring lately but i think its time i creep my way into the psa if you guys will have me.  i can stir with the best.




They only recognize their own


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> ive come in late to the game and i havnt done alot of stiring lately but i think its time i creep my way into the psa if you guys will have me.  i can stir with the best.



Will you promise to ring the cow bell?


----------



## BKA (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> ive come in late to the game and i havnt done alot of stiring lately but i think its time i creep my way into the psa if you guys will have me.  i can stir with the best.



Looks like we have someone else that wasn't loved as a child.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

this cowbell?


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

BKA said:


> Looks like we have someone else that wasn't loved as a child.



that cuts deep man.  i still cry myself to sleep at night


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, that's the one...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> this cowbell?



I nominate him for membership, and further move to suspend the rules requirement for a second and admit him by unanimous consent.

He's one fine stirrer, when he ain't in school.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

i am proud to be a new inductee.  i made a new thread in honor of this occasion.  its not much but could get some good stirrin started.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Will you promise to ring the cow bell?



Cow bells are cool but give a triangle.....................


Come and get it or I throw it out to the dawgs!!! Just love the dinner bell


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 11, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Land Surveyor, we hold the hands of engineers........




aint that sweet.........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

elfiii said:


> I nominate him for membership, and further move to suspend the rules requirement for a second and admit him by unanimous consent.
> 
> He's one fine stirrer, when he ain't in school.



I for one have missed him.


----------



## BDAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> aint that sweet.........




Man that response took for ever!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I for one have missed him.



missed you too dutch.  we need to have another get together at my house again.  ill post something when it gets a little warmer


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> missed you too dutch.  we need to have another get together at my house again.  ill post something when it gets a little warmer



That sounds good to me. I ain't forgot that you're holding a piece of marble...


----------



## BKA (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> missed you too dutch.  we need to have another get together at my house again.  ill post something when it gets a little warmer




Wow, maybe you guys need to take this conversation private.  Remember this is a G rated board.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

BKA said:


> Wow, maybe you guys need to take this conversation private.  Remember this is a G rated board.



i was reffering to a large cookout that i had at my house this past summer.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> That sounds good to me. I ain't forgot that you're holding a piece of marble...



still got it


----------



## BKA (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> i was reffering to a large cookout that i had at my house this past summer.



What was that about holding a marble?  Was that a code word for something else?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> i was reffering to a large cookout that i had at my house this past summer.



I weren't invited !!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

BKA said:


> What was that about holding a marble?  Was that a code word for something else?



you wouldnt understand


----------



## BKA (Jan 11, 2007)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> you wouldnt understand




You're probably right.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I weren't invited !!



everybody was.  it was posted on here.  sorry you didnt get a special one on one invitation via pm from me.  you want me to send you a tissue


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be OK...


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2007)

ok im glad


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

Too much consumption of squeezins have been goin on here today..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Too much consumption of squeezins have been goin on here today..



I think it's to much of JTs coffee but by the time I got some it was cold so I made my own


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think it's to much of JTs coffee but by the time I got some it was cold so I made my own


 

I like the yellow toed booties you're a wearin in that avatar......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 11, 2007)

BDAWG said:


> Man that response took for ever!



Thats what happens when work gets in the way of goofing off....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I like the yellow toed booties you're a wearin in that avatar......



You do have a thing for feet, don't you scoot ??


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> You do have a thing for feet, don't you scoot ??


 

Hey,,,,,round rooms aren't supppose to have corners....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Hey,,,,,round rooms aren't supppose to have corners....



Say scoot, that photo would make a good avatar...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I like the yellow toed booties you're a wearin in that avatar......



WARM insulated safety toed boots  sometime it get's so COLD here (how cold is it???) 



It get so cold that if you happen to have a little snot run off your nose   it'll freezes before it hits the ground and if you don't have your safety toed boots on it might just spear your big toe


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It get so cold that if you happen to have a little snot run off your nose   it'll freezes before it hits the ground and if you don't have your saftey toed boots on it might just spear your big toe



Now that's cold...


----------



## Buck (Jan 11, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WARM insulated safety toed boots  sometime it get's so COLD here (how cold is it???)
> 
> 
> 
> It get so cold that if you happen to have a little snot run off your nose   it'll freezes before it hits the ground and if you don't have your saftey toed boots on it might just spear your big toe




  Now that's darn cold!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Say scoot, that photo would make a good avatar...


 

What a splendid idea.....glad you thought of it.......


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Now that's cold!!!



Beat you.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 11, 2007)

*2000*

2000


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WARM insulated safety toed boots sometime it get's so COLD here (how cold is it???)
> 
> 
> 
> It get so cold that if you happen to have a little snot run off your nose it'll freezes before it hits the ground and if you don't have your saftey toed boots on it might just spear your big toe


 

Now there's a visual I could have done without...........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

Lookie who showed up? It's Shep, another Branch Floridian...


----------



## Buck (Jan 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Beat you.




I changed it so folks wouldn't think you copied me.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 11, 2007)

*dang missed it*


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Lookie who showed up? It's Shep, another Branch Floridian...


 
Is that Shep,,,as it the original three with Larry and Moe ??


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> 2000



Not too bad, huh?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 11, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Lookie who showed up? It's Shep, another Branch Floridian...



It must suck to drink downstream.....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

matthewsman said:


>



Too bad, but I can delete some of my posts in here so we can try it again...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

Did Kenny take his little gator to Hard Labor Creek.....3J's went to that hunt and we haven't heard from him since......

Reckon that gator ate him...???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> It must suck to drink downstream.....



I once had a friend who had a dawg named SHEP son of a gun loved to do his business in a stream


----------



## Buck (Jan 11, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I once had a friend who had a dawg named SHEP son of a gun loved to do his business in a stream


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 11, 2007)

What'd I miss...........had to go eat dinner........

We had sloppy doe's for dinner........

Amazing what a woman can do with a little manwich canned mix and some ground doe meat..........

YUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 11, 2007)

Yea I got some catching up to do too.Back from hard labor.Was a wash.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 11, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Thats what happens when work gets in the way of goofing off....



I will be back.  I gotta get my waders.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

Lookie, lookie...We got another creek straddler tryin' to start sumthin' tonight. (see post #2014).His britches legs are still wet from wadin' the creek. Got news for 'ya, ain't gonna happen...


----------



## BKA (Jan 11, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Lookie, lookie...We got another creek straddler tryin' to start sumthin' tonight. (see post #2014).His britches legs are still wet from wadin' the creek. Got news for 'ya, ain't gonna happen...



So it's another one of those guys that goes both ways? 

What is happening to this place?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 11, 2007)

My, my, my...Just look at the "current user" list right now..
They're comin' out of the woodwork....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I think it is a finely tuned skill learned and practiced by creek straddlers, or of course those living downstream...



In Shep's case, he'd qualify on both counts. He's a straddler and a Branch Floridian...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

Check out Scooter's new aviator !!!
He's having 80's disco flashbacks....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> You know.........to grunt up bucks.........or to call ducks.........




Have y'all ever seen an Alabama duck call ??
I saw one the other day..Interesting to say the least...
I think a certain recently banned ex-member could relate...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Have y'all ever seen an Alabama duck call ??
> I saw one the other day..Interesting to say the least...
> I think a certain recently banned ex-member could relate...


 
UHHHHHHHHHH.......


I'm from Alabama............


----------



## dutchman (Jan 12, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> UHHHHHHHHHH.......
> 
> 
> I'm from Alabama............



Do you have one of them calls?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Do you have one of them calls?



Lame duck...


----------



## Buck (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Check out Scooter's new aviator !!!
> He's having 80's disco flashbacks....




Scoot was an old man in his 20's by the 80's.  He's more of the 70's disco era.


----------



## Buck (Jan 12, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Lame duck...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad to see you got with the program, buck.


----------



## Buck (Jan 12, 2007)

I was a little late in opening my PM.  Sorry!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

You didn't get one from Dutchman, did you ??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

How y'all like my new aviator ??


----------



## Buck (Jan 12, 2007)

It's real nice, but don't you think JT will get upset for stealing it?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How y'all like my new aviator ??


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Check out Scooter's new aviator !!!
> He's having 80's disco flashbacks....


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How y'all like my new aviator ??


 
I didn't even know you were a pilot?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 12, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> I didn't even know you were a pilot?



Being flighty and being a pilot is two different things.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> I didn't even know you were a pilot?



Missed something, huh?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Muddy !!! Where's Shep ??

LOL, ****, etc...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey Muddy !!! Where's Shep ??
> 
> LOL, ****, etc...



I figured he'd be along in a minute......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

Should we now refer to you as MODDYFOOTS ??


----------



## Buck (Jan 12, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey Muddy !!! Where's Shep ??
> 
> LOL, ****, etc...



Shep or N.Y Vinney?  LOL,****...


----------



## dutchman (Jan 12, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> I didn't even know you were a pilot?



He can pile it, alright...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 12, 2007)

dutchman said:


> He can pile it, alright...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 12, 2007)

Got that right !!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 12, 2007)

Another slow day for you boys too I see.

As to the spinning ball..........I new I wouldn't be by the puter' all day so I had to let the avatar do my spinnin for me.


Now this avatar..............this one is a real beauty...........

I bet I could go the rest of the weekend without a post and it would stir a big ole' pot.............


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 12, 2007)

It stirred something in my gut alright.:


----------



## roadkill (Jan 12, 2007)

JT might like it!


----------



## roadkill (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been to 3 sporting goods stores and not one of em sells that duck call! You sure you got yer fax rite?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 12, 2007)

roadkill said:


> I've been to 3 sporting goods stores and not one of em sells that duck call! You sure you got yer fax rite?


 
gotta look in the Golf section.......just below the 2irons and wedgies you will find the pooters............


----------



## roadkill (Jan 12, 2007)

Dang, I knew I was lookin in the wrong place!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Being flighty and being a pilot is two different things.


 
Not to Doe........ 

Too may halucinagens in his early days..............


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 14, 2007)

Just returned from the Chehaw Frontier Festival. There were about 9 other Woody's members there. 
We got some good stirrin' material stored up...


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 14, 2007)

Stir away brother, stir away!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

Joe Moran said:


> Stir away brother, stir away!


 
I think our fellow PSA'rs are afraid to stir on the weekends now, Joe. !!

They all wait until they are being paid to do it at work........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 14, 2007)

Joe Moran said:


> Stir away brother, stir away!



Saving all of it for the right opportunity, Joe !!! 
Got some pretty good ammunition, though...


----------



## dutchman (Jan 14, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Saving all of it for the right opportunity, Joe !!!
> Got some pretty good ammunition, though...



I've already started a little...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I've already started a little...


----------



## roadkill (Jan 14, 2007)

Way to go scooter1.  Yer thread about across the creek got yanked!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

roadkill said:


> Way to go scooter1. Yer thread about across the creek got yanked!


 

It is a supreme talent that one day you may be able to achieve.....

Rest assured, it wasn't without moderate (pun) communications though.....


----------



## roadkill (Jan 14, 2007)

Probably negative communication too!  Reckon we could get this thread yanked if we start talkin about the other side?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

roadkill said:


> Probably negative communication too! Reckon we could get this thread yanked if we start talkin about the other side?


 

Actually, it was very positive commo......

and no, I do not wish to get this thread yanked......

You?


----------



## roadkill (Jan 14, 2007)

Naa, just seeing if I could stir it up a bit.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

roadkill said:


> Naa, just seeing if I could stir it up a bit.


 

Good stirring must be subtle and almost un-noticed.

Blatant irritation is in no way stirring.

Keep trying though.

The political forum is a good place to cut your teeth.........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

roadkill said:


> Way to go scooter1.  Yer thread about across the creek got yanked!



Yall talkin bout Bama, right?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 14, 2007)

I sometimes wonder if they even know what their talkin bout


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

toridak said:


> Yall talkin bout Bama, right?


 

Uhh,,,,,, yeah sure.............that's it...........


----------



## Buck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I think our fellow PSA'rs are afraid to stir on the weekends now, Joe. !!
> 
> They all wait until they are being paid to do it at work........



Scooter this might be the case for some, but I'm telling you.  For the past 6 months every weekend I have been working to get my elderly parents situated.  I'm tired guys, don't wish this stuff on anyone.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Scooter this might be the case for some, but I'm tell you. For the past 6 months every weekend I have been working to get my elderly parents situated. I'm tired guys, don't wish this stuff on anyone.


 
I'm not quite in your shoes, yet. But I know where you are coming from. We moved my wifes grandmother in with us two years ago, she is now 86, and requires a good bit of attention.

On Sundays my son and I go visit my mom and dad and make lunch for them, and hopefully enough for a day or two more of meals for the week.

Keep up the good work Buck. It is a time demanding labor of love that is at many times thankless.


----------



## Buck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I'm not quite in your shoes, yet. But I know where you are coming from. We moved my wifes grandmother in with us two years ago, she is now 86, and requires a good bit of attention.
> 
> On Sundays my son and I go visit my mom and dad and make lunch for them, and hopefully enough for a day or two more of meals for the week.
> 
> Keep up the good work Buck. It is a time demanding labor of love that is at many times thankless.



It's been very tough, I'll tell ya, but things do appear to be looking up finally.  This is my first experience with this kind of stuff as all my grandparents were gone by the time I was 12 years of age.  It's been a very rude awakening to say the least.  Had the big estate sale this weekend to clear all their belongings from the house and that was really tough seeing things I grew up with being loaded up in strange peoples vehicles.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> It's been very tough, I'll tell ya, but things do appear to be looking up finally. This is my first experience with this kind of stuff as all my grandparents were gone by the time I was 12 years of age. It's been a very rude awakening to say the least. Had the big estate sale this weekend to clear all their belongings from the house and that was really tough seeing things I grew up with being loaded up in strange peoples vehicles.


 
Hang in there Buck,,,,what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger.


----------



## Buck (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks scoot, like I said we are near the end I hope.   

Now, what were we talkin' about?  Something about a post getting pulled?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I'm not quite in your shoes, yet. But I know where you are coming from. We moved my wifes grandmother in with us two years ago, she is now 86, and requires a good bit of attention.
> 
> On Sundays my son and I go visit my mom and dad and make lunch for them, and hopefully enough for a day or two more of meals for the week.
> 
> Keep up the good work Buck. It is a time demanding labor of love that is at many times thankless.



Scooter i thank you. Will you now cook lunch for me?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Scooter i thank you. Will you now cook lunch for me?


 
We just finished,,,,,,,,,,,no leftovers, sorry..... 

You ought to know as well as anyone, when that dinner bell rings, if you aren't at the table, you're on your own.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> We just finished,,,,,,,,,,,no leftovers, sorry.....
> 
> You ought to know as well as anyone, when that dinner bell rings, if you aren't at the table, you're on your own.



Please take pitty on me fine sir , mine hearin aid was turned down


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Please take pitty on me fine sir , mine hearin aid was turned down


 


WHAT ??????????


EHHH????????????


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> WHAT ??????????
> 
> 
> EHHH????????????



OOOOOH  thatal  getu trobal at mi house


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Scooter i thank you. Will you now cook lunch for me?



Careful.  243savage told me he smokes cigarettes while he cooks.  Sometimes the ashes fall in.  If that wasn't bad enough he tries to clean them out of the food with a used hankerchief!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

toridak said:


> Careful. 243savage told me he smokes cigarettes while he cooks. Sometimes the ashes fall in. If that wasn't bad enough he tries to clean them out of the food with a used hankerchief!!


 
I smoke stoagies while I cook..........bigger ashes add more texture.
The gravy is a little greyer than normal, but hey, beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I smoke stoagies while I cook..........bigger ashes add more texture.
> The gravy is a little greyer than normal, but hey, boogers can be tasty.



Thats just wrong!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 14, 2007)

toridak said:


> Careful.  243savage told me he smokes cigarettes while he cooks.  Sometimes the ashes fall in.  If that wasn't bad enough he tries to clean them out of the food with a used hankerchief!!



I  bet he cooks everything in one pot and calls it cajun too.


----------



## Buck (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> OOOOOH  thatal  getu trobal at mi house



Hey 3j's, is this an Asian accent I'm detecting at your house?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 14, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Hey 3j's, is this an Asian accent I'm detecting at your house?



I'm all mixed up I thought it was british


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I  bet he cooks everything in one pot and calls it cajun too.



So 243 talked to you too huh.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

It's not nice to edit peoples post and then post them as a quote....
First you let everyone know I want to camo my Red Ryder BB Gun and now this....

That is bad mojo for you..........capisce ???


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 14, 2007)

Ya'll take care gettin bed time gotta work early in the morn


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Ya'll take care gettin bed time gotta work early in the morn


 
Lightweight...........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> It's not nice to edit peoples post and then post them as a quote....
> First you let everyone know I want to camo my Red Ryder BB Gun and now this....
> 
> That is bad mojo for you..........capisce ???



Did I do that?   You know I suffer from multiple personalties, right?


----------



## roadkill (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Ya'll take care gettin bed time gotta work early in the morn



If it ain't rainin, I'll be in the woods!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Ya'll take care gettin bed time gotta work early in the morn



Promise to be good and ma might let you stay up 30 more minutes.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

toridak said:


> Did I do that? You know I suffer from multiple personalties, right?


 
roses are red, violets are blue, I am schizophrenic, and so am I....


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> schizophrenic



1:1,000,000 odds for that word showing up in here without spellcheck.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> roses are red, violets are blue, I am schizophrenic, and so am I....



All bof of ya'?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

toridak said:


> 1:1,000,000 odds for that word showing up in here without spellcheck.


 
I can't figure out how to get spellcheck into the reply area. It says IESpellcheck isn't downloaded or some garbage. Wish I could get it though.

It is the simple werds that git me................


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

elfiii said:


> All bof of ya'?



2 of us are but I am not.  Sometimes.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> I can't figure out how to get spellcheck into the reply area. It says IESpellcheck isn't downloaded or some garbage. Wish I could get it though.
> 
> It is the simple werds that git me................



They both get me.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 14, 2007)

Got it downloaded, man what a pain.
OK lets spell check schizophrenia.

Cool, it works, now I can be as illiterate as I want and still spell correctlly.........


Het Toridak,,,,,,,,,,,is my Red Ryder ready yet????????


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Got it downloaded, man what a pain.
> OK lets spell check schizophrenia.
> 
> Cool, it works, now I can be as illiterate as I want and still spell correctlly.........
> ...



I spelled the name of my supplier wrong on the check (no spell check) so he sent it back.  He is very picky because the pattern "inside truck window looking like old woman throwing corn" is very hard to find.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Het Toridak,,,,,,,,,,,is my Red Ryder ready yet????????



Hope he didn't put the camo over the compass in the stock!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Hope he didn't put the camo over the compass in the stock!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Hope he didn't put the camo over the compass in the stock!


 
Yeah Toridak, you got that........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah Toridak, you got that........



Yep, I am writing it down.  Cover...one...compass.  Got it!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Yep, I am writing it down. Cover...one...compass. Got it!


 
Dyslexic, schizophrenic bafoon...........


----------



## LJay (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Dyslexic, schizophrenic bafoon...........


That could be name calling. 'Cept I don't know what it means!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 15, 2007)

Let's change the subject...Where's FXJenkins??? This place needs cleanin' up !!!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Dyslexic, schizophrenic bafoon...........



You still love me though, right?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> You still love me though, right?


 
Which one of you???


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

LJay said:


> That could be name calling. 'Cept I don't know what it means!



I got thick skin.  I am not like some whiners that laugh and yuck it up until they are the one under fire and then start hollering "lets play nice!"   I think I may have started it too.  Hehe I am good.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Which one of you???



Oh great now you got me fighting myself for attention.  Would this be a classic "no win situation?"


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> Oh great now you got me fighting myself for attention. Would this be a classic "no win situation?"


 
You need to be more positive....
It could be the classic, "win, win situation".


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> You need to be more positive....
> It could be the classic, "win, win situation".



OK, that is one to ponder.  Let me discuss that with myself.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Let's change the subject...Where's FXJenkins??? This place needs cleanin' up !!!



Been wondering that mysef.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Been wondering that mysef.



but your a mod.....Your suppose to see and know all....


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> but your a mod.....Your suppose to see and know all....


 
It's an age thing,,,

His ball isn't as crystal as it used to be......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> It's an age thing,,,
> 
> His ball isn't as crystal as it used to be......



Sure its the crystal ball and not the eye sight thats the issue here?


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> It's an age thing,,,
> 
> His ball isn't as crystal as it used to be......



So.....crystal balls transform with age?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

toridak said:


> So.....crystal balls transform with age?


 
Yeah they get cloudy.........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah they get cloudy.........


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 15, 2007)

shaken not stirred


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

brian chambers said:


> shaken not stirred


 

OOOOHHHHHH,,,,,,,shakin them crystal balls could mix up the future for sure.............


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> OOOOHHHHHH,,,,,,,shakin them crystal balls could mix up the future for sure.............



I thought that was the "Magic" 8-ball........


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 15, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> I thought that was the "Magic" 8-ball........


 

This is what happened the last time SOTMD shook the magic 8 ball.


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 15, 2007)

90 hp merc wide open


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 15, 2007)

103 octane


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 15, 2007)

Am I the only one that does not understand all this drivel ????? Whatever happened to good ole' yip yap ???


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Am I the only one that does not understand all this drivel ????? Whatever happened to good ole' yip yap ???


 
And all of these years I thought it was,"dribble". Man you learn things everywhere you turn......

Or at least some people do..!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 16, 2007)

Scooter1, see below :

driv·el     /ËˆdrÉªvÉ™l/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[driv-uhl] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, verb, -eled, -el·ing or (especially British) -elled, -el·ling. 
–noun 1. saliva flowing from the mouth, or mucus from the nose; slaver.  
2. childish, silly, or meaningless talk or thinking; nonsense; twaddle. 
–verb (used without object) 3. to let saliva flow from the mouth or mucus from the nose; slaver.  
4. to talk childishly or idiotically.  
5. Archaic. to issue like spittle.  
–verb (used with object) 6. to utter childishly or idiotically.  
7. to waste foolishly.  


I rest my case... 
So, enough with all this twaddle !!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Scooter1, see below :
> 
> driv·el /ËˆdrÉªvÉ™l/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[driv-uhl] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, verb, -eled, -el·ing or (especially British) -elled, -el·ling.
> –noun 1. saliva flowing from the mouth, or mucus from the nose; slaver.
> ...


 
I was merely reinforcing your point of correctness and how, no matter the insignificance, you can learn something new if you just pay attention.

But then again...................


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> So, enough with all this twaddle !!!!!


 

And furthermore......... 

A pot stirrers rants are never twaddle......

They are subversive...

What is confusing you in these post, is the twaddle of the non-stirrers in a vain effort to fit in.
If you will skip over their post and just read the post of the stirrers banter then you will see a pattern.

However subtle it may be........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 16, 2007)

Who hijacked this thread?   

And exactly where did it happen?


----------



## JR (Jan 16, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Who hijacked this thread?
> 
> And exactly where did it happen?



I'm just as lost.... ALOT of drivel....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 16, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm just as lost.... ALOT of drivel....



Somebody playin basketball?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 16, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Somebody playin basketball?


----------



## LJay (Jan 16, 2007)

Just watch the bouncing ball!!!! You are getting sleepy.


----------



## JR (Jan 16, 2007)

243Savage said:


>



That's it.. Just one dribbling a ball.... How lonely!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah they get cloudy.........



Nope, the coating on the inside of the picture tube begins to ionize.

I don't have to worry about that. We get issued the new Sony HD LCD display crystal balls anyday now. FX just ain't been hangin' around lately.

As for the hijacking of this thread, I do believe you are the co-lead defective of this organization, oh He of the Feet that are Soiled. Been shirkin' again, or is it just the squeezins?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2007)

LJay said:


> Just watch the bouncing ball!!!! You are getting sleepy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Who hijacked this thread?
> 
> And exactly where did it happen?



Yea HI JACKed  threads are suppose to go on the "HOW LONG" thread thank you very much 

It's 10 today so don't drop no crystal balls around here or you'll just have crystal pieces.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 16, 2007)

I see you're nice and cozy by your keyboard, LML...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2007)

Dang straight but being a warehouseman that make me go outside to unload trucks and I figure iffin I'm outside I should be chasin geese Only 2 more weekends to go but they say we should have a HEAT WAVE  of almost 30 by Sat


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


>



Got any more scoot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


>



Bet you're thristy now


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Bet you're thristy now


Yep, and egg nog season is gone............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Yep, and egg nog season is gone............



You make your own or buy it?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You make your own or buy it?


 
Store bought stuff, since I am the only one in the house that drinks it.

Plus you don't have to worry about Sam & Ella droppin in and makin you sick..........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Store bought stuff, since I am the only one in the house that drinks it.
> 
> Plus you don't have to worry about Sam & Ella droppin in and makin you sick..........



Ella was my ex wife and Sams the guys she ran off with 

























Ok his name wasn't Sam


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

LML, you been hittin the cough medicine again, haven't you?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2007)

"COUGH COUGH "

Not yet but I'm still at work but Blackberry brandy works well after I get done feedin my neighbors ponys for him tonight and it's already back down to about 10 and ain't even dark yet


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 16, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "COUGH COUGH "
> 
> Not yet but I'm still at work but Blackberry brandy works well after I get done feedin my neighbors ponys for him tonight and it's already back down to about 10 and ain't even dark yet



Hate to hear your feeling poorly , maybe Vicks 44 ?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "COUGH COUGH "
> 
> Not yet but I'm still at work but Blackberry brandy works well after I get done feedin my neighbors ponys for him tonight and it's already back down to about 10 and ain't even dark yet


 
Glad I'm not there, for the temps, the Blackberry Wine sounds mighty fine.

Speakin of home remedies. My dad was good for some of them. When I had the croop once he heated up some Kerosene and somethin else??? and soaked a cloth diaper in it and then slapped it on my chest. Talkin about breakin that stuff up and gettin it out of your chest.

Later on, he taught me the pleasures of Jack Daniels, honey and peppermint sticks in a bottle for a good cough syrup.

Man, home remedies were the best, sometimes....


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 16, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ella was my ex wife and Sams the guys she ran off with:



And man I sure miss him!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Speakin of home remedies. My dad was good for some of them. When I had the croop once he heated up some Kerosene and somethin else??? and soaked a cloth diaper in it and then slapped it on my chest. Talkin about breakin that stuff up and gettin it out of your chest.
> 
> Later on, he taught me the pleasures of Jack Daniels, honey and peppermint sticks in a bottle for a good cough syrup.
> 
> Man, home remedies were the best, sometimes....



I was never so fortunate, only the nasty pink stuff from the pharmacy for me.  Yuk!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I was never so fortunate, only the nasty pink stuff from the pharmacy for me. Yuk!!!!


 
Ya mean the stuff that looked like liquid bubble gum, and even smelled ok, but taste like scorched battery acid??????????


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 17, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Ya mean the stuff that looked like liquid bubble gum, and even smelled ok, but taste like scorched battery acid??????????




Yo !!! Scoot !!! How do you know what scorched battery acid tastes like ?  
Perhaps that could explain some things....


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Yo !!! Scoot !!! How do you know what scorched battery acid tastes like ?
> Perhaps that could explain some things....


 
My exwife couldn't boil water.
I think it was my repeated negative comments about the squash she always scorched that did that one in......

Scorched squash has to be close........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 17, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> My exwife couldn't boil water.
> I think it was my repeated negative comments about the squash she always scorched that did that one in......
> 
> Scorched squash has to be close........



Well, heck, Scoot! Why even try to eat scorched sqaush? I'd just opt for a bowl of cereal at that point and sign her up for cooking classes somewhere.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 17, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Well, heck, Scoot! Why even try to eat scorched sqaush? I'd just opt for a bowl of cereal at that point and sign her up for cooking classes somewhere.



Maybe Gagirl could help her out....


----------



## JR (Jan 17, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Maybe Gagirl could help her out....


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2007)

She is someone else's problem now. Not sure who's since she has divorced the next sucker........eh.....guy that she married. Thank God I got out of that one with no kids. Clean Break..... 

The next guy wasn't as lucky, he's payin for three.... 

Women like her should have a hazmat placard riveted to their backside to warn men of their potential dangers.....


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 17, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> She is someone else's problem now. Not sure who's since she has divorced the next sucker........eh.....guy that she married. Thank God I got out of that one with no kids. Clean Break.....
> 
> The next guy wasn't as lucky, he's payin for three....
> 
> Women like her should have a hazmat placard riveted to their backside to warn men of their potential dangers.....


I wish you would have warned me about her!!


J/K.  Mine is SUPPOSED to be paying me for our 2.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2007)

toridak said:


> Mine is SUPPOSED to be paying me for our 2.


 
Those court orders do come in handy in cases of "supposed" payments not made..........


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 17, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Those court orders do come in handy in cases of "supposed" payments not made..........


She has not contacted them in a year and I have never recieved a dime.  I am OK with that.  They have a wonderful Mom now and my defenses add up with each non-payment.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 18, 2007)

toridak said:


> She has not contacted them in a year and I have never recieved a dime.  I am OK with that.  They have a wonderful Mom now and my defenses add up with each non-payment.



Sounds like your kids are richer for it!
Sue


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 18, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Sounds like your kids are richer for it!
> Sue


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 18, 2007)

Fulldraw has been quiet lately. Anybody got an idea why ??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 18, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Fulldraw has been quiet lately. Anybody got an idea why ??



We came to the conclusion that it must be mighty hard to type with that "Big Bird" suit on.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 18, 2007)

That explains it !!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

He could use his beak.  Then he would be a "reference to typing with one finger" like me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 18, 2007)

toridak said:


> He could use his beak.  Then he would be a "reference to typing with one finger" like me!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 18, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> We came to the conclusion that it must be mighty hard to type with that "Big Bird" suit on.





Yeah it aint easy.......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 18, 2007)

Good one, Muddy !!! You're quick this mornin'...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 18, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Good one, Muddy !!! You're quick this mornin'...



Just a figment of your i                     m                         a               g                    i                      n                a                      t               i                         
              o                      n.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Just a figment of your i m a g i n a t i
> o n.


I see nothing!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 18, 2007)

toridak said:


> I see nothing!




I see ghosts.............


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Sounds like your kids are richer for it!
> Sue


Dont tell Toridak'sgirl but we are ALL richer for it.  Dont tell her though cause her head will swell up bigger than JT's!!


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I see ghosts.............


Has the rumor surfaced already that the s.w.a.t. team sniped me?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> She is someone else's problem now. Not sure who's since she has divorced the next sucker........eh.....guy that she married. Thank God I got out of that one with no kids. Clean Break.....
> 
> The next guy wasn't as lucky, he's payin for three....
> 
> ...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 18, 2007)

toridak said:


> Dont tell Toridak'sgirl but we are ALL richer for it.  Dont tell her though cause her head will swell up bigger than JT's!!



I'm not sure how but every time JT is mentioned he seems to know


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I'm not sure how but every time JT is mentioned he seems to know


The Woodys conspiracy.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 18, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I'm not sure how but every time JT is mentioned he seems to know


 
Omnipotence and Admin are synonymus......


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 18, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Omnipotence ......


They make medicines for that.  I think cyalis or something.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 19, 2007)

toridak said:


> They make medicines for that.  I think cyalis or something.



 Good one !!!
Yeah, Scooter better be careful using all those big words. I'm not sure he knows what they mean...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 19, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Good one !!!
> Yeah, Scooter better be careful using all those big words. I'm not sure he knows what they mean...


 
Why do I need to know what they mean??? I done learnt over in that there politics forum that as long as you don't call someone something that starts with "neo" then you are gonna be OK.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 19, 2007)

What'd you say, Neo ???


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 21, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> What'd you say, Neo ???


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

I've seen posts by a member named "pineapple" lately. They are not a new member, but have not posted that much. 
Reckon' they are friends of Kenny's or Ol' Red's ???


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 22, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I've seen posts by a member named "pineapple" lately. They are not a new member, but have not posted that much.
> Reckon' they are friends of Kenny's or Ol' Red's ???



Might be on an undercover assignment?


----------



## JR (Jan 22, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Might be on an undercover assignment?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Might be on an undercover assignment?



No pun intended, I'm sure...


----------



## JR (Jan 22, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> No pun intended, I'm sure...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

What is this????

Im gone for awhile and the whole forum changes...

PSA,Men wearing big bird costumes and such.Next thing yall will be telling me Jim has painted his toenails.....

Good Grief.

Butterfly


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> What is this????
> 
> Im gone for awhile and the whole forum changes...
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the one in the big bird costume. He has admitted he has a problem and is seeking help....


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

MuddyFoots,
What possesed yall to have a PSA?

I hear also you are scared of green snakes???What gives?

Butterfly


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> MuddyFoots,
> What possesed yall to have a PSA?
> 
> I hear also you are scared of green snakes???What gives?
> ...




Questioning my bravery around snakes answered the first question.   Stir'n it up....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> MuddyFoots,
> What possesed yall to have a PSA?
> 
> I hear also you are scared of green snakes???What gives?
> ...



Ya' gotta' read all 73 pages of this thread, then you'll understand.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

So I do fit in huh???

You barvery is not in question,thinking your masculinity~LOL

Around the tree and say Ohh Poo Poo???

Butterfly


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> So I do fit in huh???
> 
> You barvery is not in question,thinking your masculinity~LOL
> 
> ...


 
Who is this masked woman?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

doenigtmare,
JT MASKED ME!!!

He took my avatar from me,part of the plot to disban the PSA???

Butterfly


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> doenigtmare,
> JT MASKED ME!!!
> 
> He took my avatar from me,part of the plot to disban the PSA???
> ...


 
Dang him - I liked your avatar.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh well,I will have to dig out another I guess.

Maybe one of me painting his toenails,and raghorn bringing us some hot tea!

Butterfly


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

What does stirrin is as stirrin does mean???

Butterfly


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> What does stirrin is as stirrin does mean???
> 
> Butterfly



It's part of my sig line. If you gotta ask, you don't need to know in the first place...


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> What does stirrin is as stirrin does mean???
> 
> Butterfly


 
Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

Stirrin as is Stirrin does.....

About like Forrest Gump....Stupid is as Stupid does......


Yall got any females in the group???

Or do yall sit around rubbin each others feet and backs and reading Cosmo?

Butterfly


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> Stirrin as is Stirrin does.....
> 
> About like Forrest Gump....Stupid is as Stupid does......
> 
> ...


 
Nope  - no women - now I know why.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

doenightmare,
You admitting to back and feet rubbin though?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> doenightmare,
> You admitting to back and feet rubbin though?


Sugar Hill can be very tender.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

I was wondering why they called him Sugar Hill!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> Yall got any females in the group???
> 
> Or do yall sit around rubbin each others feet and backs and reading Cosmo?
> 
> Butterfly



Females are not allowed. They are however used for domestic services, along with Swamprat and Saddaddy...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> I was wondering why they called him Sugar Hill!!!



You'll never know......


----------



## JR (Jan 22, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Females are not allowed. They are however used for domestic services, along with Swamprat and Saddaddy...



What about men who 'act' like women on here....???  I'm thinking we have SEVERAL like ole John Deere Girl, roaming around...


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 22, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Females are not allowed. They are however used for domestic services, along with Swamprat and Saddaddy...



KENNY,PLEASE WATCH THE DOOR!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

Sugar Hill,
So yall read Cosmo????

Why are you called Sugar Hill,very sweet???Light in the loafers,got flower tattoos????

Psssshhhhh Domestic Services Huh??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> Sugar Hill,
> So yall read Cosmo????
> 
> Nope, 'fraid not...
> ...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2007)

SADDADDY,
Ive often thought the same thing about a bunch of fellows in a group with not even one woman.....

More like Vienna Sausage


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 22, 2007)

Butterfly said:


> SADDADDY,
> Ive often thought the same thing about a bunch of fellows in a group with not even one woman.....
> 
> More like Vienna Sausage



Think we better watch out we might get flanked byFlutterfly


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

I wouldn't want to turn my back on him/her for sure...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 22, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> sorry SHS but i did laugh


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 22, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Wandering is LML's job.
> 
> If your gonna try and stir you need to know who is in charge of what department here at the PSA, elsewise your complaints will never get to the right place.....



While I was wandering this weekend around the pond over yonder I was wondering what yall would wonder what happened to me while I was gone till Firday for the last week of goose season


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 22, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> While I was wandering this weekend around the pond over yonder I was wondering what yall would wonder what happened to me while I was gone till Firday for the last week of goose season


Mind working faster than your fingers?


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 22, 2007)

dutchman said:


> What is hackysack?


 
Man you are on the wrong thread..........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 22, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Man you are on the wrong thread..........



But you still got a chuckle...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 22, 2007)

dutchman said:


> But you still got hackle...


 
We aren't tying flies here Dutch, were stirrin....

Try and keep up.................


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 22, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> We aren't tying flies here Dutch, were stirrin....
> 
> Try and keep up.................



Is it w/a broken spoon?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 22, 2007)

naw we got a new one


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 22, 2007)

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> naw we got a new one


 
When you gonna fix your avatar and your sig line?????


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 22, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> When you gonna fix your avatar and your sig line?????


Yeah - that's bothering me as well.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 22, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> Yeah - that's bothering me as well.


 
I think he's not appreciative of the new title SWASL, the new Aviator, and the new Sig line.....

That, or he really is technologologiclocoliligically challenged.......

Whew..........


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 60Grit (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 23, 2007)

scooter1 said:


>



Pass the salt.......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 23, 2007)

A box of Milk duds would be good, too.....

When's this show startin' anyway ???


----------



## JR (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 23, 2007)

Why?


----------



## Buck (Jan 23, 2007)

I think it's pretty clear why.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 23, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> I think it's pretty clear why.



You are becoming wise young grasshopper......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 23, 2007)

hey idiots, I just happened to be bored silly and thought...huh why dont I open this 2000 posts thread and look at the garbage I find.

yall cut up and rub bellies with EACH other all day and night, but leave family members out.


----------



## JR (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## JR (Jan 23, 2007)

The flow of this thread doesn't seem to make sense!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 23, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> The flow of this thread doesn't seem to make sense!!!



It all flows downstream..That's why a bunch of the sewage got removed...


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess ya'll did buy that exlax in bulk......


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> It all flows downstream..That's why a bunch of the sewage got removed...



I guess I am just that persistent floater............


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody heard from Bollman?


----------



## Buck (Jan 23, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> I guess I am just that persistent floater............



Flushed time and again, and we just can't seem to get 'em to go down.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Flushed time and again, and we just can't seem to get 'em to go down.



Well it is hard to stir constipation.............


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> hey idiots, I just happened to be bored silly and thought...huh why dont I open this 2000 posts thread and look at the garbage I find.
> 
> yall cut up and rub bellies with EACH other all day and night, but leave family members out.



JT should er sure be on our watch list unless i missed something


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 23, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Anybody heard from Bollman?



He posted a few days ago that he would be "out of pocket" for about a week or so...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad to see that I didn't miss much today....

All I see is the hair on the back of JT's neck was raised by some idiot..??

and someone was talking about flows and threads.

My work threads are Carhartt and the flow in my house is mostly carpet...

Now what???


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> hey idiots, I just happened to be bored silly and thought...huh why dont I open this 2000 posts thread and look at the garbage I find.
> 
> yall cut up and rub bellies with EACH other all day and night, but leave family members out.


Personal attacks will not be tolerated!! 























Wow that felt good.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

Like my floaters this thread keeps popping up..........


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 23, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Like my floaters this thread keeps popping up..........



Let them marinate in the toilet water for a while......they will eventually sink to the bottom.....


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Let them marinate in the toilet water for a while......they will eventually sink to the bottom.....



Excactly, just where you bottom feeders dine.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 23, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Excactly, just where you bottom feeders dine.


 

nuuuuudge


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 23, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Excactly, just where you bottom feeders dine.



you seem to know a lot about toilets.......hmmm......go figure


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 23, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> you seem to know a lot about toilets.......hmmm......go figure



Just thinking of the PSA every time I go.......


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 23, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Just thinking of the PSA every time I go.......


 

nudge


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 23, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Just thinking of the PSA every time I go.......



prostate specific antigen testing?......Kinda strange but ok.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 24, 2007)

still alive and well !!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 24, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> still alive and well !!!
> 
> View attachment 51487



Yes sir ree


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> fudge



Huh ???


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Huh ???




It's what he's bring to the next meeting...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

dutchman said:


> It's what he's bring to the next meeting...



Remind me to miss that one...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 25, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Remind me of that one...



Sure thing


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Sure thing



   I think....


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 25, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I think....



No worries mon I've got yer back


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> No worries mon I've got yer back



Just don't hold on !!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

Man, what happened to the call Bass Pro thread ??
It lasted about as long as  **** in a whirlwind !!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 25, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> a whirlwind !!!



Thats what happened


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

Man, if I didn't know better, I'd say someone (unnamed member) is up to (let's say an unhappy father's) tactics of filling up the front page of the forum with random and senseless threads !!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 25, 2007)

I do believe you're on to something


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> I do believe you're on something




maybe.....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 26, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Those are really neat



You especially like the second one, don't you 3Js...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, PF Harris !!! 
I dig that new avatar !!! 
Looks like the spotlight is all on your companion. You're kinda in the shadows...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 27, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey, PF Harris !!!
> I dig that new avatar !!!
> Looks like the spotlight is all on your companion. You're kinda in the shadows...


 
Especially the shiny spot on the companion.

Shame on him......


----------



## Buck (Jan 27, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey, PF Harris !!!
> I dig that new avatar !!!
> Looks like the spotlight is all on your companion. You're kinda in the shadows...




Say What???  All I saw was Mrs. Harris.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 27, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Say What???  All I saw was Mrs. Harris.



How can you be so sure ???


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 27, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> How can you be so sure ???


 
Not to be rude to Mrs. Harris, but I sat next to her at our lunch.
If them two had been with her you wouldn't have gotten the time of day out of me SHS...................


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 27, 2007)

pfharris1965 said:


>


What does the Mrs. think about that companion, yea old righteous dude.??


----------



## Buck (Jan 27, 2007)

pfharris1965 said:


> Shoot man...she made the picture for me...
> 
> I gots a good wife...




Thank you Mrs. Harris!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 27, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> You especially like the second one, don't you 3Js...



Just returned tonite uh was there a second picture


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 27, 2007)

THREEJAYS said:


> Just returned tonite uh was there a second picture


 
Have some coffee, maybe that will help you catch up.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 27, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Have some coffee, maybe that will help you catch up.



Sounds good but I got to get some sleep , work tommorrow .


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 30, 2013)

The good ol' stuff, again..


----------



## doenightmare (May 30, 2013)

Miss them days - now all the PSA are mods, admins or awall (or banded).


----------



## slip (May 30, 2013)

If a thread has 2000 posts do you have to lock it down twice?


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

mebbe


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 31, 2013)

Like  bees to honey, you can't lock the PSA down!!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 31, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Miss them days - now all the PSA are mods, admins or awall (or banded).


----------



## . (May 31, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> The good ol' stuff, again..


----------



## Hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Miss them days - now all the PSA are mods, admins or awall (or banded).



Or somebody else


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Or somebody else


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Or somebody else


----------



## doenightmare (May 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 
Hah.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Hah.........


Speaking of that, did the Dr. ever get your PSA problem under control?


----------



## Nugefan (May 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that, did the Dr. ever get your PSA problem under control?



you know there's no cure ....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just enjoying the moment.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Miss them days - now all the PSA are mods, admins or awall (or banded).



The rest are all deep, deep, deep undercover. Don't blow your cover.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 20, 2014)

T.P. stirs the pot!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2014)

i guess we missed one.....


----------

